# Nice Codeine Megathread



## denvercody

I have got some 30mg Codeine phosphate pills how many would I need to get nicely toasted??

Many thanks


----------



## brokenbrain

Maximum of 14.More than that doesn't get absorbed.


----------



## CbRoXiDe

I'd take 90/120mg and see how you feel, and slowly work your way upwards till you hit your sweet spot.


----------



## Shambles

Varies from person to person by quite a lot, Denver. Some people get a nice buzz from less than 100mg and others would go for several hundred mg. 120-150mg would maybe be a good place to start then adjust to suit next time.



brokenbrain said:


> Maximum of 14.More than that doesn't get absorbed.



Never been convinced by that myself, but that aside I don't think anyone is going to enjoy that much codeine if they're not used to it - they'd have no skin left from the itching :D


----------



## rachamim

First, noon online, or even in person is going to ever be able to intelligently tell you just how much is enough for you. 

That said, codeine is very safe as long as it is confined to oral usage (never inject), because of a metabolic celing of roughly 600 mgs. on average.

A recreational dosage is usually in the aerea of 4 to 500 mgs., but if you are opiatenaive, meaning not really used it, then start small and wait 30 minutes, and increase as needed. Also, be very careful if taking codeine preperations as opposed to codeine by itself. In other words, if taking Codeine/APAP or 
Paracetemol., know that the additive can kill your liver quickly. There are wys to remove almost all the additive, and it is very simple, look for threads on "Cold Water Extraction AKA CWE."

Also, a very uncomfortable side effect is a great amount of histamine release. If possible, take promethazine, which aside from working wonders on histamines, and also adding to the sedation associatedwith codeine, boosts the natural conversion inside your body of codeine into morphine.

Psychoactively you will be getting "high" not from codeine butfrom morphine its primary active metabolite.

good luck.


----------



## denvercody

Thanks for the replies.

They are codeine phosphate pills so I assume thats just pure codeine as it doesnt mention any other stuff.

So 4 of them should be a good place to start then?


----------



## brokenbrain

Yes.But codiene blocks its own morphine creating path so you have to wait maybe 4 hours before taking more.Otherwise its extra itchy city.
Had 300mg once followed by 300mg an hour later and it was anaphylactic shock time.Well I didn't die,but having diphenhydramine or promethezine around will prevent that sort of occurence.


----------



## Shambles

denvercody said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> They are codeine phosphate pills so I assume thats just pure codeine as it doesnt mention any other stuff.
> 
> So 4 of them should be a good place to start then?



Yup. They're the ones I get and have no nasty crap (ie paracetamol) in. You'll feel four, but whether it's enough or not depends on how you react to it really. Some folks are quite happy with less and some need a lot more and some don't like it at all. It really does vary a lot.

Have you used other opiates before?


----------



## denvercody

^only dabbled -  nothing heavy on the opiate front.  Just crashing with some nice weed, beer and a copy of skate 2, thought id throw some codeinerini in there just cos i could.


----------



## Shambles

In that case you'll most likely be feeling pretty good on 120-150mg. Some people have a natural tolerance but most would be pretty buzzy on that kind of amount. More probably wouldn't do you any damage but the itchiness can drive you mad. Always better to start lower and go for more next time if you don't get to where you want to be this time.

Also, just occurred to me that a certain percentage of the population can't metabolise codeine which would be very bad news on a high dose, so definitely best to not go diving in with a big dose just in case - better safe


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Since the subject of codeine is up, does it work plugged seen as it's the stomach enzymes that turn it into morphine? Cause I don't think I can stomach drinking more of that horrible tasting liquid, i've recently started gagging and throwing up off it .


----------



## Shambles

Definitely works plugged, Cbrox. Is my preferred method. Bumfun fan that I am 

May need to adjust your dose downwards though cos it can hit you harder.


----------



## Evad

yeah you can plug it, works better than orally by all accounts i've heard.


----------



## brokenbrain

Alright Dr Shambles,you plugger extraordinaire,I have about 500 30 mg codiene,so plenty of time to practice the plug...anyway where do you get an arse syringe from?That is a serious question,cos 1ml insulin syringes are not built for anal as far as I can see,and can you fit 300mg codiene + water into a 1ml syringe?Is this syringe the TARDIS?


----------



## Shambles

You can get the necessary syringes for plugging from any chemist - oral syringes are the ones you want and are usually 10ml, I think - or can be got free from needle exchanges or loads of places online. And you can get 300mg of codeine juice into a 1ml syringe actually - it is a bit thick though so I'd go for a 2ml size minimum.


----------



## Link_S

I popped 4-5 of those 30/500 ones and was in a really nice fuzzy state. No opiate tolerance/experience at the time and i was much smaller though


----------



## Shambles

Not such a hot idea taking that many co-codamols, Link - that's quite a lot of paracetamol to foist upon your poor ol' liver. Can get away with it now and again but I really wouldn't make a habit of it unless liver failure sounds appealing. The codeine pills the OP is talking about are just straight codeine  with no paracetamol. Best to do a CWE on co-codamols - pain in the arse, but less of a pain in the liver


----------



## Treacle

rachamim said:


> A recreational dosage is usually in the aerea of 4 to 500 mgs.


For you? I know I wouldn't be taking that much.


----------



## koneko

I like 150. And I can usually get away with doing 2 of those in the day... Shandy arse that I am!

CWE for cocodamol. Lots on here how to do this if you search. Is easy peasy.


----------



## brokenbrain

Who wants to be the first to do a "recreational" dose of 420mg anally?
I mean out of the viewers at the mo?The general BL populace no doubt do 100mg oxymorphone anally before heading off to work of a morning.But in EADD we aren't as hard core....well some of us aren't.
I'm going to a chemist on Wednesday and getting some oral syringes.
Shall I write out my last will and testament beforehand or perhaps stick to 300ml?Or less?
I'll probably mess it right up anyway....end up with a nice white stain in my pants/trousers for all to see.


----------



## koneko

I'll leave that pleasure to you broken. 

Having a huge cock myself I'll stick to my tot sized dosing. Cheers!


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Wait, what.


----------



## Coolfonz

2 x 30/500 cocos and a mug of nice black coffee = velvet cloud for me, shit i might go and have one...oh and watch the addictive potential...


----------



## Shambles

brokenbrain said:


> Who wants to be the first to do a "recreational" dose of 420mg anally?



Been done many times I can assure you - and the rest - mighty bloody itchy is the most noticable effect 



Coolfonz said:


> oh and watch the addictive potential...



Worth a QFT. May be "only" codeine but it'll still bite you if you go overboard on it 

PS: Tolerance uhndoubtedly played a role in doses like the above - not a good idea to go plugging away like that from scratch cos scratching would probably be the least of your worries


----------



## Evad

20mg cetirizine sorts the codeine itches right out for me, generally take them 30 mins before i dose.


----------



## koneko

Are they over the counter Evad?

I usually don't feel any itching up to 150mg then it's not too bad, after 300mg I was pretty scratchy and had no antihistamines in.


----------



## EGOLOSS

kate66 said:


> Are they over the counter Evad?
> 
> I usually don't feel any itching up to 150mg then it's not too bad, after 300mg I was pretty scratchy and had no antihistamines in.



Unfortunately, I usually don't feel much at all when taking Codeine. Maybe a little more horny, or maybe thats just me anyways!


----------



## Evad

kate66 said:


> Are they over the counter Evad?
> 
> I usually don't feel any itching up to 150mg then it's not too bad, after 300mg I was pretty scratchy and had no antihistamines in.



on the shelf even you can pick them up for 60p a box if you look about, even non-chemist places sell them.


----------



## Acid4Blood

I find 180mg DHC to be very cozy. (1 & a half 120mg tabs) So thats somewhere in the region of 270 - 360mg codeine.


----------



## Inso

Definitely start small just in case you're overly sensitive to it (like me). I took 12.5mg of codeine once as in one nurofen plus tablet, for legitimate reasons, and I was high as a kite for hours. Very unexpected lol.


----------



## brokenbrain

So today at 3pm I had 300mg codiene 3 hours after lunch and then sat around online drinking cheap diet coke and not getting an opiate type buzz.Then at 4.10pm it suddenly came on and I nearly went cross eyed and felt a tad great and now its still going on.
Usually it starts coming on within 5 minutes so I want to know what my body was playing at today.
Suppose I really will have to test out the plugging strategy soon,as long as I can work out a way not to end up sitting with it dribbling into my pants...


----------



## Treacle

You off the G, for now, mate?


----------



## Shambles

brokenbrain said:


> Suppose I really will have to test out the plugging strategy soon,as long as I can work out a way not to end up sitting with it dribbling into my pants...



Unless you've been regularly gang-fisted by folks with big arms then it's not going to dribble out, I can promise you :D

Just lie on your side, or back, or whatever's most comfortable, insert, squirt and remove - that's all there is to it. Except maybe start with a bit less than your usual dose cos it hits you all at once so can come on strong. And be cautious if you use any G on top of it cos it potentiates codeine in a big way and is a combo that's nearly dropped me a few times.


----------



## brokenbrain

I have been on a G sabbatical.I have currently decided that a 7 days on,14 days off approach is a doable thing.Much better than 7 days on,3 days off,7days on,4 days off etc.
Will order some G between tomorrow and Friday and begin an alcohol sabatical.
And before I derail this thread totally,if I were to plug 300mg codeine,how long would I have to wait before dosing G,and would 1.5ml send me into a coma?This is considering that my sweet spot dose is about 2.5ml (obviously never in public).


----------



## Shambles

Plugged codeine kicks in in a few minutes and I would avoid G until it's almost worn off - it just makes your head spin with codeine and not in a good way. My usual dose is 2ml but 1ml on top of 300mg of codeine (a low dose of codeine for me) made me extremely uncomfortable. Can be good if you get the dosages right but you need quite a bit less of both than you'd normally use. The doses I used (unintentionally - didn't realise they potentiated each other at the time) were around half my standard dose and was right on the borderline of passing out. I'd approach it with a bit of caution if I were you - start way lower than you'd think.

And well done on the G sabbatical


----------



## Evad

i'd avoid it all together if you could brokenbrain, g and codeine seems a particularly dangerous one to me. more so than benzos/codeine, benzos/g, alcohol/codeine or alcohol/g something about it just screams respiratory depression to me.


----------



## Shambles

That's probably very good advice, Evad. I wan't expecting anything to happen but it was far from pleasant - didn't feel safe at all.


----------



## brokenbrain

Right then I won't do it.Fuck that dying business.


----------



## Treacle

I've read more evidence that G acts on opioid receptors, as well as many others. I would suggest that mixing the two would be quite dangerous, in higher doses.


----------



## Shambles

I am concurrent, Treac. I enjoyed the combo a couple of times at very low doses when I stumbled across it, but even at the time it didn't feel like a good idea. I get the impression that by combining the two relatively safe substances you end up with a far more dangerous beast altogether. One to avoid, probably.


----------



## CbRoXiDe

I loved codeine and G . But then again G doesn't seem to really effect me as much as other people.


----------



## koneko

Glad you're having a ball on the codeine broke.  Also glad you didn't plug massive amounts!... well not on a first outing like. 

Never tried codeine with G.  My experiences of G are somewhat lacking and usually end up with me vomiting or my stomach trying to  .. mind the first time I took some I had drank 2 bottles of red, somewhat un-noticed that by my crime partner. Hmm Oh dear


----------



## Shambles

You were clearly under the guidance of a bad influence there then, Kate


----------



## TheSpade

Said person just wanted you unconcious for obvious reasons.....


























You talk too much and are annoying.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

brokenbrain said:


> so you have to wait maybe 4 hours before taking more..



What's everyone else's opinion? How long should it be left before re dosing without it being a waste due to it stopping its own metabolism?

And before I get UTFSE I have already used the search engine and only found replies that kept contradicting each other.


----------



## monstanoodle

My opinion's about 4-6 hours yea.
I don't get much off Codeine anymore [bloody smack ]  Might try take a Ceiling dose sometime soon and see if that does some trickery.


----------



## watsons torment

codeine is great for headaches but piss poor as a recreational substance. Each to their own i suppose.


----------



## min0taur

brokenbrain said:


> Alright Dr Shambles,you plugger extraordinaire,I have about 500 30 mg codiene,so plenty of time to practice the plug...anyway where do you get an arse syringe from?


When I bought ink for my printer online it came with a mighty big syringe with a blunted needle.  Most people say to not use a needle, but this one is very dull and very big gauge.  It prevents loss of solution in my experience!

This is funny because I went to the pharmacy asking for syringes without needles and they told me it would be illegal.  But printer ink legally comes with real syringe.


----------



## Evad

ask for an oral syringe from a pharmacy, you'll probably be given it for free as well


----------



## Mugz

haven't read the thread so im just going to answer the title. 

A nice codeine dosage for me is between 200mg and 300mg, preferably mixed with a little diazepam and an antihistamine, and 1 litre of grapefruit juice.


----------



## Treacle

^What he said, but never tried the grape juice thing.


----------



## min0taur

My pharmacy had the cra##iest oral syringes.


----------



## Treacle

I bet they weren't as crazy as your typing.


----------



## Mugz

I took my codeine at just over 7pm a good 5 and a half hours ago, i can still feel it slightly, not as good as earlier of course but still a nice relaxed warm feeling. would more diazepam bring the feeling from earlier back even a little, or would i just end up monged out on the diaz?


----------



## CbRoXiDe

I'm very surprised you can still even remotely feel it now .


----------



## Mugz

Its the diaz potentiating that makes me able to still feel it. Fuck it im gonna eat some more diaz and if i end up just diazy monged then so be it


----------



## Treacle

Can someone tell me why codeine linctus has chloroform in it?


----------



## Shambles

To improve the flavour 

Dunno actually. Imagine someone like our F&B would though


----------



## Xtc <3

I experimented with 15 co-codamols today for the first time, 
which at 8mg a tablet gave me a rough dosage of 120mg (CWE).
Didnt feel much at all, very dissapointing .
Although going to try 350mg tommorow me thinks :D
Will probs end up sticking with valium tho lol


----------



## Xtc <3

350mg was much better :D. A nice strong high.
Rather itchy tho, been scratching away furiously.
I like the itch tho personally 
This drug seems underrated to me, was stronger than valium i thought.


----------



## Evad

its a completely different high, opiates and benzos feel nothing alike so it's hard to compare them. i definitely find opiates far more recreational though.


----------



## Notting

Should codeine not be taken with gbl/benzos? Is this because of respiratory depression? I've been taken low doses of codeine for headaches aswell as gbl/benzos daily for stress/anxiety and not noticed anything


----------



## Treacle

Low doses will be fine. I've taken benzos with codeine, and it increased the nice feelings. Taking large doses of GBL and codeine together can result in death, so I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Wahslab

watch out for the lack of pooing!


----------



## Treacle

Been there. It's not pleasant trying to crap something with the consistency of a brick!


----------



## rachamim

Codeine has a great safety margin because it has a metabolic ceiling of (avg) 600 mgs per (avg) adult, and since its LD50 is so damn high it is truly very difficult to run into problems orally, rectally, or any other route outside of injection.

The problem comes in with the histamine relase which is wicked, make you swell up long before you scratch yourself to death so always take an anti-histamine which wil actually also benefit you via psychoactively potentiating the codeine.

IF you use Promethazine as your anti, you have the great added potentiation physcially as well.

Psychoactively, when you do codeine you are doing morphine. Internally your body converts codeine into morphine (as the primary psychoactive matabolite). Promethazine boosts this conversion by a couple of percentage points.

The so called enzymatic potentiators, like the flavanoids in grapefruit juice and certain prescription medications? They work BUT only in an extremely miminal way so that your benefit will be negligble.

So, up to 600 mgs but an opiate naive person (inexperienced user) should be absolutely peachey with 60 mgs of codeine and only need minimal aide with the histamine release.


----------



## rachamim

One thing I need to add, especially for the poster talking abut taking 15 tablets. I am not sure on the preperation you named but at 8 mgs. per it must be a compounded tablet. In other words, with caffeine 
and/or paracetemol/APAP.

A  huge risk with codeine recreationally are compounded additives, ESPECIALLY paracetemol/APAP. 15,000 mgs can easily kill you or your liver, which in effect is the same thing. Same thing with low dosages like 3,000 mgs reptetively.

Either use sparingly or do a CWE.


----------



## Don42

brokenbrain said:


> Alright Dr Shambles,you plugger extraordinaire,I have about 500 30 mg codiene,so plenty of time to practice the plug...anyway where do you get an arse syringe from?That is a serious question,cos 1ml insulin syringes are not built for anal as far as I can see,and can you fit 300mg codiene + water into a 1ml syringe?Is this syringe the TARDIS?



MAN!!!!! CWE, AND DRINK IT For the Love of God hahaha


----------



## benzofan

brokenbrain said:


> Yes.But codiene blocks its own morphine creating path so you have to wait maybe 4 hours before taking more.Otherwise its extra itchy city.
> Had 300mg once followed by 300mg an hour later and it was anaphylactic shock time.Well I didn't die,but having diphenhydramine or promethezine around will prevent that sort of occurence.



*What is the max codeine in one go without any problem ?

I regulary take 250 / 300 mg in one go*


----------



## botfly

codeine pisses me off, still got few lying around but all they do is give me the itch, the constant need to piss and concrete shits the next day. they are okay if you've had couple of beers beforehand but that ain't very healthy so i'm told. i'd just buy some smack if you want that sort of thing.


----------



## benzofan

botfly said:


> codeine pisses me off, still got few lying around but all they do is give me the itch, the constant need to piss and concrete shits the next day. they are okay if you've had couple of beers beforehand but that ain't very healthy so i'm told. i'd just buy some smack if you want that sort of thing.



CODEINE is  a perfect opiate you don't answer to my question because you don't know nothing about this great drug

Why so many users ???????????????????


----------



## Myshkin

There are so many users because the smack trade is a pretty sleazy business, even by the standards of the illicit drug market. Add to that wildly unpredictable quality of street gear, the likelihood of having your product peddled to you by children with pitbulls, plus the lack of easily available pharmaceutical alternatives and codeine looks like a pretty good idea, on balance.


----------



## Bella Figura

benzofan said:


> *What is the max codeine in one go without any problem ?
> 
> I regulary take 250 / 300 mg in one go*



Just stay under 400mg, there's also not much point redosing as it inhibits itself.



			
				botfly said:
			
		

> i'd just buy some smack if you want that sort of thing.



great HR advice botfly.


----------



## newbiemyman

*need help*

soo i  did my first CWE with these 15 asprin/8 codiene use 25x8=200mg but when i drank the finished profuct it was very weak can any tell me how to be more effiecant tis is what i did 
1 took very warm water semi crushed pills n mixed them for bout 5 min poured thur 2 coffee filters in to small cup sat small cup in ice water for 30 min then drank tasted bitter like lemon peels but a very mild weak effect any advice


----------



## sallycinnamon1

newbiemyman said:


> soo i  did my first CWE with these 15 asprin/8 codiene use 25x8=200mg but when i drank the finished profuct it was very weak can any tell me how to be more effiecant tis is what i did
> 1 took very warm water semi crushed pills n mixed them for bout 5 min poured thur 2 coffee filters in to small cup sat small cup in ice water for 30 min then drank tasted bitter like lemon peels but a very mild weak effect any advice



You is meant to use the cold-water before putting through the filter. I think....


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

does anyone else get crimpling stomach pains after the high?


----------



## Evad

newbiemyman said:


> soo i  did my first CWE with these 15 asprin/8 codiene use 25x8=200mg but when i drank the finished profuct it was very weak can any tell me how to be more effiecant tis is what i did
> 1 took very warm water semi crushed pills n mixed them for bout 5 min poured thur 2 coffee filters in to small cup sat small cup in ice water for 30 min then drank tasted bitter like lemon peels but a very mild weak effect any advice



paracetamol is more soluble in hot water than cold, byfiltering the hot water you defeated the whole purpose of a CWE and increased the amount of paracetamol you injested. the idea is to filter them when dissolved in cold water, it need not be heated at any point. different people need different amounts of codeine, chances are you took too low of a dose. Next time use COLD WATER WHEN FILTERING this is the whole point of a cold water extraction.


----------



## Xtc <3

newbiemyman said:


> soo i  did my first CWE with these 15 asprin/8 codiene use 25x8=200mg but when i drank the finished profuct it was very weak can any tell me how to be more effiecant tis is what i did
> 1 took very warm water semi crushed pills n mixed them for bout 5 min poured thur 2 coffee filters in to small cup sat small cup in ice water for 30 min then drank tasted bitter like lemon peels but a very mild weak effect any advice



Your meant to put the paracetemol + codeine solution in the freezer for about half hour BEFORE filtering it. that way the APAP crystalises .

Also i'm unsure as to whether or not aspirin works via CWE, I thought it was only with paracetemol.
I would also reccomend a dose of 250-300mg for a nice high.

Is my method of dissolving pills in warm water, waiting for water to cool to room temp, then putting in freezer for half hour, then filtering through a wet filter correct btw?

I want to make my codeine adventures as safe as possible see.


----------



## Evad

no need to use warm water at all, crush pills and use cold water from the start, warming only allows paracetamol to fall into solution. I just use a bottle of water i've kept in the fridge, no need to leave it sitting around around. crush/mix/filter simple as that

i am not aware of any aspirin/codeine mix pills but CWE works on both ibuprofen and paracetamol

to reiterate: hot/warm water is not needed at any stage of a cwe

PROTIP: a £3 electric hand blender from a supermarket can speed up the process immensley


----------



## Xtc <3

Cheers evad, so no need to put it in freezer for half an hour either is it? just dissolve in cold water and filter lol.
If I had 384 pills dissolved in a litre of water, could I do the extraction in just one hit and then use liquid measurement to work out my dosage instead of doing the extraction 12 seperate times lol?

Seriously thanks a lot though bro you just made my life easier


----------



## neveroddoreven

CartoonPHYSICS said:


> does anyone else get crimpling stomach pains after the high?



I had some mild pains like 15 mins ago, not crippling I must say. I drank a CWE of 10x30mg pills about 45mins ago. Codeine phosphate doesnt really do it for me, DHC is better but I had 100 of these ones around so had to make use of them.


----------



## Evad

Xtc <3 said:


> Cheers evad, so no need to put it in freezer for half an hour either is it? just dissolve in cold water and filter lol.
> If I had 384 pills dissolved in a litre of water, could I do the extraction in just one hit and then use liquid measurement to work out my dosage instead of doing the extraction 12 seperate times lol?
> 
> Seriously thanks a lot though bro you just made my life easier



not sure how stable codeine is in a water solution so do it a dose at a time IMO also the more pills you use the more, 384 pills is going to be a large amount of gunk.


----------



## Treacle

Evad said:


> paracetamol is more soluble in hot water than cold, byfiltering the hot water you defeated the whole purpose of a CWE and increased the amount of paracetamol you injested.


Fuck! No wonder some of my early CWEs were so cloudy, and gave me the same crippling pains as CP, but in the liver. Schoolboy error.


----------



## hikerforrest

Hi guys, I've enjoyed reading your discussion. I'm living in Budapest and realized you can get nurofen here, not like in the states. Do you guys ever do cwe with Ibumax 600 mg tablets?


----------



## Myshkin

Aren't Ibumax ibuprofen only?


----------



## hikerforrest

Maybe so, one type of ibumax does contain codeine, probably not the ones I have. ; ) I guess I'll have to go with nurofen.


----------



## monstanoodle

As far as I'm aware, Ibumax are Ibuprofen only. But I suppose there may be a version with Codeine included.
Would be nice if they were cheaper than Nufofen + though...
When I resort to CWEs, I just stick with generic Co-Codamol. Cheap as chips and easy to filter


----------



## Myshkin

I really miss my easy supply of Co-Dydramol 30/500. Now there was a good pill for CWEs...


----------



## hikerforrest

monstanoodle said:


> As far as I'm aware, Ibumax are Ibuprofen only. But I suppose there may be a version with Codeine included.
> Would be nice if they were cheaper than Nufofen + though...
> When I resort to CWEs, I just stick with generic Co-Codamol. Cheap as chips and easy to filter



Unfortunately, I can only get nurofen forte and nurofen rapid, neither one contains codeine, do you know what Co-codamol is generally sold as otc?


----------



## Treacle

Yeah, co-codamol, funnily enough.


----------



## monstanoodle

hikerforrest said:


> Unfortunately, I can only get nurofen forte and nurofen rapid, neither one contains codeine, do you know what Co-codamol is generally sold as otc?





Treacle said:


> Yeah, co-codamol, funnily enough.



 Hehe, yea man it's as simple as that 
Just ask for straight up Co-Codamol yo (probably not in those exact words mind you ^_^).


----------



## hikerforrest

After doing some research, I don't think you can go to the pharmacy and ask for co-codamol, it's called several different things in several different countries. I'm trying to find one for Hungary. ; )


----------



## Danny Weed

You can just ask for the strongest codeine preperation they can selll you, say you have a crazy headache and you find that codeine works best. Get practicing your 'I'm in pain face' and you should have no problems unless your pharmacist is Captain Buzzkill


----------



## hikerforrest

Sounds great! Thanks Danny! In Budapest, the "drug stores" don't sell any real meds, you have to go to a walk up pharmacy, and speak to someone there, and they make sure what they are giving you isn't for kids, dosage info, ect. So I can't browse around! bummer : (


----------



## doppelganga196

240 does me right without too many side effects.


----------



## samb834

monstanoodle said:


> Just ask for straight up Co-Codamol yo (probably not in those exact words mind you ^_^).



Lol, I imagine "Yo fool, give me some straight up co-codamol before I mollywop you, bitch" would only get you some funny looks.


----------



## Vevnard

new to codiene 90 mg should do the trick,without any other respitory sussspresants imho


----------



## Vevnard

tolerance to opiads seems much higher than before. I take cymbalta 60mg wellbu 120mg
and ,5mg xanax. 120mg of codiene extract hardly felt,no itch no buzz no fun any help?


----------



## Anxiety

Vevnard said:


> tolerance to opiads seems much higher than before. I take cymbalta 60mg wellbu 120mg
> and ,5mg xanax. 120mg of codiene extract hardly felt,no itch no buzz no fun any help?


Higher the dose. I need 150mg, minimum for a light buzz. Tolerance builds very quickly...

I don't get noticable itch from codeine strangely enough...


----------



## Myshkin

Many people need in excess of 200mg to feel much at all. 

That's odd abot the lack of itching, but fortunate for you I guess.


----------



## Mailmonkey

i don't get itching either, just spoke to my mate, neither does he....he did 210mg couple nights ago and no itching....he has low tolerance too, was biggest dose he'd tried


----------



## Evad

I only get itchy at high doses (above 4-500mg)


----------



## fluffybudzz

I have only tried one dose of about 185mg through a cwe. I was quite underwhelmed. is it worth upping the dosage? Meph has given me a godlike tolerance to everything it seems. its so sad...

What would be a dosage tht would get you fucked, not just high. or is that not a term one would associate with codeine?


----------



## Evad

I don't know what you're expecting from opiates, probably the wrong thing, 185mg is a small dose, mephedrone use hasn't given you a godlike tolerance to opiates.


----------



## fluffybudzz

it certainly has to tramadol, oxycontin, percocets, benzos. I know that sounds ridiculous but i really think it has. I am just making an inference that it might be the same for codeine.  

Your right I don't know what I am expecting, but if this is gonna make me feel warm, sedated and slightly euphoric then im willing to give it a go. What kind of dosages do you use then Evad?


----------



## Evad

It really hasn't raised your tollerance to those things mate, completely impossible, where are you getting percocets in London anyway? 

My dosage is fairly high and I get little at all from it at all without potentiation


----------



## fluffybudzz

Thats what i would think , maybe im just looking for the wrong type of buzz. percs worked after a lot but tramadol seemed to do nada no matter how much i took.

nah i go out to the states in the summer, mate gets em in delaware. they are really nice but really expensive they wer $15 a pill.

Fairly high like what? and what do you mean by potentiation, a spliff or two?


----------



## Evad

tramadol is gash, doesn't do much for a lot of people, percs have 2.5-10mg oxycodone in them so you could need a lot of them to get a buzz (and poison yourself with paracetamol in the process). what kind of oxy dosage you taking?


----------



## fluffybudzz

honestly cannot remember, was crushed up in a line and given to me. but fuck me the line was enormous, but as you said that might have been the paractemol.

The perc was one and a half pills crushed up. was again an enormous blue line about the length of my elbow to my hand. again a lot of paracetomol or summin in there. but i was gone, had to ride my bike home after and had to stop every 5 minutes to throw up but i didn feel sick. very strange, but then got to bed and felt amazing.


----------



## Evad

15mg of oxycodone (1 and a half percs) isn't high tolerance at all I wouldn't worry.


----------



## fluffybudzz

Is it only that? sweet. the size of the line made me think otherwise lol.


----------



## Evad

you should be able to get some favourable effects from codeine in that case, maybe moreso dihydrocodeine, people favour different ones


----------



## fluffybudzz

Thanks for the input. I appreciate it. 

Am now considering maybe a 300mg dosage would be good. perhaps even higher. Is dihycodeine a more potent opiate than codeine? A wikipedia search states that its only difference to codeine is that it is more suitable for IV.

Is dihydrocodeine something that you can find in the pharmacy (ibuprofen, paractemol etc.)?


----------



## Evad

you can find dihydrocodeiene in the OTC product paramol (CWE required ofcourse) for me it feels stronger and more like a heavier opiate than codeine.


----------



## fluffybudzz

well I'm off to Boots ;P 

Thanks Evad


----------



## Chatative

Just remember DHC is somewhere in the region of 1.5-2x stronger than codeine, so adjust doses accordingly


----------



## fluffybudzz

will take that into account chat.

thx!


----------



## Evad

I've never found that the case, always dosed the same with dhc, it's a different high not a stronger version of codeine. and there's no way it's anywhere near 2x as potent mg for mg


----------



## Chatative

Thats just my expereince, I guess YMMV?

Once did 180mg of DHC and found myself just a tad too sleepy with shallow breathing compared to not notcing much from 230mg of codeine, both with like no tolerance. I treat it as 1.5x <shrug>


----------



## Evad

dhc is a different drug, more sedative properties than codeine but that doesn't mean it's twice as strong


----------



## Chatative

I'll bow to your knowledge


----------



## Evad

you're right in saying YMMV definitely, they both effect people in different ways and people should see how they are affected and change their dose accordingly.


----------



## doppelganga196

Evad said:


> dhc is a different drug, more sedative properties than codeine but that doesn't mean it's twice as strong



I've never found dhc sedating, in fact i've felt stimulation from it before to the point where people have asked if i'm on coke


----------



## Evad

I get that on all opiates to start with


----------



## charlie clean

Anyone looking for an opiate buzz can do a lot better than codeine phosphate.  I see there are now about a hundred online poppy head vendors, some with pretty cute advertising techniques.  If they're as claimed, these drought age entrepreneurs offer a better investment than getting redfaced chasing a codeine buzz.

Any purchase reports?


----------



## Evad

I've always rated oral dihydrocodeine over oral morphine in all honesty charlie, yeah i've bought several kilos of poppy heads over the years, poppy tea never really hit the spot and to make opium latex you need fresh, living poppies.


----------



## Myshkin

The only disadvantage of oral codeine / DHC over oral morphine or poppy tea is duration (especially against the latter). Then again, for a relatively short period DHC feels pretty good with low tolerance so it wins by a mile. Definitely not twice as strong as codeine though, unfortunately.


----------



## effie

DHC actually lasts ages for me, I think because of the waxy binder preventing me from defeating the time release entirely - I get a peak, then hours later (often waking up from sleep) I realise I am really pretty opiated again. Tis lush 

Never tried poppies.. if it's not DHC or codeine its gear/oxy all the way for me I must admit!


----------



## Myshkin

I've never really experimented with time release as most of my DHC has been either in the 30mg form or CWEs on 30/500 Co-Dydramols, both of which I used to procure from somebody's prescription. Other than that it's been CWE Paramol in more desperate times. 

Maybe I should start getting some of the higher dose pills in and seeing what mileage I get with the time-release. It'd be a damn sight cheaper than Oxy, that's for sure.


----------



## effie

Yeah indeed, I do actually prefer time release ones at a high dose  -you get the initiall weeee I'm opiated but it definitely lasts a lot longer too. 

Empty stomach is key I find too, once took my standard dose after lunch and felt fuckall...


----------



## None~

I was told once that over 360mg of codeine is lethal but that was from my pharmacist and he possibly just didn't want me to take too much at once. SHRILL has been taking around 300mg a night with 20mg Valium and some Diphenhydramine hydrochloride and its okay but can SHRILL go higher than 360mg codeine and be okay? Physically I mean. I realize it is different from person to person.


----------



## MillhouseFarted

I have an abudance of 30mg tablets, and I find 270/300mg doses are just lovely. After the itching..


----------



## Xtc <3

I dont have much of an opiate tolerance but it takes about 400mg of codeine to get me off, highest I have done is 600mg, I dont think its dangerous at all tbh.


----------



## monstanoodle

None~ said:


> I was told once that over 360mg of codeine is lethal but that was from my pharmacist and he possibly just didn't want me to take too much at once. SHRILL has been taking around 300mg a night with 20mg Valium and some Diphenhydramine hydrochloride and its okay but can SHRILL go higher than 360mg codeine and be okay? Physically I mean. I realize it is different from person to person.



.... "Shrill"...? That's a new one...
Anyway, I'm assuming you mean yourself. In which case, yes you can go higher. Just watch yerself and don't over do it. Some people metabolise Codeine better than others. It's assumed now that it's not all down to Morphine's role but ofcourse it plays it's part. The ceiling dose is also under dispute but with no confirmed answers.


----------



## charlie clean

SHRILL?

Someone (w)ho really I'd like to love? Some happy romantic I lately licked?

Answers on a postcard.


----------



## Myshkin

SHRILL? 

A minor deity in the Canaanite pantheon, of course. It's an approximated transliteration from a small handful of Chaldean texts. 

The capitalisation is intended, thus making it appear to be an acronym to the eye of the more spiritually bankrupt of contemporary westerners. Really, Charlie, I'd have expected more of you.


----------



## charlie clean

'Struth, not that SHRILL? Dark, unrecorded deity of ancient civilisation, still worshipped amongst Hun tribesmen of Northern Burma? This doesn't bode well for the poster NONE.

In 1999, a German camera crew succeeded in filming a SHRILL ceremony close to the Thai border. Intoxicated tribesmen turned on them and two were eviscerated on the spot. Only the sound recordist escaped with his life but, badly traumatised, he's refused all requests for interview. The film survived but was obviously too shocking ever to be screened. The sole copy remains under close guard at the Black Museum in the Vatican.

SHRILL - the name translates literally as 'homonculus of the poppy field' - is a possessive deity and gains ingress via codeine and other western adaptations of opium-derived products. Only eunuchs or the hermaphrodites known as 'ladyboys' may serve as SHRILL priests and the occupied one, in this instance poor None, soon finds a decline in his sex drive. By the time the invader tricks the victim into announcing his presence, he will be itching and scratching like, well, a man possessed. Before long, he will be sticking small tubes into his orifices and stabbing himself with pointed objects.

It's bad. A confidential report from the Cardinal Exorcist was behind the discreet removal of all codeine products from pharmacy shelves and their upgrade to prescription-only status. Unrepentant SHRILL acolytes can only be helped by double figure prison terms. Thankfully, the forces of light fight back. There may be hope for None if he moves fast. Phoenix offer places at a nominal 4K a week and subutex is available if he's down'n'out. In spite of everything, recovery champions will endeavour to make a Christian out of the lad yet.


----------



## breakcorefiend

i find 600mg perfect for a gooood nod along with spliffs of course


----------



## Myshkin

charlie clean said:


> 'Struth, not that SHRILL? Dark, unrecorded deity of ancient civilisation, still worshipped amongst Hun tribesmen of Northern Burma? This doesn't bode well for the poster NONE.
> 
> In 1999, a German camera crew succeeded in filming a SHRILL ceremony close to the Thai border. Intoxicated tribesmen turned on them and two were eviscerated on the spot. Only the sound recordist escaped with his life but, badly traumatised, he's refused all requests for interview. The film survived but was obviously too shocking ever to be screened. The sole copy remains under close guard at the Black Museum in the Vatican.
> 
> SHRILL - the name translates literally as 'homonculus of the poppy field' - is a possessive deity and gains ingress via codeine and other western adaptations of opium-derived products. Only eunuchs or the hermaphrodites known as 'ladyboys' may serve as SHRILL priests and the occupied one, in this instance poor None, soon finds a decline in his sex drive. By the time the invader tricks the victim into announcing his presence, he will be itching and scratching like, well, a man possessed. Before long, he will be sticking small tubes into his orifices and stabbing himself with pointed objects.
> 
> It's bad. A confidential report from the Cardinal Exorcist was behind the discreet removal of all codeine products from pharmacy shelves and their upgrade to prescription-only status. Unrepentant SHRILL acolytes can only be helped by double figure prison terms. Thankfully, the forces of light fight back. There may be hope for None if he moves fast. Phoenix offer places at a nominal 4K a week and subutex is available if he's down'n'out. In spite of everything, recovery champions will endeavour to make a Christian out of the lad yet.



Expected. Delivered. Hilarious. :D


----------



## charlie clean

But what has become of None? 

I'll wager a penny to a pound he's out serving his new master right now. Hair slicked back, a ghastly smile and a desperate sincerity, I bet he already looks the part. " But my doctor told me to ask for it, I'll drop a prescription in tomorrow." The pharmacist recalls his SHRILL alerts, shakes his head sadly and it's onto the next one for poor, possessed None. In but a short time he'll be peddling his bottom in dingy back alleys. Don't be fooled by the innocuous name. Codeine kills.

Come in from the cold while a chance remains, lost one. You can be reprogrammed into regular bowel movements and need never scratch again. Why, sign over your welfare cheque and I'll let you sleep in my dog kennel and even throw in ten pieces of bad religious advice to comfort you. Your mum can pay the rest of my fee later, this is urgent and I'm all heart. 

I'll help you out of your SHRILL hell and return you to your bad self or as a more appropriate self of my choosing. I'll even advertise you on my website as another success for my dynamic solutions. After all, 200mg of codeine is the same as a raging heroin burner, you're hooked. I'm sure the public will agree. 

When my rehab earns the NTA stamp of approval I'll join the tireless teams of experts in firsthand investigation of recovery breakthroughs in Tahiti and the Bahamas. It's only taxpayer money we're wasting. You know it makes sense.


----------



## chemstar5

u moron! i cant beleive u wud be so daft!
u can easily take out the paracetamol from cocodamol so u dont die.
all u need is cofee filters 100ml water and some glasses, and a pack of cocodamol its fool proof.
if any1 cares, reply to this and ill tell u how, it really is easy safe and takes 20ish mins.
DO NOT TAKE CO-CODAMOL TO GET HIGH!!!


----------



## Munroe

Great first post. Where did anyone mention taking co-cos for the high?


----------



## monstanoodle

chemstar5 said:


> all u need is cofee filters 100ml water and some glasses, and a pack of cocodamol its fool proof.
> if any1 cares, reply to this and ill tell u how, it really is easy safe and takes 20ish mins.


..... That is what they were doing...

_**Was tempted to return the "moron" compliment but decided against it**_


----------



## endlessnameless

I find 500-550mgs a nice amount. I cant recall ever noticing any increase in affect exceeding approximately 550-600mgs; save a socially awkward histamine release that leaves me almost scratching the scalp off myself.

I'm depending on CWE's this week myself. I have around 1.3gs of Codeine stashed off, actually, and thats to be rationed out over the next seven days so as to cushion the impact as I'm doing far too many opiates these days _again_


----------



## FlippingTop

I have just CWEd a bottle of co-codamols and will be necking the solution when I get back from swimming. I tried once before with a full pack and did 125mg, then the other 125mg about 1.5 hours later. I did not feel much, there did seem to be the odd wave of euphoria but it was intermittent.

I did try a time before that with a full pack of the effervesent tables but spent about 15 minutes forcing myself to throw up the solution after reading how dangerous it was 

I plan on having a beer or 2 straight after necking the 250mg, I am assuming that this will not be an issue...

*Should I expect any histamine release from 250mg?*


----------



## wcote

always make sure with codeine at ANY dose make sure you take a anti histamine.  Because in the end why take the 'risk' of itching for 3 hours.  Esp as Codeine gives most people the worst itch.  I had some gear a couple of hours ago, and I get a few itches, but its pleasant, but with codeine it can just be unbearable. 

So deffo have a anti histamine for 250mg.  If this is your first time with codeine DEFFO dont have the beer, harm reduction, and there is no harm in missing the beer!?

When I used to do codeine I didnt like having a beer or spliff with codeine, I just enjoyed the 'pure' opiate rush.  Maybe I had a valium.  

Personally, I found the rush on Codeine much better than of DHC, Codeine was more intense of a rush, but in a pleasant way. %)

I would kill to be able to get high of codeine, I really enjoyed the whole CWE process, and heck being able to get high with 1.52 pack of Boots of Codeine!  I like to think in 10 years, I will be able to have the odd CWE, and experience it all over again. %)


----------



## FlippingTop

Dammit, I threw the last of my anti histamines away. I may be able to find one actually. Does it matter what kind? I just have some random ones from ASDA. I shall have a look..


----------



## FlippingTop

right I don't have any...

Looks like I may just have to take the itches. I remember that when doing 125 and 125 again last time I noticed a slight itch on my neck, but it really was nothing. Taking the dose all at once rather than spacing them would not have much of an effect on the histamine release, I hope...


----------



## monstanoodle

FlippingTop said:


> Dammit, I threw the last of my anti histamines away. I may be able to find one actually. Does it matter what kind? I just have some random ones from ASDA. I shall have a look..


It depends what sort of effect you wish to experience from Codeine:

*Not too sedatory:* An Antihistamine that's... not sedatory lol (i.e. Cetirizine, Loratadine)

*Nod out :* Diphenhydramine, Hydroxyzine, Promethazine, Doxylamine 


FlippingTop said:


> right I don't have any...
> 
> Looks like I may just have to take the itches. I remember that when doing 125 and 125 again last time I noticed a slight itch on my neck, but it really was nothing. Taking the dose all at once rather than spacing them would not have much of an effect on the histamine release, I hope...



Taking 250mg at once instead of 125mg x 2 doses *will* trigger itchiness in a more pronounced manner as it causes a larger Histamine release all at once.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Codeine under, say, 240mg does little for me (I measure in increments of 30mg as that's how much codeine pills I usually own contain - although these Estonian Co-Codamols had a measly 8mg). 270 stars feeling nice but 300-390 is optimum. Quite itchy already at that level, but finally sufficiently euphoric, heavy and noddy.


----------



## FlippingTop

well 250mg produced very subtle effects and no histamine release. That was basically a whole pack CWE through a coffee filter to a pretty much clear liquid, maybe I shall try them again when I have access to more...


----------



## SpecialK_

Have you used stronger opiates before? Personally codeine doesn't give me much either unless I dose really high, from memory the ceiling dose is something like 400-500mg? Making it not that great for using recreationally. At most all I get is a warm fuzzy, relaxed feeling off codeine and itchyness. It's most likely just codeine is too weak for you. I noticed after using oxycontin codeine was far, far harder to get a dunt off even when I had no opiate tolerance.


----------



## FlippingTop

I have never done any opiates before, I am quite big though (95kg)...

They refused to sell me a 2nd pack of them at boots so I grabbed like 4 different kind of anti histamines, a few bottles of DXM cough syrup, some flavoured lube, a vibrating ring and a few otc deliriants and strolled past to the self service counter looking smug

...well actually I just got 1 pack of benadryll. Turns out it is plain old cetrizine and was 4 quid for 7 tablets!

I have not eaten for a while but I got no sleep last night after doing 1g MDAi and 0.5g MPA. I have just CWEd the pack and necked it about 10 mins ago,* if this doesn't work I am going straight to sniffing+plugging Oxycodones!*


----------



## effie

SpecialK_ said:


> Have you used stronger opiates before? Personally codeine doesn't give me much either unless I dose really high, from memory the ceiling dose is something like 400-500mg? Making it not that great for using recreationally. At most all I get is a warm fuzzy, relaxed feeling off codeine and itchyness. It's most likely just codeine is too weak for you. I noticed after using oxycontin codeine was far, far harder to get a dunt off even when I had no opiate tolerance.



The ceiling dose may well not actually exist, or not to the extent people think - it comes from the belief that codeine's opioid effects come mostly from morphine, and the enzyme that converts it to morphine becomes saturated at about 500mg.. however latest thinking is that a different metabolite, codeine-6-glucoronide is actually more responsible (only 10% of codeine is converted to morphine) and that involves a different metabolic pathway.. I have taken a lot more than 500mg and it has definitely felt a lot stronger to me (note: I have a pretty decent opioid tolerance, don't go taking heroic doses if you don't!)

The histamine release certainly gets pretty intense though...


----------



## BluLait

I'm going to take 243 mg's of codeine and then I'll try to go to school.

I have no tollerance whatsoever.

I took codeine 3 times before.

First time: 90 mg, didn't feel much, just a bit more talkative & a bit relaxed
Second time 130 mg, felt something, maybe.
Third time 170 mg, yeah... it was... decent. Not what I was expecting though.

Do you think it's ok?


----------



## Hug_a_Pet

yes, the itchy nose, becomes part of the buzz LOL. The more you itch it, the higher you get  I take a benadryl or any allergy pill, knocks that right out!! Enjoy


----------



## Hug_a_Pet

@ 243mg. You have to be very careful in reference to "respiratory" problems, among other things. Especially if they have Tylenol in them. You will kill your liver quickly.


----------



## BluLait

I'm doing a cwe on a pack of nurofen plus. I'll be ingesting about 230-240 mg codeine and maybe max 500mg ibuprofen...
I'm pretty scared to drink the whole thing.. should I maybe drink half first and then wait 1 hour and drink the other half? I'be read somewhere that redosing doesn't work well with codeine - the second dose might not have an effect, is that true?


----------



## doppelganga196

180 - 240mg is the best for euphoria, pain releif & minimal side effects. IMO.


----------



## Xamkou

At first 120-150mg was what I would take to get high. Tolerance has built though and I usually take 10-14 pills, so 300-420mg. Codeine pisses me off though because it has a short duration. Just as it is getting euphoric and noddy, the high begins to fade and you're having to redose; the high only lasts about 2 hours for me nowadays. I prefer Dihydrocodeine (5-6 hours of euphoria, I find DHC *very* euphoric) or Tramadol (6-8 hours of euphoria). But I get Codeine on script so y'know...


----------



## BluLait

brokenbrain said:


> I have been on a G sabbatical.I have currently decided that a 7 days on,14 days off approach is a doable thing.Much better than 7 days on,3 days off,7days on,4 days off etc.
> Will order some G between tomorrow and Friday and begin an alcohol sabatical.
> And before I derail this thread totally,if I were to plug 300mg codeine,how long would I have to wait before dosing G,and would 1.5ml send me into a coma?This is considering that my sweet spot dose is about 2.5ml (obviously never in public).



What the hell is "G"?


----------



## NoiseZxs

I had 200mg of oxa forte yesterday n got high is that bad for liver? I wonder cause it's codeine n something else for headaches....??


----------



## breakcorefiend

BluLait said:


> What the hell is "G"?


 
I would hazard a guess at GBL
G is the name my mates use for it


----------



## monstanoodle

Could be Gandalf...?


----------



## Shambles

Or God? or Golf? or Gigolo? Frankly the possibilities are endless. Or at least as long as the "G" section in your dictionary of choice combined with your ability to imagine new G-words.

It's probably GBL though.


----------



## BluLait

I was thinking it could be GHB to be honest.


----------



## Shambles

Being somewhat interchangeable that could well be the case... But seeing as it was a BB quote it's definitely GBL 

Where the fuck is BB incidentally? Do hope all is well


----------



## Psychonauticunt

No less than 300 and up to 500, depending on tolerance. I would feel quite comfortable taking 300mg of codeine entirely tolerance-shy - and I have.


----------



## BluLait

Last time I took codeine - I am completely opiate-naive - I had 240 mg and I took it all in 2 session. First time I took half and then the other half an hour later. The high was pretty nice, I didn't feel any itchiness or anything.

I then nodded off to sleep. I could kinda stay awake if I wanted, but I was a little fucked up, in a good way. My breathing was a little shallow.
You think it would be safe to take 300mg all at once next time?


----------



## Shambles

Psychonauticunt said:


> No less than 300 and up to 500, depending on tolerance. I would feel quite comfortable taking 300mg of codeine entirely tolerance-shy - and I have.



300mg _sans_ tolerance would be a tad heavy on the histamine release for many, I'd say. I'm scripted mucho codeine monthly and usually crack into the new month's script at 300mg and often need to add an antihistamine for comfort. 500mg would involve loss of large sheets of skin due to itching alone without an antihistamine.

From the perspective of getting fuxxorred, 300-500mg is neither here nor there really (cos getting properly fuxxorred on codeine is more or less impossible for anyone,) but for mellow funtimes, 300-500mg requires an antihistamine to help it along comfortably for most if not all.


----------



## i against i

NoiseZxs said:


> I had 200mg of oxa forte yesterday n got high is that bad for liver? I wonder cause it's codeine n something else for headaches....??



codeine and diclofenac. a one off 200mg dose of diclofenac is probably fine.


----------



## Shambles

Diclofenac ain't too hard on the liver really. Harder on the gut by some considerable distance. Not summat I'd choose to abuse myself. Didn't agree with me... and did next to shit all of use painkillerwise anyway. Dunno if it can be CWE'd but I'd CWE such pills if possible if I had 'em. Or try to get a better script.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Shambles said:


> 300mg _sans_ tolerance would be a tad heavy on the histamine release for many, I'd say. I'm scripted mucho codeine monthly and usually crack into the new month's script at 300mg and often need to add an antihistamine for comfort. 500mg would involve loss of large sheets of skin due to itching alone without an antihistamine.
> 
> From the perspective of getting fuxxorred, 300-500mg is neither here nor there really (cos getting properly fuxxorred on codeine is more or less impossible for anyone,) but for mellow funtimes, 300-500mg requires an antihistamine to help it along comfortably for most if not all.



Yeah, it does get itchy, so I would always recommend an antihistamine.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Can you use the CWE method on Paracodol. The soluble ones ?


----------



## Shambles

^ Nope. Soluble pills are... soluble which makes extractions kinda tricky 

You want non-soluble pills.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I bought some by mistake lol, ah better bite the bullet and buy some co codamol then. Thanks mate.


----------



## breakcorefiend

Shambles said:


> ^ Nope. Soluble pills are... soluble which makes extractions kinda tricky
> 
> You want non-soluble pills.



Never tried myself but would you be able to freeze the solution so the paracetamol precipitated out of the solution? as long as you are careful and weigh your gunk once its been extracted n dried then you could work out the amount of paracetamol in the solution.

But i think buying cocodamol or codeine linctus is the best bet


----------



## scrooloose

+ 1 on the codeine linctus. This stuffs right up my street, i absolutely love it. Managed to blag 2 bottles today, sending in two different faces. Not so long ago, i combined it with a low dose of kratom and it potentiates it to fuck, though not really in a pleasant way, walking into doors, walls etc. I'll just stick to it on it's own from now.


----------



## Shambles

breakcorefiend said:


> Never tried myself but would you be able to freeze the solution so the paracetamol precipitated out of the solution?



I wouldn't fancy being proof of concept.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

What dosage do you recommend just to feel relaxed ? I am taking 500mg Pregabalin daily and also have 30 2mg Diazapam pills. I'm feeling stressed right out today.


----------



## wcote

Well it depends on how many Valium your going to taking!

if you have no tolerance to opiates, you take 20mg Valium, and Pregabalin I would say start at 200-250 mg of codeine.  Get an anti histamine cus even at that sort of dose you could get itchy and seeming as boots sell anti histamines for 99p this worth taking one.

Edit. It also depends on your tolerance to Valium!  If you have none maybe take 10mg Valium to start.


----------



## Shambles

Hard to say really. One man's relaxed is another person's mehdom is another person's itchfest from hell. I find 240-300mg a nice dose with no tolerance (an antihistamine can be handy but not necessarily totally necessary). Not sure about how the preggas would feed into that though. Didn't seem to make a huge amount of difference when I took it on top of codeine recently buut am pretty tolerant to codeine. Preggas + ketamine is a whole other matter 

Diaz will relax you all on its own but will certainly add to the codeine pleasantly. You do need to be very careful mixing downers if unused to the combo though. Actually, even if you are used to the combo


----------



## wcote

Yes as Shambles has just said you shouldn't mix downers.

But if you are going to avoid booze at all cost! It makes you 'want' more and you do silly things as you get the ol' dutch courage


----------



## Shambles

Booze tends to be the straw that breaks camelbacks with downer combos. Definitely to be avoided. Well, mostly definitely 

Downer combos can be managed cos they catch out even the most wrecked of wreckheads. But are also obviously very well-trodden territory. I always find it tricky to advise on such matters cos I don't like to preach wot I don't practice 

Codeine is relatively light on the opi scale - and somewhat stimulating too - so shouldn't be a huge concern with a moderate dose of diaz. Preggas would be the wildcard for me cos I'm really not very familiar with 'em having only recently sampled. Get the impression they can massively potentiate some stuffs though so would certainly advise caution combining with anything.


----------



## wcote

I know but I feel that just saying 'don't do it' is not the best HR.  Not having a go, I agree its very difficult.

Well maybe take the dose down to 150-200 if no got no tolerance.

And 10mg Valium. Just take it slow.


----------



## lurching

Ya, pregabalin and gabapentin seem to potentiate opiates/opioids for most folks. They certainly do so for me. 

I don't have any opiate tolerance these days. I'm being scripted 600mg pregabalin p/day & I also have a promethazine script. Some days I go down to one of the few pharmacies that sell 10mg codeine OTC here (Amsterdam). W

300mg pregabalin + 100-150mg codeine (+ 25-50mg promethazine) taken at once gives me a decent buzz and it might be a good starting point for you, but hey, it's still codeine so it's short-acting and horribly constipating. The codeine may get somewhat drowsy/noddy if raise the dose, but you're probably better off taking other opiates if you're looking for a stoning nod. Do watch out for respiratory depression if you take benzos as well, especially if you are going to re-dose later on.


----------



## Shambles

wcote said:


> I know but I feel that just saying 'don't do it' is not the best HR.  Not having a go, I agree its very difficult.



I wasn't saying "Don't do it" for precisely that reason. Hence attempted to qualify it somewhat with the second post. Is a very fine tightrope to walk discussing downer combos. Never feel entirely comfortable no matter how familiar I am with such combos in myself and others 

I tend to be of the opinion that realism is essential in HR... but also don't fancy the guilt trip if somebody comes a cropper over what seems like nothing. Perspective can be skewed by familiarity unfortunately.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Thanks guys..... How long would say 150-200mg last for, I mean as in the effect ?


----------



## lurching

You'll feel it within 20 minutes on an empty stomach, full effect after about 45-60 minutes. After roughly two hours the effects start to fade pretty rapidly. I'm pretty much baseline after 3 hours but the side-effects linger for longer (breathing depression, pupils, concrete gut).


----------



## sundaygirl

had 13 prescribed ones left over (think they were 20mg) from a back injury and that did nothing for me at all. might have been to do with the fact i'd been on them for 5 weeks straight before that though.


----------



## Pagey

Opiumoftheworld said:


> Thanks guys..... How long would say 150-200mg last for, I mean as in the effect ?



IME you'll have all of the effects for about 2-3 hours and then it starts to go away. I usually feel them (decreasingly) for about 5-6 hours though, and I get the side effects for like 12hours total.
I think it lasts particularly long with me though, for some reason.


----------



## Shambles

^ Depends on why you're using 'em, I'd say. I only use 'em for pain meds really and they kindasorta last 24h or so. Or at least I don't go into w/d for around that long. Actual pain relief is somewhere between your and Lurching's results. Depending on tolerance and stuff.



sundaygirl said:


> had 13 prescribed ones left over (think they were 20mg) from a back injury and that did nothing for me at all. might have been to do with the fact i'd been on them for 5 weeks straight before that though.



Not "might have" - would have. Have never heard of 20mg codeine pills but they probably do exist. 30mg is usually the minimum scripted dose though. If the former, that's 260mg, if the latter, that's 390mg. Either way, is gonna do shit all after five weeks. This is why it's pretty easy to get codeine prescribed 

Best suited to occasional dalliances with little or no tolerance... or for semi-regular "maintenance" type dosing for analgesic reasons rather than recreational ones. Imo, ime, etc, etc.


----------



## Pagey

Shambles said:


> ^ Depends on why you're using 'em, I'd say. I only use 'em for pain meds really and they kindasorta last 24h or so. Or at least I don't go into w/d for around that long. Actual pain relief is somewhere between your and Lurching's results. Depending on tolerance and stuff.



Myeah - when I use them for pain relief they actually only last for about ~4 hours, side effects included. It's when I'm taking enough to get high - which is usually around the 600mg ish nowadays - that they go on for half a day. It's usually pretty unpleasant once the actual effects wear off 

They're definitely not a very good pill to abuse, kinda makes them pointless when it comes to pain relief after a while. Which is a shame considering it's the only relatively decent one anyone ever scripts


----------



## Shambles

I barely notice 'em once the painkilling effect has gone. Been scripted 'em for donkey's years cos it's as high as me GP will go other than tramadol 

(pain clinic better be a massive improvement or am going back on the scag )


----------



## sundaygirl

Shambles said:


> ^ Depends on why you're using 'em, I'd say. I only use 'em for pain meds really and they kindasorta last 24h or so. Or at least I don't go into w/d for around that long. Actual pain relief is somewhere between your and Lurching's results. Depending on tolerance and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Not "might have" - would have. Have never heard of 20mg codeine pills but they probably do exist. 30mg is usually the minimum scripted dose though. If the former, that's 260mg, if the latter, that's 390mg. Either way, is gonna do shit all after five weeks. This is why it's pretty easy to get codeine prescribed
> 
> Best suited to occasional dalliances with little or no tolerance... or for semi-regular "maintenance" type dosing for analgesic reasons rather than recreational ones. Imo, ime, etc, etc.



Maybe they were 30s then, I'm never 100% on these things! Typically though I'd been off them for one day maybe, finally feeling better and just in a mood of YES! DO IT!
Wholly disappointing.


----------



## Pagey

Shambles said:


> I barely notice 'em once the painkilling effect has gone. Been scripted 'em for donkey's years cos it's as high as me GP will go other than tramadol
> 
> (pain clinic better be a massive improvement or am going back on the scag )



It should be...hopefully anyway 
I dunno, for some reason I've always been super sensitive to codeine. They give me a massive hangover so for yeah, about 6 hours after the fuzzy feeling wears off, I'll just be feeling nauseous and unpleasant. Which is weird cuz I don't get that at all with stronger opies.


----------



## Shambles

^ Odd indeed, Pagey 

YMMV and all that I suppose.



sundaygirl said:


> Maybe they were 30s then, I'm never 100% on these things! Typically though I'd been off them for one day maybe, finally feeling better and just in a mood of YES! DO IT!
> Wholly disappointing.



Much better without tolerance. Well, better without tolerance.


----------



## Chesh

If I take 60mg of codeine on it's own I don't feel much, just a bit drowsy.

Add some weed to that equation and I'm fucked.


----------



## wcote

Δ you lucky swine!

Give me 240mg and I wouldnt feel it.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Quick question. Will I feel any effects the next day, I.e like a hangover or anything. In other words is it ok to take a 150-200mg dose on a school night ?


----------



## Mental Kenny

Opiumoftheworld said:


> Quick question. Will I feel any effects the next day, I.e like a hangover or anything. In other words is it ok to take a 150-200mg dose on a school night ?



What time are you dosing? If it's during the day I doubt you'd feel anything the next day, obviously if you dose at night and stay up late you'll probably experience some drowsiness the next morning, nothing major though.

Nothing comparable to a day after benzos though, you should be fine.


----------



## masaz

I've never found any 'hangover' type effects from codeine, even at very high doses (from ~500 to ~900 depending on my tolerance at the time. Always had a natural tolerance to the opiateyoids. Yay me ). Will dose in the afternoon usually and the euphoric effects have worn off by early evening but will sleep well and wake up feeling great. Though obviously it varies between person, but I couldn't see that level of dose being a problem on a school night :D


----------



## Mental Kenny

^900 mgs? Do you still have a skin or wear some type of full body swim suit while on it? I would scratch myself to death even on half that dose.


----------



## masaz

Haha, yeah sometimes. It's kinda weird, high doses will have me barely itching at all, while (relatively) low doses will have me tearing my skin off. Obviously it works the other way round too, but the actual dose seems to have no bearing on the itchiness, for me anyway. Not a clue what influences it. Worst was on about 500mg when I bought a bottle of linctus and ended up scarring my foot -_-


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Thanks again guys.. Would be dosing around 7ish.


----------



## curious_24

I've never had any histamine type reaction to codeine, all the way up to 400mg.  Unfortunately, the euphoria comes on within 15 mins of dosing and is all but gone within an hour.


----------



## masaz

That's the thing with codeine, I think. I dosed maybe 500mg around 2pm today and the euphoria has all but gone. Still chatty and sociable but other than that, zilch. Will sleep well tonight though, which is part of the reason I've been doing it fairly often  This dose also made me itch a lot more than the 900 or so I took last Monday, though I compounded that by being a dozy fuck and standing in front of my housemate's heater to warm up. Heat makes my feet itch and now I'm just laying on my front rubbing em on a towel haha.

Thinking about it, from what I've experienced and heard, it seems to be one of the most variable drugs with regards to the effects it has on one person to the next, or even on the same person one dose to the next.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Will Pregabalin ( Lyrica ) potenciate the opium ? Also what about mirtazapine I have a few of them left as well. Any one have any experience with these ?


----------



## lurching

I wouldn't take mirtazapine as a booster myself, would only make me groggy and excessively sleepy (and give me raging munchies, which I like to avoid cos of the codeine-induced Cement Gut). Try a common anti-histamine, like promethazine, if you want a more pleasurable type of drowsiness.
Pregabalin on the other hand, is great for boosting minor opiates/opioids IME. Not everyone gets much out of pregabalin but if you do, and especially if your tolerance is reasonably low, it'll greatly boost anxiolytic and mood improving fx of codeine.


----------



## masaz

I've always wanted to try promethazine with codeine but I swear I've heard it shortens the overall length of the high? Can't remember where I heard this mind. The one time I've had promethazine on its own was for allergies and it had me sparko for the rest of the day.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I have nytol and piriton.


----------



## masaz

Nytol will potentiate, just one tab I'd say to start, assuming it's one of the two a night 25mg ones. Will also subdue the itchies a bit should they occur. Not sure on Piriton though

edit: When I say to start, I mean I'm assuming this is the first time you've done codeine and to just take one for the session, not 'take one then maybe pop another' just to clarify'


----------



## Mental Kenny

curious_24 said:


> I've never had any histamine type reaction to codeine, all the way up to 400mg.  Unfortunately, the euphoria comes on within 15 mins of dosing and is all but gone within an hour.



That's one of the reasons I really don't get codeine. I know I'm in the wrong thread for this, but really I never got much from it even at very big doses. 

If there was OTC pure codeine then I could understand the point of it, but going through CWEs just to get codeine out seems like a huge effort with no worthy gain. At my local warehouse they sell kilo bags of poppy seeds for like 8 euros, the effort to make a PST(poppy seed tea) is less energy intensive than a CWE, without any of the risks, like having some paracetamol still in the milky solutions. The effects for me are also vastly superior, it's a more wholesome experience, warmer and fuller and definately more euphoric, also much longer lasting.

When I was living in the UK, before I discovered Kratom, I used to go to Sainsburys and come out with bags and bags of poppy seeds, used to tell the lady at the cashier that I was an apprentice baker:D

Honestly I think codeine users should at least consider the PST option. I'm usually extremely paranoid when doing CWEs, using multiple coffee filters, but still the idea of consuming even small amounts of liver killer just to get that worthless codeine buzz sort of troubles me.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

They are the 50mg nytols.


----------



## masaz

You take them much?

Kenny, half of the draw for me is the whole extraction, the same way cutting up lines was when I did speed and how I enjoy rolling joints. Mind I have OCD so maybe I'm just weird. I'd like to have a go at Kratom, been considering it, but heard it can be bad liver-wise?


----------



## wcote

Take half a 50mg nytol Take this slow.  Find your feet so if you choose to do it again you can adjust you dose.  We all know what happens when people first drink!!! So keep safe.

Do it on an empty stomach.  Take the Nytol 30 mins before.  You got Valium?  If so not sure about that on top to be honest.

You will have codeine plus two potentors with nytol and prelagab.

BTW did you mention opium?


----------



## Mental Kenny

snolly said:


> You take them much?
> 
> Kenny, half of the draw for me is the whole extraction, the same way cutting up lines was when I did speed and how I enjoy rolling joints. Mind I have OCD so maybe I'm just weird. I'd like to have a go at Kratom, been considering it, but heard it can be bad liver-wise?



Never heard of kratom being bad for the liver, read that in countries were it's traditionally consumed, long-term users tend to have darkened chins and lose weight, however as it's mostly farm labourers using it, this could be caused by a variety of other reasons.

I've been taking it pretty much daily from around 2008, with a few interruptions due to working in places where I couldn't get deliveries, but still I've done it daily for years with no ill effects, with the exception of WDs, obviously. I'm sure that even if it were bad for the liver it would still be less than consuming whatever is left after CWEs on a regular basis.

Also kratom seems to have gained huge popularity in the US like ten years ago, if it was really bad for the liver there would have been reports already.

I find it beneficial, it seems the plant itself is rich in anti-oxidants and the fact you're ingesting a lot of fiber helps out a lot with the usual opiate constipation, I find it a much superior alternative to codeine, it has also marked anti-depressive properties.

For me even poppy seed tea would be a better option to CWE codeine, unless you live in a place where it's OTC, I really see no point.

To each its own though


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

wcote said:


> Take half a 50mg nytol Take this slow.  Find your feet so if you choose to do it again you can adjust you dose.  We all know what happens when people first drink!!! So keep safe.
> 
> Do it on an empty stomach.  Take the Nytol 30 mins before.  You got Valium?  If so not sure about that on top to be honest.
> 
> You will have codeine plus two potentors with nytol and prelagab.
> 
> BTW did you mention opium?



I have, codeine, nytol, Diazapam, mirtazapine and lyrica. Gunna just take the nytol and codeine.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Thanks dude, I will look into it.


----------



## wcote

Sounds like a plan.

Enjoy.


----------



## curious_24

Hmm, poppy seed tea may be worth a try.  I was always told that supermarket branded seeds are most likely washed to remove alkaloids.  There are very few Asian shops around these parts, it's a very white area unfortunately (I like mixing with othe cultures). 

Oh and regarding the CWE problem, sugar free codeine linctus FTW!


----------



## eLW

I need to try CWE codeine, but im scared as fuck. I never did any opiates/opioids ever.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Done 150mg codeine and 50mg nytol. Didn't feel a lot, very tired now though.


----------



## wcote

Go up to 280-300mg.

You will find your level,


----------



## masaz

snolly said:


> Cheers for the info on kratom and poppy tea, must have been thinking of summat else wrt liver damage. Will give both a go I reckon



It was Kava I was thinking of. Yay memory.


----------



## knock

Poppy discussion over here please: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/626448-poppy-pods


----------



## wcote

Indeed.  Soz!

With regards to codeine linctus, I swear one of them has a nasty ingredient Chloroform.  Now I'm not sure the odd swig won't do harm., but repeated moderate use over year or more doesn't sound good.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Gunna buff dose up to 300 and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## masaz

Should do. Let us know how it goes. I'm not touching the stuff for a while cuz tolerance, yay. Anyone any info on how long it takes it to get back to baseline or is it entirely dependent on the person and circumstances? Wish I'd not been rinsing it out of boredom now because I could actually do with it as a painkiller


----------



## Shambles

I'm sure it varies from person to person somewhat, Snolls... but for me it generally works out that if I have only a week between scripts my tolerance drops but not to baseline, if I have two weeks then it's back at baseline.


----------



## masaz

Ah cool, thanks, will give it at least two weeks then :D Think it's been one already, or will have been on Monday.


----------



## wcote

My girlfriend took 50mg of codeine and felt a 'buzz' I'm very jealous!


----------



## wcote

Advice.

My local *snip* sells kaolin and Morphine, I believe it has 20mg morphine, will this be enough seeming as I take 150mg codeine for pain every day?

Also does the morphine rise to the top very quickly?


----------



## Shambles

Possibly "enough" but people react differently to levels pain relief. Personally I need triple digit mg doses of oral morphine to get much relief. Oral bioavailability of morphine is atrocious. Worth a go though. You can always use it to supplement the codeine. Takes quite a while to seperate if you shake it up too much.


----------



## Pagey

wcote said:


> My girlfriend took 50mg of codeine and felt a 'buzz' I'm very jealous!



Haha seriously?! Even my first time I had to take like 200mg to feel good. Lucky tolerance.


----------



## wcote

Yeah I thought maybe I could plug the morphine?  Get 5 or 10ml syringe, but I think I would need a couple of bottles.  I will buy it next week from couple of shops.

Yeah we got drunk last Nite, she had work at 2pm so gave her 2 paramol and 2 ibuprofen and codeine, I was in the bath and she said 'oh I can feel that!'. One time she had two 24 packs of paramol, and I had thought it be a good dose as she had done two packs of co-co before and been alright.  She took the 2 packs of paramol and was FUCKED!  She was nodding her tits off, I'm talking full on gouch for over an hour!  Lucky girl.


----------



## masaz

Pagey said:


> Haha seriously?! Even my first time I had to take like 200mg to feel good. Lucky tolerance.



Haha aye it happens, said before that my housemate takes around 90mg for her electrolysis appointments and will be buzzing her tits off. Apparently one night she was walking back to ours and thought she saw her boyfriend ahead of her so she ran up and jumped him from behind.

Obviously, and hilariously, it was not him.

edit: does plugging opiates/oids work? I've been after doing it because I hate the occasional nausea and I like shoving things up my arse.


----------



## Pagey

Oh well that's just not fair, some of us are just doomed to spend that much more on drugs then 

I've never plugged anything but I've heard plugging H is supposed to be the next best thing after IV'ing. So I s'ppose it works, must depend on the opiate/oid though.


----------



## wcote

Yes it works extremely well, especially well for morphine and heroin! morphine oral is 30% plugging its about above 90%.  And for heroin smoking is 40-45% but again above 90% and you get a good hit.  

I recently plugged heroin for first time, twas good!  But like IV you would need to be careful as you could OD.  Plus I have gotten into smoking it, the ritual of it all, sounds silly but I do.  Can't see myself plugging often TBH.

For codeine I'm not sure if its better as it'd ages since I had just codeine tablets.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

How safe is the CWE method ? I'm using coffee filters and filtering twice and don't see any residue left. 20 paracetamol tablets are a large amount to have lol.


----------



## knock

Opiumoftheworld said:


> How safe is the CWE method ? I'm using coffee filters and filtering twice and don't see any residue left. 20 paracetamol tablets are a large amount to have lol.





We had an excellent thread...

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/541495-Newcomers-Cold-Water-Extraction-Method-Do-s-amp-Don-ts


----------



## Pagey

^I've never had any trouble with it at all. I do it almost every day and the only time I've had stomach issues (I get it with ibuprofen, mind) is when I couldn't be bothered to do one so clearly it works. It's strange you don't see any residue left though...can you maybe describe exactly how you do it?


----------



## wcote

If you do CWE right its very safe.  And its easy to tell if you have done it right, as the liquid should be pretty clear.  Once its done, let it stand for 5 mins just to see if any white stuff settles at the bottom.

If you do Paramol which has DHC its a bit trickier as the coating on the tablet ,makes the water a bit cloudy.  But this is where letting it stand is important, cus you can tell if the filtering has been effective.

DHC has less of a 'rush' but gets you more 'stoned' in my opinion.  Hence I mix the two.

CWE is cheap and effective, and you should always do it.  On top always have a anti histamine, you can get dirt cheap 99p pack of seven from boots.  If you go over your limit fucking hell it can be brutal, but that more the 500+ when it can be savage!


----------



## Pagey

Dyou get a rush from codeine? Huh : o

But yes DHC will def get you more stoned. And less itchiness.


----------



## wcote

Well not any more!  My tolerance is too high.  But yes I used to get a rush with codeine for sure, have a fag 20 mins after taking it boom, rushing for a while, then the chill out.

I can't be alone in getting a rush?

Pagey your missing out!

Edit I'll still get relaxed off codeine if I had a least a week not chipping, but much milder, it just relaxes me now.


----------



## Pagey

This isn't fair. I seem to have some natural opiate tolerance or something. As I said the first time I did codeine I had to take 200-250mg, I did nod out pretty heavily but no rush. And it took me like 3 hours to actually feel it. I only get a rush from heroin.

I'm annoyed


----------



## wcote

What? Really?!? Guessing you potentated, and what not.  

Well aren't like 10% of people poor converters of codeine, they lack an enzyme.  I think!


----------



## Pagey

Yeah, benzos and anti-histamines. Not that I'm recommending benzos, to anyone who reads this. It's a dangerous and stupid combo.

Well actually I mostly just moved on to stronger opiates haha.

Maybe that's it...but I actually thought it was normal to have to take as much as I do


----------



## wcote

Well 200-300 seems pretty normally, I normally did two packs in the 'early days'. Which is what 500mg.  One pack was not enough.

But to those reading, I progressed to that the first few times, half a back, 1, 1and half.  Just to be safe.


----------



## Pagey

Oh to still have that kind of tolerance!

I also miss living in France where I could get pure codeine OTC for a couple €.


----------



## wcote

I know tell me about it.

AH those were the days so innocent, I fucking loved codeine.  I hope to decrease my chipping more and more.  So maybe sometime soon it will be enough to do two packs of co-co and pack of paramol!  That be sweet!


----------



## Pagey

Hahah I know. Good luck with that!
There's a girl I know here who's probably the biggest 'druggie' of the bunch I hang out with, myself excluded but none of them know about my drug use. She's clearly not very big on the downers though, she just brags abotu the fact that she's done ket and coke and stuff...anyway a few months ago we were all just hanging out and she starts talking about getting completely fucked up on codeine, about how it was the most intense thing she'd ever experienced and stuff, they were all looking up at her with awe and gaping mouths. I was just sitting there trying not to laugh and thinking about the smack stashed in my room lol.
Not to be patronising, but ti was funny. I was jealous of her really.


----------



## wcote

Lucky girl.  

I was chatting folks at uni, somehow we got on to opiates and the two I was chatting two did codeine, was funny the bloke if you have any spare me a few.  I said to them Google CWE.... Next week bloke came back said he did it, haha he is late 30's like it after couple glasses of wine.

Made me laugh!


----------



## monstanoodle

Oohhhhh for the days when I could take 4 Nurofen+ and have all my Anxieties and Depression disappear....
I can kinda see where she's coming from, because there isn't really anything like an Opiate cherry being popped ay? 8) Hehe.
But I would be chuckling on the inside too *Pagey* 
I'm just glad nobody went:
_"Codeine was nice for you ayyyy? Hmmmm.... Fancy trying [insert downward spiral here] for some *proper *intensity?"_
... Cuz fuck! It sounds like it would be so easy for her to end up using really badly 8(


----------



## wcote

4 Nurofen+ you were like my OH!  50mg indeed those were the days indeed!


----------



## Pagey

wcote said:


> Lucky girl.
> 
> I was chatting folks at uni, somehow we got on to opiates and the two I was chatting two did codeine, was funny the bloke if you have any spare me a few.  I said to them Google CWE.... Next week bloke came back said he did it, haha he is late 30's like it after couple glasses of wine.
> 
> Made me laugh!



Hah :D



monstanoodle said:


> Oohhhhh for the days when I could take 4 Nurofen+ and have all my Anxieties and Depression disappear....
> I can kinda see where she's coming from, because there isn't really anything like an Opiate cherry being popped ay? 8) Hehe.
> But I would be chuckling on the inside too *Pagey*
> I'm just glad nobody went:
> _"Codeine was nice for you ayyyy? Hmmmm.... Fancy trying [insert downward spiral here] for some *proper *intensity?"_
> ... Cuz fuck! It sounds like it would be so easy for her to end up using really badly 8(



The good ole days...but yeah it's true, the first time I took codeine was definitely one of my best opi experiences ever, I've never nodded out quite that blissfully since! Still though, it sounds funny when afterwards they're all there making plans to have the 'most intense drug session ever', I felt a bit out of place 

And yeah definitely - luckily for her that group of people is very much the opposite of interested in drugs. Most of them haven't even smoked pot which is a funny concept at university 8( (what am I doing with them?!)


----------



## monstanoodle

It wasn't exactly like I'd just witnessed Jeebus or anything hehehe 
But it was noticeable and had a big effect on my Anxiety and Depression - I went from not wanting to see anyone and just shack up in my room feeling shite about everything to going and hanging out with my mates and being really open and just relaxed 

But yea man - The days when I could feel "vuuurrrry noice %)" from 120mg was miraculous!... Oh how I miss them 
I now end up grinding 300mg along with 10-12mg Diaz and 20-40mg Temaz *** (all scripts) one day of the week, just so I end up feeling completely relaxed (which is bloody rare!) and going a day on a scrimpy dose of all med concerned near the end of the week.
Just that one day can make me feel creative if I'm feeling that way or just happy to lie down and watch a documentary or something - Just chilll out 

** Don't be silly! Be safe, seen? Know thy limits!*


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

DHC ? Is that like Nytol ?


----------



## Pagey

^Erm no. Dihydrocodeine

Yup I know exactly what you mean. Oh the miracle of opiates 

It's good if you manage to keep it to one day a week though, no reason not to keep treating yourself to it if it's under control! Unfortunately I don't get anything from codeine anymore unless I use at least 600mg 8( which is one reason why this recent DHC script is absolutely wonderful


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Sorry, lol. Can you mix paracetamol codeine and ibroprofen codeine when doing a CWE. Or better to do both separate.


----------



## Pagey

Haha no worries. It's basically about twice as strong as codeine without so much itching and nausea.


----------



## wcote

Yes I don't see why not, but hey if you keep them desperate there is no harm in doing so!

Yeah DHC you get it from CWEin' Paramol, which costs 6 quid for 32.  But I'd say its worth it!  Some people prefer codeine, some DHC.  I liked to mix them!  As I said its more a 'stoned' high (nothing like weed BTW)

Not nearly as much itching.  I could do 3 packs now, and I feel it unlike codeine. But that's 18 quid.  I like DHC, v nice!


----------



## Pagey

You can get DHC over the counter?! I had no idea. Now my prescription doesn't feel so special anymore  but at least I get it for free.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Can you get that otc in the UK ? Yeh just seen it on boots web site. What dosage ? Same as co codamol ?


----------



## Pagey

^If you're asking how much DHC to take, make it about half the amount of codeine you'd normally take  (and don't forget to do a CWE of course)


----------



## wcote

Pagey you didn't know!  What dose you get with your script?

Yeah OTC its called Paramol, its the only one.  I would say start with a whole pack.  There is 7.8mg per pill.  I really enjoy DHC, its lush!  It lasts longer than codeine, ive done 3 packs and it lasted 8 hours!  its nice and mellow.

You know my view, take it slow!  No rush.  

I'd second keeping it to once week, always great the next day after a booze or drug binge.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I haven't done anything for over a week. Gunna try this now though. Lol


----------



## Pagey

wcote said:


> Pagey you didn't know!  What dose you get with your script?
> 
> Yeah OTC its called Paramol, its the only one.  I would say start with a whole pack.  There is 7.8mg per pill.  I really enjoy DHC, its lush!  It lasts longer than codeine, ive done 3 packs and it lasted 8 hours!  its nice and mellow.
> 
> You know my view, take it slow!  No rush.
> 
> I'd second keeping it to once week, always great the next day after a booze or drug binge.



I get co-dydramol which is 10/500 - but I get them 100 at a time and for free  thing is because of that I've been taking them every day. Which is much better than how I was taking H every day a few weeks ago but still, not sure it's so good that these are so available to me now...
But the plan is to get a stronger prescription. Hopefully one that I can't get OTC this time 

Let us know how you like it Opiumoftheworld.


----------



## wcote

The 10 / 500, better than nothing!  See if you can get stronger!  Im hoping to get 120 slow release twice a day from my DR for my back.  Get 150mg codeine a day from OTC I do, tell you what it really helps with heroin cravings, I have had none since I started this combo.  

Hope you get an improvement, why are you getting them?

Hope you enjoy it opium, make sure you get a 32 pack, not a 24 or 12!


----------



## Pagey

Good luck! And yes agreed on the heroin cravings, I've been using either codeine or DHC almost every day since I got off it and it makes a huge difference.

I get them for a neck injury, thing is they don't even provide any kind of adequate pain relief either (I used to get oxys and morphine for it but they won't script those to me anymore...). So I'm gonna ask the doctor if I can get something stronger. As I mentioned int he pain thread he's quite dumb and clueless so I might have a shot


----------



## wcote

Ah yes sorry forgot your postings in the pain thread , sorry!

Yes here's to hoping you get something a bit stronger, its really not on giving 10/500!  Sure he will up it, he is prescribeding opiates painkiller so that's a good sign, I'd think!

Yup surprised even a low dose of codeine helps with cravings, its really nice not to have to think about using and all the 'internal conflict' can do it without, but this is nice to be so free of craving.


----------



## wcote

My OH got me 2 packs paramol and 1 co-co earlier!  She just remembered!  

YAY, 4 gabapetin, and a sominex have just been munched.

Well let's see after what's happens after 3+weeks with no gear.

She knows me so well!


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Meh, my GP is really switched on he only prescribes the bare minimum.


----------



## Pagey

wcote said:


> Ah yes sorry forgot your postings in the pain thread , sorry!
> 
> Yes here's to hoping you get something a bit stronger, its really not on giving 10/500!  Sure he will up it, he is prescribeding opiates painkiller so that's a good sign, I'd think!
> 
> Yup surprised even a low dose of codeine helps with cravings, its really nice not to have to think about using and all the 'internal conflict' can do it without, but this is nice to be so free of craving.



Yeah especially since it was our first appointment, if I insist and tell him they're not helping hopefully I can get out of the 'weak' opiates zone 
Anyway enjoy your codeine and gabapentin!


----------



## masaz

Fuck another week's break, I hurt like hell and I can't tolerate being ill, off to get some DHC and bang it up me arse.

I bet this doesn't go horribly, messily wrong considering I can barely tie my own shoelaces half the time.


----------



## wcote

@snolly so DHC up the bum better than oral?

Got a nice old chill out last night, my tolerance has come right down!

Not like it used to be but still, not bad.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I don't fancy anything up the bum unless it envolves the missus :-/. But on a serious note does it really make Much of a difference.


----------



## wcote

As I've said before, deffo makes morphine better.  (Also heroin compared to smoking)

but codeine and DHC I haven't got the answer from others on here yet, someone say their view! :D


----------



## Pagey

Pretty sure the oral BA of codeine is very high, _much_ higher than that of morphine anyway. I think SC (subcutaneous, ie under the skin - NOT intravenous) is the highest but oral comes next. As far as I know. Don't quote me on that.


----------



## wcote

Yeah I've podged morphine and gear.  But it always seemed bit pointless with codeine has to be converted by the liver.  And DHC as well I think.


----------



## monstanoodle

*Don't* inject Codeine in any manner!
You'll end up with a massive, and potentially very *very* nasty Histamine release (and no, it wouldn't help if you took an Antihistamine at all).
As for plugging it, it needs a couple of your Liver's enzymes to actually have an effect: Here's comes a boring but interesting to me part:

~10% of Codeine is converted to Morphine - for those who have a fully functioning CYP2D6 enzyme production going on (this is phase 1 of metabolism).
And CYP3A4 converts some of the Codeine to Norcodeine, *then* UGT2B7 converts Codeine, Morphine and Norcodeine into Codeine-3-Glucuronide [C3G, Codeine-6-glucuronide [C6G], Morphine-3-Glucuronide [M3G] and Morphine-6-Glucuronide [M6G] (Phase 2).
There's dispute as to how much analgesic (and other) effects each of these metabolites have on the body but me, and I think remember Shambles, chatting about C6G's effects being drastically understated, because the Morphine content that's produced has not much effect considering the effect that Codeine has as a whole.

When it comes to DHC, I would say the same when it comes to injecting, but I know less about that aside that it goes through the same metabolic stages but is more powerful when it comes to it's analgesic properties. Plus some find it more euphoric and lush and what and not 

Oh, and if you wish for your prescription to be upped, then I'd suggest saying that _"It does have an effect on the pain, but it's very small... Could the dose be upped?"_ instead of saying _"It's not working"_ because then they'll likely stick you with some more NSAID's and stuff, which (from experience) can give yer stomach some painful grief 8(


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Nice codeine dosage? The one I've just taken. I think I need it to read EADD.


----------



## masaz

wcote said:


> @snolly so DHC up the bum better than oral?
> 
> Got a nice old chill out last night, my tolerance has come right down!
> 
> Not like it used to be but still, not bad.



Afraid I'm gonna have to wait a while to give you the answer to that, I didn't factor in nowhere being fucking open when I stated my intentions haha  Might have some spare cash tomorrow with which to experiment tho, hopefully :D 

From what I've read the BA of codeine is very high, but DHC not so much, anecdotally it seems better up the chuff but a lot of that came from a forum of avid SWIMmers so. There were a few sources linked that backed it up (haha) but I'm buggered if I can find em again


----------



## monstanoodle

StoneHappyMonday said:


> I think I need it to read EADD.


Had a proper LOL there man 
Hope you're alright mate


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

monstanoodle said:


> Had a proper LOL there man
> Hope you're alright mate



I am more than glad to be of service to you Mr M. I think this forum needs more LOLs.

So I'll go on about me cancer shall I? Hahahahahaha. Waiting for a bone scan tomorrow to see if its spread. It won't have. I think I'm supposed to be crapping myself but others around me seem to be doing this on my behalf.

So that's, erm, cool. I'm fine Monsta, really fine. And I sincerely hope you are too.

And the rest of you cunts on here.


----------



## monstanoodle

Well I won't crap myself out of respect mate  I just want to wish you well and good luck and all that soppy shite 
PM me and let us know how it goes ay?


----------



## Ben So Furry

Best wishes SHM.



I've just had a cwe from a pack of 8/500's and a few 30/500 co-codamols and I'm feeling pretty good. My tolerance is at a level where a pack of the 8/500's do pretty much bugger all. It was 3 of the 30's added to a packet of 8's so that dosage at the moment is working well for me.


----------



## curious_24

It's 300mg for me, three times a day.  Every day.


----------



## wcote

Well at least your doing a CWE !

A lot of folks munch that amount without removing the paracetamol or ibuprofen


----------



## Pagey

^ Which I can now assure you all, after a 3-day stay at the hospital for ibuprofen poisoning and the sickest I've ever been in my life, is really not a very smart idea. Would probably be dead if it had been paracetamol 
I'm never skipping out on a CWE ever again.


----------



## wcote

I think CWE is one of the best HR 'lessons' from Bluelight. 

You read about people munching 60+ tablets a DAY!  And it is very depressing the poor fuckers. 

Yeah if you know about CWE there really is no excuse, it is so simple and makes so much sense.


----------



## curious_24

I don't ever CWE.  I just drink the sugar free linctus.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Gunna grab some Hydrocodeine ( Panamol ) give it a bash tomorrow night.. Gunna try 200mg. Sound a good starting dose ? Also will it CWE cloudier ?


----------



## wcote

dihydrocodeine, yeah well in a pack of paramol you get 250mg, so go for then 225mg. Depends if your having any other downers?  If your really worried go for 200mg, but you got fuck all of 150mg codeine.  So I'd say go 225mg or even 250m.



Yeah it will be a bit cloudier, but the way to check how much paracetamol is in there is to extract into a glass.  Then once extracted, let the it all settle, then look to the side and under the glass to see if there is much stuff at the bottom.  It will be cloudy, but if you do it right you should have no 'sediment' at the bottom.

Also make sure you crush these pills up!


----------



## Pagey

Depends opium, what's your usual codeine dose? 200mg of DHC is equivalent to rougly 400mg of codeine which will have you puking the whole time if you don't have much of a tolerance. 
As in I've absolutely never felt anything off 150mg codeine but if I'd taken 200mg DHC during my early opiate days it would _not_ have been a nice experience. There's a lot of room in between.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I didn't feel much on 150mg codeine so shall i try 150 if this ? If I filter through the coffee filters 2-3 times it should be fine ?

Off topic but can you still get a buzz off of Sudafed tablets, if so which ones ?


----------



## Pagey

I dunno. If I were you I'd take 150mg because it won't be pleasant if you end up with too much. Your call, but you can always take more if you're not feeling it much...as opposed to kneeling in front of the toilet for 4 hours if you overdo it.
wcote 200mg DHC is definitely equivalent to much more than 250-275mg codeine. I take one of those almsot every single day and I can assure you I only need a bit more than half the DHC dosage to get the same effects.

opium I only filter once and it's fine but just go by how much paracetamol is caught in the filter.


----------



## wcote

OK, I would disagree with you page about 200mg DHC being roughly 400mg of codeine.  I'd put it more to 300mg, DHC is not double the strength.

However.  If you want to play it safe, which is a good idea, take 150mg.

200mg could be fine....... But I never puked in my early days. But it sounds really shit.  So 150.

 So do 150mg, CWE the whole box, and you can top up, unlike codeine.  So if 150mg ain't enough, you can drink then rest of the 'DHC' water.


I deleted post. Sorry.  More important to play it safe, than disagree on strengths.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Cool, thanks will try 150mg.


----------



## Pagey

wcote said:


> OK, I would disagree with you page about 200mg DHC being roughly 400mg of codeine.  I'd put it more to 300mg, DHC is not double the strength.
> 
> However.  If you want to play it safe, which is a good idea, take 150mg.
> 
> 200mg could be fine....... But I never puked in my early days. But it sounds really shit.  So 150.
> 
> So do 150mg, CWE the whole box, and you can top up, unlike codeine.  So if 150mg ain't enough, you can drink then rest of the 'DHC' water.
> 
> 
> I deleted post. Sorry.  More important to play it safe, than disagree on strengths.



Yeah you're right, 400 might be a bit much. Maybe more like...350... 

Anyway yeah better safe than sorry. I'd be very surprised if you didn't feel good with 150 though.


----------



## Shambles

Equivalence between codeine and DHC is highly debatable. Some rate DHC as twice as potent as codeine whilst others put them about equal. For me DHC is noticably stronger than the same dose of codeine but not even close to being double.


----------



## Pagey

Oh good, _another_ opinion! 8( 

WB Shambles, hadn't seen you around in a while.


----------



## wcote

Well some opinions carry more weight than others!


----------



## Pagey

Right...for instance, ladies first as they say 8)


----------



## breakcorefiend

I would take 600/700mg of codeine for a high yet itchy high, I would take round 450/500mg of dhc for a comparable yet different buzz.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

^

Doses possibly high for a beginner, proportions correct.


----------



## breakcorefiend

ahh ye, i forgot the beginner bit..

well that's what get's me off anyway bottle n a bit of linctus or a strip n a half of dhc 30mg's


----------



## wcote

I could be a lady!  

Crickey 600mg of codeine for a novice.... That could end badly!  

Imagine if no antihistamine was taken! 8(

DHC for me lasts MUCH longer, if be high for 8+ hours of high doses of 800mg


----------



## curious_24

It's been said before but low-end opiates affect people very differently.  Even now after 6+ years of three times daily abuse, drinking a while bottle of linctus in one go would make me extremely ill.  I can still get very mild recreational effects from 75mg if it's the first dose of the day!


----------



## lurching

Same here, I'm very sensitive to codeine, even though I had a large habit using morphine and (later) buprenorphine daily for long periods.

60-100mg of regular codeine phosphate is enough to make my face red 'n itchy and my pupils constricted. 40mg is the threshold dose for me actually. 

And to think that only a few years ago I reckoned that my opi-tolerance would never go down anymore.

Somehow it's possible to get pure codeine tabs (10mg) OTC here, only in a few select pharmacies though. Not cheap, at 4 euro for 100mg (but still cheaper than the codeine in linctus/syrup). 
Only when I'm at the pharmacy I'll bother with buying codeine; usually I prefer kratom. Codeine frustrates me with the unreal constipation and the ultra-short duration of effects.


----------



## curious_24

Yeah, I hate the fact that the euphoria lasts about half an hour.  Perhaps 45 minutes on a good day


----------



## knock

Fucking hell I didn't realise it was such a brief event. Kratom must be cheaper per hour, poppies too. And better! And, I suppose, worse in the long run


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I'm sticking to codeine.... Tried DXM last night, never again. Couldn't leave the toilet and I feel like a zombie this morning. Fuck that.


----------



## Pagey

^So what did you think of the DHC?


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Haven't tried it yet. Thought I would try that other Shit. Never again.


----------



## wcote

You tried DXM.  Ah yes that stuff really doesn't appeal to me!

How much did you have!?!

I thought you got mixed up, and were vomiting all night off 150mg of DHC, and were still fucked the next morning.  Well I hope when you try DHC you enjoy it.  Just remember you can redose after your first 150mg.  So with a 32 pack of paramol you will have 100mg to top up.

So 19 tablets is 152mg, then the other 13 is 100mg.  Do two CWE at the same time, one for 152mg and one for the other 100mg.  You don't want to a CWE to redose after your first dose.  For redose you could sip half to get 50mg, if you wanna be careful.

Sorry if that's confusing!


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I only managed to get 12 tablets at the local boots. Will that be enough just for a sample and how long will it last ?


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Hey chaos I have a question. I done a CWE last night and was gunna do the dose today but I have come down with a terrible cold. How long will the solution last in the bottle ?


----------



## monstanoodle

If it's been kept in a coolish and dark place, it should last a while. But as to exact numbers I've no idea: It's always been a crush, extract, drink, say "urwwg!" and then drink some juice affair with me.

12 x 8 = 96.. yes..? _**Checks calculator**_ Wheyyyy I got my math on %)

Erm, for someone with no tolerance it would be just feelable, so I would get some more and atleast get yer dose up to 150mg.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Thanks again. I'm just wandering weather to take it anyway. I feel like shit so maybe it will dull it. Lol


----------



## wcote

It will dull it for sure!  Make you feel better for a few hours.  Bit of respite.

I've been I'll today, had two packs of paramol + co-co.

Feeling pretty good right now.  My tolerance is lower now for sure.


----------



## wcote

Awful idea.  It has worn off.  Took 2 para and 2 ibuprofen co-co about 30mins ago and it ain't done much! I'm achy as fuck feel like bones are tingling.  Maybe I need more time.

Arghhhh


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

What's up? You got a stinking cold ?


----------



## wcote

No I'm not being OTT I think I might have flu or another virus.  My nose isn't blocked, or sore throat, which normal sign of cold.

Feel like freight train hit me, I'm little bit confused. etc etc.

I hope its a cold.  Feel like freight train hit me.  Lucky I got co-co to take normally.

Urgh.

Ordered 10 etiz just in case.  Should help?  Or bad idea, don't see why it be bad idea?


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Been off work for a week now, worst I have felt since tonsillitis days when I was in my early teens. Gotta be some sort of flu bug.


----------



## JakeyWoo

For me personally, around 450-500mg of codeine or 300-360 DHC does the trick! An empty stomach, in solution, a cigarette ten minutes after ingesting and then a joint maybe twenty minutes later again, just to set it off. Get comfy and listen to some classical music. Can't beat it for a quite night! 

I'm fortunate enough to have access to 30/500 co codamol as well as dihydrocodeine in 30, 60 & 120mg pills.

When I first started taking these, however, 90-120mg codeine and 60mg DHC was spot on.

One thing I don't hear many people comment on in these forums is feeling more active and focused. I used to take these at work (followed by a cigarette, never a joint!) and found if I was busy then my performance was noticeably enhanced. It was great, because as soon as it was break time and I had a seat, I felt warm and fuzzy and totally at rest. 

One piece of advice I'd give to someone new to codeine/dihydrocodeine is that the buzz can be very subtle, and rather than instantly increasing dosage to "feel more", learn to appreciate the high and how to optimise it, i.e. empty stomach vs. food after ingesting, crushing and adding to water for faster absorption vs. swallowing whole for a smoother, gentler but more sustained high etc.

Be safe and enjoy yourselves! ;D


----------



## lurching

JakeyWoo said:


> One thing I don't hear many people comment on in these forums is feeling more active and focused. I used to take these at work (followed by a cigarette, never a joint!) and found if I was busy then my performance was noticeably enhanced. It was great, because as soon as it was break time and I had a seat, I felt warm and fuzzy and totally at rest.
> 
> Be safe and enjoy yourselves! ;D





Using opiates to enhance performance at work, you say? Most interesting, I should try that.


----------



## Shambles

You probably shouldn''t really. Is way too effective. Until you get to the stage where it isn't. Obviously.

Side note: From a purely practical perspective, was the ability to work better that first got me hooked on opies. Everything is just so much easier. And more enjoyable. So you get paid more and (do more) stuff. Ideal work drug... unless summat unexpaected happens. Like being made redundant and homeless overnight. Then you see other uses for opies... the ones that tend to stay with you longer...


----------



## omt

Spend slightly more and get DHC instead. Much, much better.

Poppy pod tea is a lot better too.

Also I know this sounds like something off a hysterical anti-drugs ad but codeine seems to be first steps along the way to stronger, more addictive opiates imo. Might sounds like I'm being ridiculous but a lot of those who taken to codeine will have heroin (or worse) issues at some point later (I base this statement on anecdoatal evidence from a very small group, but put it this way, I know basically no one who tried codeine and never went on to experiment further in opiates.)


----------



## Shambles

My first experience with opies was with heroin. Chased off foil. But only the odd line or two off a junky mate of mine who relapsed.

That aside, it was codeine that first got me into habitual use of opies. Snorted 30mg codeine phosphate pills (supplied regularly and on demand by a friend of mine where I worked at the time). I bet most of y'all will be sniggering at that. But you would be wrong. With zero tolerance they'll knock you sideways in very stimulating/euphoric stylee. Imo, imo, etc, etc.

Rapidly moved from those to cough syrups (Gee's ) and then very suddenly switched to heroin due to being suddenly made homeless in the middle of winter as mentioned above. Was HR. Was bastard cold. Then from chasing to injecting within a month for cost:benefit ratios. From a bag per 2-3 days (of heavily opiated bliss - recall this was _sans_ tolerance with high quality gear) to a bag a day IV to a gramme+ a day IV within three months. Don't ever feel safe taking pissy lil opi doses, mini-fiends. You are but an arbitrary penstroke away from the gutter


----------



## omt

Agreed. I use opiates but I constantly have to monitor myself and they're so addictive you feel like halfway towards a smackhead at all times. That's my experience atm anyway.

The annoying thing is there are other drugs I know are imo better (mescaline, 2cb, infact most trips, mdma and amphetamine). I'm just less drawn to them cos they are less addictive.


----------



## Shambles

omt said:


> I'm just less drawn to them cos they are less addictive.



Clue to be found within the sentence :D:D


----------



## omt

Yes but do you see what I mean. I know that taking mescaline again will be 100X deeper and more memorable and even cheaper then getting brown. it's a better drug. but browns more addictive.

spoe cigarettes are the ultimate example - there is no high and the cost adds up but they're v addictive.


----------



## Shambles

I do see what you mean... but some drugs get you high and are also addictive.

*cought* ketamine *cough*

And some drugs are just shit but still get you addicted.

*cough* tobacco *sputter* *cough*

Opiates are a bitch of a family that just happen to form betwixt and between


----------



## Allein

Oddly I haven't found prescribed codeine or morphine significantly habit forming and I've been on and off them for 12 months, low doses but still.

Where as I have easily formed habits with Booze Benzos and various stimulants, largely psychological ( well maybe not the booze and Benzos) but quite problematic.

I have always avoided Heroin for various reasons but it doesn't hold much appeal TBH


----------



## omt

atm23 said:


> I have always avoided Heroin for various reasons but it doesn't hold much appeal TBH



Don't let your guard down cos I thought that too.

Disassociatives differ from other trippy drugs in that they are often habit forming. I've met people addicted to nitrous and I bet I could get addicted to PCP easily.


----------



## Shambles

atm23 said:


> Oddly I haven't found prescribed codeine or morphine significantly habit forming and I've been on and off them for 12 months, low doses but still.



My opinion on opi addiction is that it only comes about with a number of factors colliding at the right/wrong time. There are people who take insane doses of opies and can stop with nary a sniffle. Cos they're scripted for legit reasons and never crossed their mind to think about such things. Other folk can hammer the shit outta black market opies for years without developing a habit. In both cases all it takes is a change in circumstance and that selfsame person will be a full-on junky with all that monker entails.

Imo, ime, etc, etc.


----------



## Allein

omt said:


> Don't let your guard down cos I thought that too.
> 
> Disassociatives differ from other trippy drugs in that they are often habit forming. I've met people addicted to nitrous and I bet I could get addicted to PCP easily.



I've messed with MXE and K and didnt find either very habit forming, I took low dose MXE daily for a couple of weeks and had no problems stopping, I don't much care for K and it tends to make me puke.

I've been regularly stopping my morphine for a week at a time once a month just to be sure, I can see how I could get a habit but it's just not that attractive.

Amphetamines on the other hand.....


----------



## Shambles

In terms of the original question... 300mg or so is still my fave dosage after all these years. Tolerance doesn't always allow for it but is never as good when very much higher. Just nommed me morning CWE. Tad early but am unlikely to get any kip now unless I do. And quite possibly still won't. 300mg. Cos it's ftw. Maybe there is summat in that "ceiling dose" bizniz. Not what you'd expect from summat called "ceiling dose" but not a gazillion miles away. Seems to be a point where effects mostly just plateau and only creep up very gradually no matter how far you push it. Have pushed codeine doses to way beyond breaking point over the years. Was scripted 1.5l of linctus a day at one point, was injecting 1g shots at regular intervals at another (don't do that at home please, kiddies - really). Neither nor owt inbetween is as satisfying as 300mg or so _sans_ tolerance though. Imo, ime, etc, etc.


----------



## omt

atm23 your attitude reminds me a bit of myself 1-2 years ago. taking base almost constantly (commonly awake 3-5 days a week) and when I visited one of my dealers who sold brown I'd have literally 1 or 2 runs and not even be taking it in properly and not want any more. I never bought it. I then got psychosis and stopped caning base. Then gae heroin a proper go and found out actually (surprise, surprise) it is quite nice. Now I find it very addictive.


----------



## Pagey

Shambles said:


> Was scripted 1.5l of linctus a day at one point, was injecting 1g shots at regular intervals at another (don't do that at home please, kiddies - really). Neither nor owt inbetween is as satisfying as 300mg or so _sans_ tolerance though. Imo, ime, etc, etc.



You were injecting codeine? Thought that was supposed to kill you because of the histamine release?


----------



## lurching

lurching said:


> Using opiates to enhance performance at work, you say? Most interesting, I should try that.





Shambles said:


> You probably shouldn''t really. Is way too effective. Until you get to the stage where it isn't. Obviously.



No shit, Sherlock? :D


----------



## Pagey

atm23 said:


> Oddly I haven't found prescribed codeine or morphine significantly habit forming and I've been on and off them for 12 months, low doses but still.
> 
> Where as I have easily formed habits with Booze Benzos and various stimulants, largely psychological ( well maybe not the booze and Benzos) but quite problematic.
> 
> I have always avoided Heroin for various reasons but it doesn't hold much appeal TBH



Well it's just completely subjective after all, isn't it. I've always been able to do whatever kind of amphetamine I want whenever I want without any kind of problem, for instance. Opies are a different matter. Although I'm also sure if I hadn't been introduced to them while 1. in a very bad state of mind and 2. in legit physical pain, I wouldn't have gotten nearly as addicted.

And well if heroin doesn't appeal to you, please jut don't ever try despite what your curiosity might one day suggest 

Oh btw wcote, since we were talking about this the other day (I think it was you anyway?) - I don't know about codeine but having recently tried it, I can now confirm that plugged DHC is _much_ better than oral. You get a rush and everything. I'd speculate codeine's probably similar.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Hello again. Right I have 120mg of Hydrocodone that has been left in a bottle that I done a CWE on, it's been sat for a week and I haven't filtered it yet. Will it still be ok to filter and consume ??  Don't wanna waste it lol


----------



## Pagey

Wait, hydrocodone or dihydrocodeine? If it's hydrocodone do NOT take 120mg of it with no tolerance!!! I would take like 15mg as a starter dose.

If you mean DHC...not quite sure what your question is, you said you've done the CWE so what filtering are you talking about...?


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Sorry Panamol if that makes sense. Basically I put the tablets in a bottle of cold water ready to do a CWE but I fell I'll and it has been sat for a week, will it still be ok to take ?


----------



## eegie

Hi i am new hear and i am taking 120 mg codone everyday with two 350mg, hydrocodone 750 twice a day for over a year. Do think guys is it save for me take how long? I don't want have a memory promlem and i cann't quite so what i should do?


----------



## Pagey

Opiumoftheworld said:


> Sorry Panamol if that makes sense. Basically I put the tablets in a bottle of cold water ready to do a CWE but I fell I'll and it has been sat for a week, will it still be ok to take ?



Paramol? Yeah that's DHC, not hydrocodone...be careful mate, big difference. Hydrocodone is much stronger. Yeah it'll be fine if you just filter it now.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Cool so even though it's been left, no problem. Cool, thanks. I know it's stronger than co codamol.


----------



## trammies

Shambles said:


> I bet most of y'all will be sniggering at that. But you would be wrong. With zero tolerance they'll knock you sideways in very stimulating/euphoric stylee. Imo, imo, etc, etc.



I know exactly what you mean, matey.
When tolerance is rock bottom it can pack a punch. But the tolerance for it rises so fast that you end up doubling your dose over and over again and start beginning to enjoy the taste of the CWE water...
When my doctor stopped my Oxy prescription I started taking my Tramadol and Codeine more. It was just so odd not having the... "Control" feeling of an opiate, like nothing can put your mood down. Not even euphoria, just safety, or something.
Not that I struggled when I came off it, or felt bad. I came off everything pretty quickly. I stopped getting cravings for Oxy after maybe two weeks or so.

But yeah, in conclusion, Opiates are class for doing work. :D

I don't miss the gutblock. 8(


----------



## Pagey

^I've been at it for a pretty long while now and I've done countless CWEs but I don't think I'll ever get to a point where I don't wanna puke at the idea of drinking the CWE water. Fuck me it's disgusting 8(



Shambles said:


> My first experience with opies was with heroin. Chased off foil. But only the odd line or two off a junky mate of mine who relapsed.
> 
> That aside, it was codeine that first got me into habitual use of opies. Snorted 30mg codeine phosphate pills (supplied regularly and on demand by a friend of mine where I worked at the time). I bet most of y'all will be sniggering at that. But you would be wrong. With zero tolerance they'll knock you sideways in very stimulating/euphoric stylee. Imo, imo, etc, etc.
> 
> Rapidly moved from those to cough syrups (Gee's ) and then very suddenly switched to heroin due to being suddenly made homeless in the middle of winter as mentioned above. Was HR. Was bastard cold. Then from chasing to injecting within a month for cost:benefit ratios. From a bag per 2-3 days (of heavily opiated bliss - recall this was _sans_ tolerance with high quality gear) to a bag a day IV to a gramme+ a day IV within three months. Don't ever feel safe taking pissy lil opi doses, mini-fiends. You are but an arbitrary penstroke away from the gutter



Oh yeah. Aside maybe from my first time injecting heroin, my best opi experience ever was definitely my first time with codeine. Swallowed ~230mg of those pure pills you can get OTC in France and was nodding for hours. And I do mean super deep, euphoric, fuzzy, warm, incredible nod. And I also ended up injecting heroin so I'll echo you Shambles and remind everyone that even the weaker opiates don't come without risks, sadly.


----------



## trammies

It has a nice aftertaste though, I swear! 8(


----------



## Pagey

I wouldn't know, I usually just down it as quickly as possible, take a few huge gulps of water, and stick about 5 pieces of gum in my mouth, all the while holding my breath until I've chewed enough gum that I can't taste the CWE anymore. Not even kidding


----------



## trammies

Yeah, that's usually the best way. I never mixed the CWE with anything, because it just makes it taste like shit, and doesn't help. So I'd always drink something after, haha.


----------



## Pagey

Yeah, all those stories about mixing it with juices and stuff to make it taste better are complete lies. It tastes gross no matter what


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I think it tastes alright, bit bitter lol. ?


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Gunna give this a bash tonight. Only have 100mg of DHC though, should be enough ? I have to puts some pictures up tonight so don't wanna be to out of it. Lol 

Quick question, is there any other easily obtainable drugs with the same sort of chill out buzz as codeine ? I know you can get mushrooms easily but that's not my thing I don't think.


----------



## Pagey

^100mg of DHC isn't much. You'll definitely feel it but I doubt you'll be nodding out or anything. Should still be nice though.

Well DHC has a similar effect to codeine, it's pretty much the same but stronger...but when it comes to opiates those are the only two 'easily obtainable' ones.


----------



## masaz

trammies said:


> It has a nice aftertaste though, I swear! 8(



Haha, I swear I get a sweet aftertaste from it, though might just be some sort of defence system my mouth has decided on after a while of em. 

Usually just down it, only end up with a shot or two's worth of liquid. Hold yer breath, try not to let it come back up. I don't find it that unpleasant to be honest, not straight out taste-wise, but even thinking about doing it makes me gip


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

How long will it last pagey? I have Diazapam aa swell


----------



## Pagey

Mmh...well if I were you I'd plug it (recently discovered that, it's awesome, much better BA than oral), you'll feel the effects after about 15mn and it'll last maybe ~3-4 hours. You could pop a diazepam or two as well to potentiate it  (not more though, combining CNS depressants is dangerous etc etc)


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

100mg done nothing took 6mg diazy.


----------



## eegie

40mg codone doesn't work and i am increasing into 60mg do think is it safe? It is last for only an hour and i have to take another 40mg oxy and hydrocodone. I am mixing with soma and hydrocodone which one will safe with oxy? I am using more than a year how long can i use for pain and plessure? all total 1 day i am taking 140 mg and 2 hydro, 2 soma. Pls reply me


----------



## THCified

Pagey said:


> Mmh...well if I were you I'd plug it (recently discovered that, it's awesome, much better BA than oral),



Was it the liquid or crushed pills you were plugging @Pagey?


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Shall I try 200mg dihydrocodone tomorrow cause 125mg didn't seem to do anything :-/.


----------



## amnesiaseizure

Could you plug a 200ml bottle of codeine linctus? Minus the bottle of course. Maybe f i stayed lying flat on my stomach.. Mmmm ...


----------



## Pagey

^Fuck that would be quite the long and uncomfortable process haha



THCified said:


> Was it the liquid or crushed pills you were plugging @Pagey?



I was plugging the CWE juice 

I was with a friend and he took care of getting us the syringe but apparently it's as simple as walking into any pharmacy and asking for one to give your cat its meds. And voilà. No need to bother with a needle exchange.
But yeah. I'd definitely recommend plugging, it's really_ much_ better.


----------



## doorknob

Shambles said:


> Varies from person to person by quite a lot, Denver. Some people get a nice buzz from less than 100mg and others would go for several hundred mg. 120-150mg would maybe be a good place to start then adjust to suit next time.



Or others where it doesn't seem to cause any effects at and gives me huge insomnia! Oxy is the same, morphine is the same, DHC. Not tried heroin but I can imagine it being similar except with added vomit.  

Also, I passed a drug test the other day even though I'd eaten 20 tramadols over the past 4 days. That can't be right can it?



Opiumoftheworld said:


> Shall I try 200mg dihydrocodone tomorrow cause 125mg didn't seem to do anything :-/.



You sound like me, do you like other opiates? 

I ended up having 450mg in one night and I just felt like I had flu. Up until then it did precisely jack shit.


----------



## Pagey

doorknob said:


> Or others where it doesn't seem to cause any effects at and gives me huge insomnia! Oxy is the same, morphine is the same, DHC. Not tried heroin but I can imagine it being similar except with added vomit.



That's odd. I dunno if it's like this for everyone (though I suspect it is) but I always have trouble finding my sweet spot with opiates - like half the time it's either I don't feel anything at all, or I'm past the point of feeling good and I just start throwing up. Well it used to be like that anyway, I've got enough experience with them by now that I can dose accurately. But maybe that's what the problem's been with you ? As in you just haven't found your exact right dose yet? 
Insomnia's normal btw, people always expect opies to knock them out but they actually make it impossible to sleep properly. Heroin especially.

Although honestly in these kinds of situations I always just feel like saying you should be grateful you never fell in love with them


----------



## doorknob

Pagey said:


> Although honestly in these kinds of situations I always just feel like saying you should be grateful you never fell in love with them


Here here. I say this out loud when cutting a line of amphetamine to go with my morning brew.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I was quite odd because I took 6mg of Diazapam with it and that didn't seem to do anything either I'm also on 250mg Pregabalin twice a day as well. Wtf is going on lol.


----------



## Pagey

doorknob said:


> Here here. I say this out loud when cutting a line of amphetamine to go with my morning brew.



Hahahaha. To each their own I guess 



Opiumoftheworld said:


> I was quite odd because I took 6mg of Diazapam with it and that didn't seem to do anything either I'm also on 250mg Pregabalin twice a day as well. Wtf is going on lol.



High natural tolerance/not doing the CWE properly and losing a ton of DHC maybe?


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Well if you remember that solution was stood for a week.


----------



## monstanoodle

Opiumoftheworld said:


> Well if you remember that solution was stood for a week.


Seemingly you left it in a place where degradation took place 
Honestly, if yer gunna do a CWE, consume it straight away. You should have felt right nice along with the Diaz and Pregabalin for sure!


----------



## Shambles

Opiumoftheworld said:


> I was quite odd because I took 6mg of Diazapam with it and that didn't seem to do anything either I'm also on 250mg Pregabalin twice a day as well. Wtf is going on lol.



In all honesty I'm not entirely sure a newborn baby would feel 6mg of diazepam. Always best to be cautious with doses if mixing downers though. I'm somewhat tempted to say similar with the DHC. Although I'd expect to feel _something_ from 125mg I really wouldn't expect to feel very much. Is hard to say with the pregabalin involved though as most seem to find that potentiates opies. Some people just have naturally high tolerance to opies - and some just don't find them recreational at all. It's often said that opies can be a "learned high". As others have mentioned, it's really not one you want to be learning if you can avoid it. Plenty better drugs out there to play with that don't come with quite so vicious a sting in the tail.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I'm gunna try one more time. 150-200mg ?


----------



## Shambles

If you really didn't feel anything at all from 125mg then I'd go for 200mg. I still wouldn't be expecting bells and whistles though. But is hard to know with the pregabalin involved. I wouldn't bother with adding benzos cos - aside from safety reasons - you won't know if you're feeling effects of the benzos or the DHC anyway.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Are solpadeine max, the red tablets ok to use ? 12.8mg codeine..


----------



## monstanoodle

Opiumoftheworld said:


> Are solpadeine max, the red tablets ok to use ? 12.8mg codeine..


Aye they'd be fine, but they're fucking expensive!
Best off getting rowlands or mitchell's et. al. generic tablets for more bang for yer buck 
Go to a few pharmacies and pick up a pack of Co-Codamol for £1 or something! (NUMARK Co-Codamol - 32 tablets for £1.70. *BAM!*)


----------



## Chesh

Why doesn't everyone just buy codeine linctus? About 600mg of codeine per bottle iirc. And that's for about £2.99.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Done 250mg feel chilled so it worked this time. 

Lictus available in uk ?


----------



## Munroe

Yeah its available without prescription from high street pharmacies & online pharmacies (both legal and not so legal).
Also from popular shopping sites, which surprised me - naming no names.

As for a nice codeine dosage. Not had any in ages, can't imagine it'd hit the spot now & I reckon I'd be puffed up red histamine-y blob scratching my scalp til it bled for a few hours of "fun".


----------



## wcote

If you felt nothing at 125, you could go 250 in my view. 

Just don't add any downers.


----------



## eegie

Today morning  i took 80mg oxy 750 hydrocodone, 350 soma and got sleepy only evening i took 60 mg oxycodone 750 hydro and 350 soma and didn't feel anything what i should do? Go for 100mg oxy once? Is it safe for me pls reply me


----------



## Chesh

Opiumoftheworld said:


> Done 250mg feel chilled so it worked this time.
> 
> Lictus available in uk ?



Yeah google it and you'll probably find some online pharmacies.

20mls of it has 60mg, so for your dose you'd just need to do a few shots of it.


----------



## curious_24

eegie said:


> Today morning  i took 80mg oxy 750 hydrocodone, 350 soma and got sleepy only evening i took 60 mg oxycodone 750 hydro and 350 soma and didn't feel anything what i should do? Go for 100mg oxy once? Is it safe for me pls reply me



Maybe time to find a new DOC?


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Felt good on 250mg last night now to give it a rest for a while.


----------



## curious_24

250 - 330mg is the sweet spot for me, however it took many years of daily use before my tolerance increased to such a level.  My sweet spot when first dabbling was around 50mg.

With codeine, YM definitely will V


----------



## Shambles

eegie said:


> Today morning  i took 80mg oxy 750 hydrocodone, 350 soma and got sleepy only evening i took 60 mg oxycodone 750 hydro and 350 soma and didn't feel anything what i should do? Go for 100mg oxy once? Is it safe for me pls reply me



This thread is about codiene so you may not get many replies to questions about other opiates. Especially as the ones you are taking are not so common here in the UK. If you don't get the answers you need here you might be better off asking in Other Drugs as they deal with the kinda drugs and combinations you're using more often.

I know nothing about hydrocodone and Soma so can't really comment on those, but I do know that 140mg of oxy of the course of a day is quite a lot. Certainly enough to get even somebody with decent tolerance pretty spangled. Sounds to me like you either have a heavy tolerance and need to cut your doses back to more reasonable levels. Alternatively keep taking higher and higher doses for less and less effect. Such is life with drugs that produce tolerance. You'd be best off trying to cut down (quite a lot) if you want to actually feel anything from opiates anytime soon.

As for whether 100mg of oxy is "safe" or not, well it's less than you're taking over a day as it is so I'd imagine you'd be fine. But if a one-off dose of 80mg isn't doing much then 100mg won't make much difference. Also, you say that your morning dose made you "sleepy only" - you do realise that's what opiates do? Silly question I'm sure but maybe something got lost in translation.

All that aside, welcome to BL


----------



## monstanoodle

Chesh said:


> Why doesn't everyone just buy codeine linctus? About 600mg of codeine per bottle iirc. And that's for about £2.99.





Opiumoftheworld said:


> Lictus available in uk ?





Munroe said:


> Yeah its available without prescription from high street pharmacies & online pharmacies (both legal and not so legal).
> Also from popular shopping sites, which surprised me - naming no names.


It's a bit hit-and-miss when it comes to them selling you it:
The large chain pharmacies don't usually sell it OTC without a script - Even to an elderly woman who would offer them a werthers original lol 8) - They'll say that they can't and push you onto buying Pholcodine Linctus instead (which has no recreational value at all as far as everyone on BL and myself have experienced).

The more "family based" pharmacies, that aren't linked to Rowlands or Boots or supermarket chains, are more likely to sell you it.
I mean fuck - There's been a BBC program about how one could go down to such pharmacies and buy Benzos and Opiates (even Oramorph) with nowt but cash!
This will likely be ended by now as cops will have gotten involved and shut them down.

Then there's online and yes, they only need an address to send it to and cash (I'm not naming names though).


----------



## Shambles

Just ordered a bottle from an online pharmacy. Problem with those is the maximum order limit (one bottle only on the site I just used) which means you end up paying a fortune in postage. Still, I can live with a fiver for a single bottle on this occasion as I did leave myself a bit short on the tapering front this month. I do hope it arrives tomorrow


----------



## Chesh

Shambles said:


> Just ordered a bottle from an online pharmacy. Problem with those is the maximum order limit (one bottle only on the site I just used) which means you end up paying a fortune in postage. Still, I can live with a fiver for a single bottle on this occasion as I did leave myself a bit short on the tapering front this month. I do hope it arrives tomorrow



one i got it from was two bottles


----------



## mickeyfinn79

Had major toothache the other night took 8x30mg of codeine phosphate smoked a massive j the toothache went away and you could of kicked me square in the bollocks and I wouldn't of felt a thing (was monged out to fuck the next day though)..


----------



## Shambles

Chesh said:


> one i got it from was two bottles



Was but the first site I happened to find that I ordered from so am sure better options are available with a lil digging. In fact, it seems I've also found a place that'll sell two at a time. Barely had to raise me virtual shovel either


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Can people tell if your on codeine ?


----------



## knock

I imagine it pins your pupils like all the other opiates. I don't do straight codeine but is a major ingredient in poppy tea which I use fairly regularly, that leaves me pinned. Also it can make your voice a bit husky with all the muscular relaxation.

Have a look in the mirror  I think most non-druggies are not paying attention though.


----------



## Munroe

They'll be able to tell if it gives you a histamine release...


----------



## Shambles

Hmm... am thinking I prefer pills to linctus. Linctus seemed to hit a lot harder than pills do but very brief and seem to need a lot more than I normally would. Nearly finished the bottle when half should've been plenty at the moment. Nice to have the option though. Especially given the precarious nature of me script at the moment. Linctus is a bit shit for pain relief - more suited to recreational use really. Or coughs. Cheap enough to be worth acquiring all the same.


----------



## Pagey

Opiumoftheworld said:


> Can people tell if your on codeine ?



With no tolerance and if you take enough you'll get pinned pupils. If you start nodding out that's also fairly obvious although to someone who doesn't know opiates it'll just look like you're falling asleep. You'll also probably be itching like crazy.
Honestly even when I was on heroin almost constantly no one guessed what it was, and that was with the eyes, nodding out, itchiness, _and_ track marks all over my arms and wrists. Unless you hang out with people who know about opiates/have used them before it's very unlikely they'll know what's going on. I did get comments about seeming 'off' though so it's not as if they don't notice something's weird. Plus I have very light eyes so it would really stand out when they were pinned, but honestly, aside from us junkies no one pays attention to that


----------



## monstanoodle

Opiumoftheworld said:


> Can people tell if your on codeine ?



It's very unlikely unless they know about pupil constriction with relation to such substances.
Unless you have a drink and end up nodding out massively, or someone punches you in the arm and you don't react how other's would do, then it's very hard to spot really.

I guess it's all down to the crowd you're with.

Fuck's sake.... I wish Codeine had the same effect as it did on me years ago...  


Pagey said:


> With no tolerance and if you take enough you'll get pinned pupils. If you start nodding out that's also fairly obvious although to someone who doesn't know opiates it'll just look like you're falling asleep. You'll also probably be itching like crazy.
> Honestly even when I was on heroin almost constantly no one guessed what it was, and that was with the eyes, nodding out, itchiness, _and_ track marks all over my arms and wrists. *Unless you hang out with people who know about opiates/have used them before it's very unlikely they'll know what's going on.* I did get comments about seeming 'off' though so it's not as if they don't notice something's weird.


Exactly - It's more about the knowledge of the friends you have rather than the actions you display.
... Unless you OD and end up in A&E, but with Codeine then that's not really going to happen unless you have a severe Histamine reaction.


----------



## Allein

I'm back on the 30/500s and feel surprisingly woolly after a couple, it will never last


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I done 250mg solpadeine CWE last week and felt good. The weekend I done 200mg of dihydrocodone and felt nothing. Is that strange ?


----------



## Shambles

Not especially strange. Opies don't really smack you in the face (other than strong opies anyway - smack is called smack for a reason). They're pretty subtle for the most part. Can easily go unnoticed at relatively low doses unless you are familiar with the effects.

Also, everybody has a different level of natural tolerance. My natural tolerance happened to be very low. 60mg of codeine would give me a nice lil buzz when I first started using. Suffice to say it wouldn't now. If 250mg of codeine is your sweet spot at the moment then that's what it is.

Might also be worth bearing in mind that codeine tends to be more buzzy than DHC cos of all the histamine stuff. You don't get half as much of that with DHC so although it's a fair bit more potent it doesn't necessarily feel that way if you're expecting a codeinated effect.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

My try mixing the two ?


----------



## Shambles

You could. Although it does sound like it's mostly the histamine action you're thinking of as the "feeling good" part and you get that from codeine alone so there's really no need to add DHC on top of it. Some opiates are more heavy on the histamines than others and codeine is especially big on histamine, DHC much less so. Why take a stronger opiate if it doesn't produce the effects you are enjoying? Keep it cheap and simple, I say. Just get yourself some generic co-codamol pills (branded ones are insanley overpriced - don't see why anybody would buy them) and enjoy the itchiez


----------



## Pagey

Shambles said:


> Why take a stronger opiate if it doesn't produce the effects you are enjoying?



Exactly. There really isn't much point jumping the gun and using stronger opiates immediately when you can still get a buzz you like from codeine 
I mean I started using smack when I could probably still get high from like 250mg codeine but because of that my tolerance has sky-rocketed and those days are long-gone. And I have to say, getting high off codeine was considerably less of a hassle.

(although if Shambles is right and it's the histamine release you enjoy, please explain, because I don't understand how anyone could enjoy that 8( )


----------



## Shambles

I actually think it's quite common for people to equate an opiate buzz with histamine release as they're often tied together. Histamine feels more "druggy" in a way - gets you all warm and buzzy. Obviously _massive_ histamine releases can drive you nuts but I've always rather liked a bit of itch with me opies. I only take an antihistamine if I'm taking a hefty dose of codeine cos it really does feel less "druggy" without the itchiez.


----------



## Pagey

Aah okay, I see what you mean. When you said histamine release I was picturing the full-on itching war, which is really everything but pleasant


----------



## Shambles

When I was heavily abusing codeine in ways I really shouldn't have been (thankfully since enlightened as to the dangers via the medium of BL I used to love the histamine release. Even though I'd scratch myself to shreds with it. There are posts of mine dotted around and about various forums praising the joys of massive codeinated histamine releases. At the time I really couldn't seperate the histamine effects from the opioid effects. Still inextricably linked in my mind really. Although I can't be doing with heavyheavy histamine release any more.


----------



## Pagey

Haha really? Well I like having some itchiness just because of the druggy effect, as you said, but now I take doses that usually leave me wanting to tear my skin off so it's not so nice anymore


----------



## Shambles

Tear you skin off doses were very much my domain, Pagey. Was IVing 1g codeine hits several times daily. Horribly dangerous in hindsight but certainly gives a boy his histamine fix


----------



## Pagey

IV'ing codeine?! Yeah I thought the histamine release was supposed to kill you? Kay yeah you probably know far more about itchiness torture than I do then _*bows*_


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I don't get itchy :-/


----------



## Shambles

Up the dose a bit and you will :D

Pagey: Ya. Is a horrible idea but was doing it for years on and off before finding out it was a horrible idea on here. For those of us not brought up in the information age it's amazing how we survived given how insanely dangerous some of the stuff people with no reall access to HR info get up to


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

If its histamine release would that mean that nytol tablets would potenciate the codeine ?


----------



## Shambles

You couldn't pay me to take diphenhydramine recreationally but some people like to take such things to potentiate opiates. I prefer to just take more opiates. It's not like codeine costs anything.


----------



## Pagey

Shambles said:


> Up the dose a bit and you will :D
> 
> Pagey: Ya. Is a horrible idea but was doing it for years on and off before finding out it was a horrible idea on here. For those of us not brought up in the information age it's amazing how we survived given how insanely dangerous some of the stuff people with no reall access to HR info get up to



Yeah, seriously, I'm amazed you got away with it! Don't IV codeine + do CWEs are probably the two most helpful things I've learned on this website.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

If you do a large dose, say 400mg will it make a lot of difference then say 250mg. I guess everyone is different.


----------



## Shambles

It will certainly make a difference. Have an antihistamine on hand. Trust me on this


----------



## Obie

*NSFW*: 








Shambles said:


> It will certainly make a difference. Have an antihistamine on hand. Trust me on this



Hi, new here but have used these forums for information for quite a long time.

Just wanted to say that i have zero opiate tolerance and i took 500mg of Codeine phosphate hemihydrate in the form of 10x50mg Codien Knoll pills (switzerland) and i have no itchiness at all, some slight tickling feelings if anything. I am lying here in a cashmere sweater feeling like i am in a warm fuzzy cloud. I took 300mg to begin with and didn't feel much so just took the rest.

Is the hmihydrate something that takes the itchiness away? Or am i just naturally lucky?

Thanks for all the info guys. 

(P.s. i love reading all the combinations of drugs you guys take, i find it hilarious - it also makes me feel very normal haha)


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Piritol or piriton whatever it is called ?


----------



## Pagey

Obie, how long ago did you take the pills? The first time I took codeine I expected my mind to be blown within 5 minutes but it actually took about 3 hours before I reached peak effect 

Although quite frankly if you're suddenly hit by 500mg you're not gonna have a very nice night...


----------



## Obie

Pagey said:


> Obie, how long ago did you take the pills? The first time I took codeine I expected my mind to be blown within 5 minutes but it actually took about 3 hours before I reached peak effect
> 
> Although quite frankly if you're suddenly hit by 500mg you're not gonna have a very nice night...



Nono, i took the first 300mg at around 7 30 - then 2 more around 8 10 and the last 2 around 20mins ago. To be honest i felt like i alreaked peaked, feel like it is decreasing in effect right now. But you scared me so i just took a hayfever tablet haha.

Edit: It is now 9 30 my time btw.


----------



## Shambles

Hmm... staggering the dose like that is probably why you're not ripping flesh off by now. 500mg is well into insanely itchy territory for most. Although Snolly has mentioned having a naturally high tolerance and doesn't seem to have many issues with big doses and massive histamine release. Could well be you're in the same category, Obie. As with all drugs, YMMV and all that.

I don't think the hemihydrate bit makes much - if any - difference as that's a fairly standard form of codeine that's found in most co-codamol type tablets and also in codeine linctus.

Also, welcome to EADD and BL


----------



## Pagey

Obie said:


> Nono, i took the first 300mg at around 7 30 - then 2 more around 8 10 and the last 2 around 20mins ago. To be honest i felt like i alreaked peaked, feel like it is decreasing in effect right now. But you scared me so i just took a hayfever tablet haha.
> 
> Edit: It is now 9 30 my time btw.



Haha I'm sorry, didn't mean to scare you - I was talking more about the potential nausea than itchiness. I misunderstood you actually, I thought you were saying you didn't have any of the codeine effects at all. Some people just don't get itchy until very very high doses (my case - or I just do on random occasions, but it's not a constant thing). If anything just consider yourself lucky 

P.S. And yeah, welcome!


----------



## Obie

Haha no worries and thankyou. What is EADD?

And yeh i just found it really weird because itchiness is pretty much what everybody was saying yet i literally can't overstate how 'un-itchy' i am haha.


----------



## Shambles

Hehe. EADD is the forum you are posting in right now  



> Home
> Forum
> Europe & Africa
> *European & African Drug Discussion*
> Nice Codeine dosage?



Also known as the good bit of Bluelight :D


----------



## Pagey

Obie said:


> Haha no worries and thankyou. What is EADD?
> 
> And yeh i just found it really weird because itchiness is pretty much what everybody was saying yet i literally can't overstate how 'un-itchy' i am haha.



Everyone reacts differently. No need to worry as long as it feels good!


----------



## Obie

Shambles said:


> Hehe. EADD is the forum you are posting in right now
> 
> 
> 
> Also known as the good bit of Bluelight :D



Ahhh, feel like an idiot now. Seems a bit weird to group Europe and Africa no? Seems like two continients that would have entirely differemt drug scenes. 

Definitely coming down now -  so it seems i managed to avoid the itchiness, now if i manage to evade the constipation tomorrow then i think i am a natural codiene god! 

Will post toilet pics tomorrow... Haha


----------



## Shambles

I'm sure there was once a reason that Europe and Africa got lumped together but it's been lost in the mists of time. Think it was cos there wasn't enough content to create a separate Africa forum and Europe was closest so got merged. Summat like that anyway.

*awaits poopix with interest*


----------



## Pagey

Obie said:


> Will post toilet pics tomorrow... Haha



lol, that would be a great way to introduce yourself to the forum


----------



## Pagey

Hmm I've got a question -
I OD'ed on ibuprofen a few weeks ago because I stupidly skipped a CWE out of pure can't-be-arsed-ness, got extremely sick and spent a couple days in the hospital. Since then it seems 9 out of 10 times I take enough of an opiate/opioid to actually get high, I just end up throwing up and wasting it. I never used to get sick on them and this is really annoying. I didn't even get sick the first time I did heroin but now I can hardly even take a few hundred mgs of codeine anymore.
Tbh even thinking about the taste of ibuprofen makes me nauseous now 
They gave me activated charcoal at the hospital and I've been taking some kind of stomach reconstruction med but yeah...has this ever happened to anyone and if so, how long did it take for you to get back to normal?

(and no, I don't skip CWEs anymore, I've learned my lesson!)


----------



## Sprout

I'd like to know the answer too, Pagey, as I managed to mess up a CWE in a hurry and have been in quite severe upper abdominal pain for 2 days, combined with the vomiting and dizzy spells and I am starting to believe I had a small scale paracetamol OD. Minimal pain in the kidney area though so I'm thankful.


----------



## Mental Kenny

I think one of the reasons why Africa and Europe are grouped together is that we're basically very close with the time difference so conversation can happen in real time, we could have people from Cape Town, Cairo, Rome, Paris or London all online at the same time with just a couple of hours difference between them.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

What is the red shit in solpadeine. ?


----------



## Pagey

SproutOnSmack said:


> I'd like to know the answer too, Pagey, as I managed to mess up a CWE in a hurry and have been in quite severe upper abdominal pain for 2 days, combined with the vomiting and dizzy spells and I am starting to believe I had a small scale paracetamol OD. Minimal pain in the kidney area though so I'm thankful.



You should get yourself to a hospital. I went after about 2 days and they yelled at me for not coming in sooner, the more you wait without getting poison control the higher the risk of long-term damage


----------



## BadBesty

Hi All

I hope everyone is good.

Just backing up the message of the importance of the CWE for anyone who is enjoying the benefits of codeine or DHC. It is the most simplest thing to do and will literally save your life.

When I look at other forums you have people on there eating 96 nurofen plus tablets a day neat with no CWE and they will be in hospital quicker then they expect from an over the counter product.

I always used these:

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=255284917

and always worked a treat and big enough to treble them up for extra protection!!

I have been doing CWE's for about 3 years now and had a liver and kidney test and all is good, I hate to think what it would have turned out like if I was munching them straight from teh pack!!

Do you guys have issues with chemist shopping and being recognised, back when I was needing 2 boxes a day minimum it was a nightmare and you knew that they knew!!

Unfortunatley now I am on Oxy, but have just got hold of 300 30mg DHC tablets so am starting a taper today to come off, how often would you recommend spacing my doses of DHC. Would you wait until unbearable and then take or would you plan to take 5 x 5 times a day to keep the dhc in your system?

I also have a stock of Oxy as well, but am planning on saving these for when I am clean with the plan to be a chipper?? Chances of this??? Prob not good!

Any experience or guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Obie

Hi all, just a little follow up.

I went to bed around 1am GMT +1, and like 20 mins into trying to get to sleep i started to feel quite hot and started to get closed eye halucinations - quite mild in comparison to those that i had on MDMA and 2c-b, but still very noticeable. This lasted for atleast an hour or two before i got to sleep. My stomach was also going apeshit, just bubbling and making noises, but not in an uncomfortable way. I just found this really weird because I felt like I had totally come down already and suddenly it just hit me, but in a different way than it hit me before. I think maybe it was either the sensory deprevation of bring in bed with no noises in the dark (before that i was watching GOT and UFC with my flatmate) - or the last 200mg kicked in a lot later for some reason. 

To top it all off, I woke up at 10am and puked my guts out. I didn't feel sick really, i went to go to the toilet and i tried to force cough some flem that was stuck in my throat out and then BAM - my guts were gushing out of me like a scrne from the walking dead.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Pagey

^Perfectly normal reactions.
The 'closed eye hallucinations' you experienced were most likely a nod, which is what you get on high doses of opiates and is kind of like vivid dreaming. I love it personally but I know it's nto for everyone.
Nausea and vomiting's to be expected as well, especially if it was your first time with opiates, and you took quite a large dose. Most people get sick the first time. If you ever try stronger opiates (which you shouldn't, btw) you'll probably throw up on those at first as well.


----------



## Obie

Thanks, no i actually really enjoyed this 'nod' and actually one of my most fun times on drugs ever were the closed eye halucinations i got from MDMA. I just found it weird because i thought i had totally come down already.

And yeh i would never try heroin or anything like that, i have had morphine in the hospital and that was great except for my ligaments being torn to shit  - hard drugs just really don't appeal to me, i am just interested in these perscription drugs that are relatively hard to get your hands on in the UK. I have got my hands on pure DXM (that i have been too scared to try yet), codiene, zanex and vicodin (but i didn't have enough vicodin to get high). The lucky thing is that i also have a house in switzerland where they make pure versions of all these drugs (like the dxm i have and this codiene i took) - they never seem to have any APAP or abuse filters like so many of the american ones do. 

I think the main reason i am attracted to these are the fact that i won't be able to get my hands on them often and so won't be able to abuse them. Also the fact that they are made by listed companies and not in meth labs  i really want to get high off vicodin though, a friend said that was the best high he ever had.


----------



## Pagey

Alright just...be careful. No one really plans on trying the hard ones at the start. Codeine was gonna be an occasional treat for me and now I have a heroin problem. So yeah. Just be careful


----------



## Obie

Pagey said:


> Alright just...be careful. No one really plans on trying the hard ones at the start. Codeine was gonna be an occasional treat for me and now I have a heroin problem. So yeah. Just be careful



Jesus, i'm sorry to hear. If you don't mind me asking, how did you decide to first try that? I have certain no go areas that i just know i wouldn't push unless i was actually forced to (prettty much heroin, meth, ketamin and acid) - although maybe i would do them when i was like 70 and have little to lose. 

Did you hang around with friends who did it? Or were you literally like one day "i'm going to go out of my way to find some heroin"? 

I lead such a sheltered life i wouldn't even know where to get such drugs in London or switzerland.


----------



## Pagey

Nah I don't mind talking about it at all. Well I was very good at sticking to my schedule at first, I only used codeine like once a month, always spaced it out, etc. etc., and then I figured I'd be fine if that once a month turned into two week-ends a month and I started using more often like that. 
Then I had an opportunity to try hydros & oxys (I'd been prescribed them a few years ago after an accident but didn't abuse them back then) because well um, I was staying at my grandparents' place for a couple months and my grandfather had recently died of cancer and there were tons of oxys left over so I basically spent the summer on them. Obviously realised they were much better than codeine. And they just made me happy so how could anything bad come out of that?
Then I moved to London and literally just happened to meet someone who had access to heroin. I was curious, thought I was stronger than everyone else, decided I would try it 'just once' to see what the hype was about, and used every single day that week. Downhill from there. 

I honestly didn't go out of my way to get any of those drugs. They literally just fell into my lap. Felt lucky at the time but I'm not so sure anymore.

Obviously this doesn't happent o everyone, I'm sure lots of people manage to just stick to codeine and be fine but I've heard of so many people who went down the same road as me, I feel like I need to warn others of the possibility.


----------



## Shambles

BadBesty said:


> Unfortunatley now I am on Oxy, but have just got hold of 300 30mg DHC tablets so am starting a taper today to come off, how often would you recommend spacing my doses of DHC. Would you wait until unbearable and then take or would you plan to take 5 x 5 times a day to keep the dhc in your system?



a) Space doses and wait until unbearable then take the minumum amount you need to not feel terrible.

or...

d) none of the above. 5x5 a day is kinda pointless cos you're just switching from an oxy habit to a DHC habit. You have a fair few DHC pills to play with so you don't need to go with the harsh a) option exactly. You have enough there to coast down reasonably slow 'n' steady. This is what I would do. It's hard to suggest exact dosages as you didn't mention how much oxy you are on and also everybody reacts differently to w/ds. If it's your first or second w/d then it should be a piece of piss. If you've been round the block a few times you'll be used to it but it'll be harder.

Good luck


----------



## Obie

Wow pagey, pretty intense story. Good luck with getting clean, this may sound naive as i am not even a 100th as experienced as you guys - but why not just check into rehab if you don't have any comittments such as work. (I am just assuming this because you are online at 3:45pm - and sorry if it was wrong or insulting).

Also to get this a bit back on topic, i have been up since 10am and haven't eaten anything and don't really feel hungry - although i feel like maybe if i started eating i would regain my appetite. Should i eat something or wait till i am hungry? I am just worried i might puke it up.


----------



## Pagey

Haha, fair question - I'm a full-time uni student, I'm just on my Easter break. Rehab isn't an option because 1. Well I don't want to quit (even though it's been ruining my life, great paradox), 2. Can't afford it so would have to tell my parents (I'm 19 so I can't really fend for myself yet), 3. Would get expelled from uni, 4. Everyone in my life would most likely find out.
So there are lots of reasons really. But mostly I don't feel ready to get clean yet. I'm actually a few weeks clean off H although I've been replacing it with other strong opies so not much better. But anyway.

Regarding the eating thing, if you're not nauseous anymore yeah, go for it. You're not actually sick so it's unlikely you'll throw up again at this point


----------



## BadBesty

Hi Shambles

many thanks for your reply

To give you a little back ground I have been through withdrawls a few times, but off a lot lower doses so just want to bring myself down slowly as have a demanding job and kids and want to affect that as little as possible.

My previous withdrawls were off 300mg codeine a day.

It has gotten to teh point now that I need around 160mg of oxy to hold me and just woke up to the fact that I am spending a fortune now to not get sick rather then enjoy the high it used to bring. 

My story is very similar to Pageys above, started doing a CWE once a week, then all weekend, then throw in a Wednesday and then noticed shivers unless I dosed, but all was good as I then found DHC and the magic was back. this was in teh days of p4u and easily accessible. Same happened after a few months and found oxy and bang, teh high was back again!!

Now my choice is step up opiate or drop off where I am and I do not want to go the H route. the fact that I have no access to it at all is a blessing.

I dont want to stop using, I just want to not be dependant on it and go back to enjoying it once a week with a smoke.

To be honest my story will probably just be repeated and I should look to stop it all, but I am in teh fortunate position that I have a good job that pays very well and can afford to keep all of this going with noone noticing.

At a bit of a cross roads really.

I am a smoker at heart and have been a daily herb smoker since 18 and maybe should just go back to enjoying that, but oxy and a smoke is my favourite place in teh world!!!!


----------



## Pagey

^I'm at least very glad to hear you're deciding to get clean rather than move up to H. Be the smarter one 

Honestly...I always kinda think going cold turkey is best (for opiates anyway,s ince there's no actual danger). Tapers just drag the whole thing out whereas if you go CT you'll be done after a few days and you'll be so much happier with yousrelf, in my experience. But if you really don't want to I would go with Shambles' a) suggestion.

also, don't get your hopes up too much about being able to just use occasionally if you've got a real problem now...you'll need a pretty large amount of clean time before that's actually realistic, if ever


----------



## Shambles

As you can probably imagine there's a helluva difference between 300mg of codeine and 160mg of oxy. Is gonna be tricky if you need to be able to work every day. If you can get some time off work then do so. If you really can't then it's gonna have to be a longer taper really.

What I would do is probably start on a weekend (or whenever you have a day or two off) and use the time away from work to find the minimum dose of DHC you need to get by on. I'd recommend spreading doses - little and relatively often. Once you know what you need to get by on you can start dropping a dose every day or two. If you reach a stage when you're getting too ropey to work then maybe hold it at that level for a couple days to let your body adjust before starting to drop again. It's as easy and as hard as that.

It really is gonna be a bit of a nightmare if you need to be functional for work though. Even with a reasonably gentle taper you're still gonna be missing loads of sleep, sweaty, anxious, crampy, chronic diarrheah. Nothing like as bad as going CT but I get all those symptoms if I taper codeine too quickly let alone oxy. A week off would be a boon. There's actually another thread up at the moment with a couple doing a seven day detox from oxy and heroin. Might be worth a read as there's more advice from others in there that could apply to you.

Other option would be to taper with oxy the switch to DHC for the last push. If you've got enough oxy to do it that is what I would go for. Should be much easier as all you have to do is take a bit less each day then jump off onto DHC to ease off the last stretch.


----------



## Shambles

Pagey said:


> Honestly...I always kinda think going cold turkey is best (for opiates anyway,s ince there's no actual danger). Tapers just drag the whole thing out whereas if you go CT you'll be done after a few days and you'll be so much happier with yousrelf, in my experience.



You haven't quit though 

CT is fine. But more or less guarantees relapse. At least in my experience. Never met anybody personally who went CT and stayed clean for any length of time. Have done it a gazillion times. Clucking is easy. Staying clucked is not. This is why I always recommend the longest, slowest, gentlest taper possible. Gives you time to adjust your mindset as well as your body chemistry. Is the only thing that worked for me anyway. YMMV as ever


----------



## Pagey

^I have in the past Shambles. Don't be mean   

I actually have though. I quit benzos CT, which was a stupid idea but in the meantime I've never used them again except on rare occasions.

It just depends on circumstances and personal preferences. If you're gonna have to be going to work then no, don't go CT. It's just I know a few people who went the dragged-out taper route and they were pretty frustrated it was taking so long. But maybe it's more effective in the long run. Wouldn't know.


----------



## Shambles

Benzos ≠ opiates. Nice job on quitting 'em though - in some ways even harder than opies to quit. Different kinda problems and pitfalls associated with 'em though, I'd say. Obviously depends on the individual but I found benzos pretty easy to quit. Other people would say precisely the opposite. But personally I never craved for them - was just a physical thing. Absolute pain in the arse but there never was a time I'd have robbed you to score benzos. Opiates on t'other hand... I would've. Even you 

Also, wasn't meaning to be mean - toungue was firmly planted in cheek hence flurry of "gentle mockery/only kidding" smilies. Which, for future reference, are... 

Point I was making was that there is a world of difference between quitting and staying quit. For the latter there's just a lot more involved than the physical w/d. That's by far the easiest part. The mental and emotional stuff is not sorted in a week. That takes many months if not years to get back to anything like normal. The "high on life" you get when you've done your rattle just doesn't last very long hence relapse being nigh-on inevitible. Imo, ime, ymmv, etc, etc, anyway.


----------



## Pagey

Fair 'nuff. I found them considerably harder to quit (I knooow, I haven't properly quit opies, but I've voluntarily been through the immediate WDs a number of times, so, whatever, okay, my opinion matters  ) simply because the WDs dragged on for absolute ages - that and having a couple seizures - but they definitely don't have the same draw as opiates. Still. The post-WD depression did get me to try and kill myself so they weren't a joke. 8(

Read: TAKE ME SERIOUSLY OKAY

 

But you're right, there's a big difference between quitting and staying quit. I was just recommending CT in case the OP is like me and just wants to get it over with. Otherwise I'm sure tapers are better.


----------



## Shambles

Pagey said:


> Read: TAKE ME SERIOUSLY OKAY








I'm not _not_ taking you seriously :D

I totally agree that quitting benzos is srs bznz. Going CT is really pretty reckless (as you know) but staying off them is a big achievement. But they aren't the same thing as opies whether you find 'em easier or harder to come off of. It wasn't a dicksize kinda thing (I'd win by default due to having a dick... unless you've been keeping a _very_ big secret ) but simply stating the obvious. Different drugs is all.

I would agree with you that CT is the way to go if the desired outcome is a tolerance break. Definitely the way to go. Perhaps even the way to go if not in too deep in terms of doses and length of habit. I really wouldn't fancy stopping 160mg/day oxy habit CT though. Yikes. Not when there are other options. And also impossible if needing to be at work is involved which seems to be the case. If time off is available then by all means just get it over with CT stylee. Especially if planning to get back on the horse at a later date (which I think was also suggested). If wanting to stay quit longterm then take the smoothest route humanly possible. Imo, imo, etc, etc, Again.

Aaaaaaaaanyway. I'm sure minor bickering over who's more well'ard is of little use or interest to folk wanting to taper/quit so will step away from the opinion difference.


----------



## Pagey

Exactly. Perfect picture :D

Haha I know you weren't dicksizing (although, who knows...). I'm just being annoying. I agree with everything you just said anyway.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I'm gunna mix 200mg of solpadeine with 150mg DHC. Is this mix ok.


----------



## Pagey

^To put it clearly, yes.


----------



## BadBesty

Many thanks for all of your help and advice so far.

I am going to taper down with teh DHC, and started this yesterday and I have access to pur codeine tablets as well, so will go down with teh DHC then jump to codeine and CT from there when I am down to a level where I feel comfortable jumping.

I have no rush for this is, so dont have to put myself through hell, but just need to make sure I do taper down and not stay too comfortable!!

For those who do this for a weekend laugh then keep it that way, dont let it get to a mid week thing because all of a sudden you find yourself having to CWE to keep functioning.

Why cant someone create a magic pill that takes withdrawls away!!

Shambles/Pagey - I have read a lot of your posts and you ibvioulsy still get teh buzz off codeine CWE's, is this from just bringing your tolerence down? Where are you guys at teh moment, are you daily? please ignore if too personal

many thanks again guys
xx


----------



## Pagey

^I don't get a buzz from codeine CWEs personally, unless mixed with a variety of other drugs which is dangerous unless you're absolutely sure of what you're doing. I only take codeine when I'm taking a break to get my tolerance back down/ don't have access to much else for a while and don't want to /cant deal with proper WDs/ am desperate for pain meds. Recently I've been at about ~700mg daily but that's just because I'm staying with my parents for a bit and don't want to be doing heroin or oxys around them 8(
Although 700 still has me in that uncomfortable 'not sure if in WD or not' limbo stage.

Good luck with everything! Sounds like you're really motivated to quit, I'm sure you can do this


----------



## Obie

Another update, i didn't get any constipation - seems like the only negative side effect i got was the puking in the morning.


----------



## gannetsarewe

I haven't got the exact details yet, but a mate gas just failed a possible test, he is being tested in a custody case because of his cannabis use and he is wondered if solphadiene tablets would show up, and I told him that codeine is metabolised to morphine, but can the test show how much of the resultant morphine was in the blood and also how it got there, I mean can the test say that it was ingestion of codeine that gave rise to the positive.


----------



## curious_24

^ I don't believe so.


----------



## Shambles

gannetsarewe said:


> I haven't got the exact details yet, but a mate gas just failed a possible test, he is being tested in a custody case because of his cannabis use and he is wondered if solphadiene tablets would show up, and I told him that codeine is metabolised to morphine, but can the test show how much of the resultant morphine was in the blood and also how it got there, I mean can the test say that it was ingestion of codeine that gave rise to the positive.



Very little morphine is actually metabolised from codeiene. Well below recreational doses even if you take an absolute fucktonne of codeine. If there's enough morphine in his system to fail a drug test it's pretty unlikely he'll be able to pass it off as just taking OTC pills as instructed. Worth a shot though.



BadBesty said:


> Why cant someone create a magic pill that takes withdrawls away!!



They have. They're called pharmacuetical opioids 

As for my codeine use, I'm prescribed straight codeine pills and co-codamols so only CWE when the others have run out. I'm really only using them for pain relief but as codeine is so piss-weak the amount required to make any difference to pain is in the "recreational" zone so I do still get a buzz off 'em at the beginning of the month. Script doesn't last long though so is very much up and down followed by either sod all or scrabbling 'round for crappy OTC co-cos or linctus from online sources. Mostly just have to go without though. Shite but does mean my tolerance stays low.


----------



## curious_24

What's your analgesial/recreational dose Shambles (if you don't mind me asking)?  For me, 300mg still gives a nice buzz but doesn't do much for pain anymore.


----------



## Shambles

Generally ~300mg or so, Curious. Never really let it get over ~500mg these days as I find I just get totally the wrong effect. I actually feel almost like I'm in mild w/d if I go over 500mg or so. Is odd 

In all honesty codeine is a shite painkiller so is probably as much recreational as therapeutic for me. Until I get some real painkillers it's just summat to pass the time with really


----------



## Pagey

^To be fair though, there is sort of a ceiling dose. Well not the legendary 'after 350mg it doesn't make any difference anymore' dose, but rather that the effects seem to decrease exponentially around 300-400mg. Or so's my impression.


----------



## Shambles

Definitely. Past a certain point (~500mg or so for me) the shitty effects increase greatly with little or no increase in "good" effect. Was actually wondering whether it might (at least in part) account for you feeling like you're in mild w/d on 700mg. Especially as you should have adjusted down days ago. You ever tried dropping your codeine dose to stay maintained without the shitty side-effects? I can promise you it works. There really is no need to be taking 700mg/day unless you're in acute w/d. Imo, ime, ymmv, etc, etc. Have abused the living shit outta codeine for 20-odd years and I really don't see the point of going over ~500mg or so at most. Just makes me feel clucky when I go beyond that. I actually feel more opiated on less.


----------



## Pagey

Yeah, that's definitely possible. I only took about 400mg tonight because I forgot to go buy more and frankly I feel about the same as on 700. Which probably means it's working better since I should be in a worse WD stage today (had the smart idea of taking bupe a couple days ago which just sent me back into the full-blown joys of opiate abuse)
I'll try testing it when I'm not actually WD'ing and see how it works.

Around the 700-800 range I do get all the usual effects but I always feel weirdly achy/flu-ish as well, just like at the beginning of withdrawals where everything just kinda hurts. Wonder why


----------



## Shambles

I get mad kickylegs/squirmymuscles/RLS when I go over ~500mg. Probably always did but was so fukked with the insane histamine release I never noticed until fairly recenly 8)

Also, taking bupe absolutely _is_ a good idea. A fukkin _great_ idea. As long as you wait until in w/d before taking it then take no other opies other than bupe consequently. Bupe fukkin rules. Got me off the gear and kept me feeling _gooooooood_ the whole way down


----------



## Pagey

Aah really? So weird. It would be interesting to know why it seems to throw you into vague WDs over a certain dose.

Mmyeah, the problem is more that I've been clean off smack for a bit and just got some because I wanted a buzz, which I got, but which put me back into withdrawals as a result. Still totally worth it though, of course 
But it's good to know bupe helped you so much in getting clean off gear. I'll definitely keep that in mind for future reference.


----------



## Shambles

You could always just taper down from a pissy lil codeine habit...

So close...

But know there'e little or no point until you actually want to quit. Is hard watching y'all yoofs teetering on the brink though. You have no idea how deep the pinhole goes... I know y'all think you do. But you don't. Just ain't worth it. Really isn't. Horrible to see. Wish I could intervene everytime and save y'all from yourselves... but is pissing in the wind. I'd never have listened and neither will any of you 

/lecture


----------



## Pagey

No need to worry about me Shambles. Was injecting multiple speedballs a day just a couple months ago and now I haven't even had any smack in weeks and feel relatively good about it. Plus I'm going to be in Paris all summer where it's so low quality there's no point in even trying. 
I know I've got no idea how deep it can go but I know I don't want to find out. Hence forcing myself to quit before that happens. I'm not ready to quit opies entirely but it's already a good start I think


----------



## Shambles

Absolutely 

I can't help being cloyingly patriarchal around "noob" junkies though. Is a common trait. You'll do it yourself one day unless... It's just that any smackhead who's not died before reaching middle-age has seen so many good people come and go. And so very many of 'em gone forever. There is good reason auld junkies patronise the livin shit outta "noobs". It's cos it all looks so very different in hindsight...

That aside, who said owt about quitting opies?!? :D

Opies are the shit! 

But shooting up smack/coke when you should be studying Gentil Cocks sets all the alarm bells a-ringing. Loudly 

Opiates are one of the very few drugs where being a Weekend Warrior = Win


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I done 175mg solpadeine and 200mg DHC last night and felt chilled as fridge. Nice buzz.


----------



## Pagey

I was just in a pharmacy today where they literally had a screen with all the OTC meds containing codeine up there in plain sight. Fucking love France 

(Also Shambles, I'm just not answering your previous post because I think we ended up going over it last night (that's what she said? ). Not ignoring you or anything )


----------



## curious_24

For me it's 300mg, three times a day.  Contrary to the experience of most, I find all three doses get me equally as high.  I've often wondered just how serious my habit is compared to users of stronger opioids.  Codeine is apparently a shitty mild opiate but surely 1g a day is equivalent to a fair amount of DHC/oxy/heroin (I've seen the conversion charts but I believe they are based on analgesic effects and are dubiously unreliable anyway)?  

I keep telling myself that I'm gonna quit soon but it doesn't seem to be happening


----------



## Dark Side

Did my biggest dose yet today 400 MG, Mmm not too itchy either but i could do with buying some of that anti histamine. The thing i love most about Codeine is the afterglow i wish sobriety felt as calm %)


----------



## Pagey

^Really? That's funny, I hate the afterglow. It usually just makes me feel kinda nauseous and apathetic


----------



## curious_24

Likewise Pagey.  It turns to shit after the first hour.


----------



## Pagey

Oh no I meant after like 5 hours haha. I don't even feel the effects until the 2nd or 3rd.
Funny how much it varies from person to person.


----------



## brimz

Shambles said:


> Absolutely
> 
> I can't help being cloyingly patriarchal around "noob" junkies though. Is a common trait. You'll do it yourself one day unless... It's just that any smackhead who's not died before reaching middle-age has seen so many good people come and go. And so very many of 'em gone forever. There is good reason auld junkies patronise the livin shit outta "noobs". It's cos it all looks so very different in hindsight...



QFT

I'm still on MMT & use but what you said is bang on .

You forgot the" Well at least i haven't ....." sketch

That's pretty standard as well .

You know the one .


----------



## Dark Side

Pagey said:


> ^Really? That's funny, I hate the afterglow. It usually just makes me feel kinda nauseous and apathetic



Makes me feel just chill as fuck i dont feel sick on the stuff either. Perhaps its because your addicted to opiates i dunno. %)

Or perhaps its because all our brain chemistry's are different, like i cant stand alcohol because it makes me angry and depressed


----------



## curious_24

Pagey said:


> Oh no I meant after like 5 hours haha. I don't even feel the effects until the 2nd or 3rd.
> Funny how much it varies from person to person.



When I take codeine I can feel it after 5 minutes, it peaks at around 40 minutes then the euphoria disappears at around the one hour mark.


----------



## adder

Back in the days before I switched to stronger opioids, I took codeine exclusively and later at some points it helped me a lot with withdrawals too.

It's not true what a lot of people say that there is hardly any difference above 300mg, 400mg, 450mg, or whatever dose people see as a ceiling. I noticed the decrease in strength is apparent between 450mg and 600mg p.o. With i.m. administration this changed and the actual ceiling dose when histamine release were overpowering opioid effects was at 900-1000mg for me, so I wouldn't see the point of going higher than 800mg.

As for the CYP2D6 blockade, I noticed that I needed an ~18 hours span between doses, so the effects were fully felt. Of course being physically addicted I re-dosed much more frequently, 12 hours were enough to get me high again, but if I injected 450mg i.m. at T +0:00, then injecting 450mg at T +12:00 clearly didn't cause as strong effects as the first 450mg dose did. Combining codeine with some enzyme blocker, e.g. fluconazole (I don't advise it, such antifungal drugs are very bad for liver), may both boost and prolong the effects (after I quit methadone, my immune system was attacked by candida, I used codeine to alleviate PAWS and received various antifungal drugs, fluconazole let me decrease codeine dose even down to 300mg i.m. in the morning + 150mg i.m. before sleep).

Given the fact re-dosing isn't as effective as in case of drugs not needed to be metabolised to give active compounds, I think opioids such as codeine and dihydrocodeine could be used for short-term maintenance treatment, they're much much easier to jump off than buprenorphine and methadone. In addition they're cheaper in production and adding naloxone to prevent injections would make sense unlike in Suboxone.


----------



## curious_24

I can redose after 3 hours, although it hits harder if I leave 4 hours between doses.


----------



## Dark Side

curious_24 said:


> When I take codeine I can feel it after 5 minutes, it peaks at around 40 minutes then the euphoria disappears at around the one hour mark.



Same dude, i feel the effect of the CWE potion really quickly and the nice feelings last for ages. and the Peak takes around 40 mins where i feel nice and warm and then after 2 hours the peak wears off and i just feel epic for the rest of the day

Oh yeah and i just flushed the rest of my pills down the toilet because ive used it like 7 times over the last 2 weeks and i cant trust myself. lol

To the people addicted to the stuff, how long did it take and what frequency/dosages were you doing before your body became dependent on it?


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I haven't taken many doses but the last two times I kinda haven't felt a lot at all.


----------



## Oxy8_8

Just posting a quick question RE: codeine here as it is the largest codeine-based thread I could find and I didn't feel the question required a whole new thread of it's own.

I have a bunch of codeine phosphate 30mg pills (no acetaminophen). My main opiate of choice is Oxy which I take 150mg of a day so I have a pretty high opiate tolerance and codeine does little-to-nothing for me unless I take 180mg+ in which case a get a very mildly relaxed/warm feeling in return for severely itching skin.

My question is: is there any point to insufflating (snorting) crushed up codeine phosphate tablets?
I'm 90% sure there isn't as it has to by-pass the liver to be metabolized into morphine but I'm looking for a quick rush rather than long-lasting effects.

Throwing it out there on the off-chance as I have 50mg oxy - one third of my usual dose - to last me the next 24 hours...so every little helps right now.


----------



## Pagey

^Nope, there isn't. Burns like a bitch, the drip is disgusting, and it doesn't make you any higher. If you take that high a dose of oxy every day there really isn't much point even trying with codeine, snorting won't help  I'm surprised you even feel anything at all with 180mg+. But yeah no sorry!


----------



## jollypecker

tolerance is a bitch  id love to go back to the days where 180-240mg dhc would give me a nice buzz my old doc used to hand em out no probs 16x30mg or 8x60mg a day along with valium etc too , now im at 200mg a day of oxy and don't get a buzz off it at all unless I take a days worth in one hit  , never tried a cwe prob pointless when dhc is so cheap on street , may try it for curiositys sake someday!


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Right last chance. DHC tonight, high dose I guess. Recommendations ?


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Errgh no paramol... Got normal co codamol. 8x32 = 256mg. Should feel that shouldn't I ? How safe is this CWE process ? All powder in bottom of water solution then filter twice with coffee filters.


----------



## BadBesty

I used to use these to filter my CWE's with great reults:

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=255284946

Just bear in mind they soak up water, so make sure they are wet through before filtering or else they will just soak up all of your goodies.

You can fold them over 3 times are were great and cheap. make sure that you get teh tight woven ones like these, as some are not so tightly woven


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I use these, they ok ?
http://m.tesco.com/mt/www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=251838581


----------



## Pagey

Opiumoftheworld said:


> How safe is this CWE process ?



Very safe if done properly  you seem to have the technique down, you should be fine.


----------



## BadBesty

Opiumoftheworld said:


> I use these, they ok ?
> http://m.tesco.com/mt/www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=251838581



I used to use those and they were fantastic, but I didnt have teh patience for them. They would take a good while to filter your solution through, but they had the best result our of anything I tried, but I always got impatient with them

If you are happy with them, then great, I reckon they are more effective then mine, but mine woudl be better then socks and other things I have read on here


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Thank you. Will try 256mg tonight, hopefully will be enough


----------



## Dark Side

Yeh that will be more then enough bru, just done a box myself. Lovely


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Yeh that worked nice, didn't last for long and I couldn't  sleep. Gunna take 3 nytol tonight bugger it.


----------



## Dark Side

Opiumoftheworld said:


> Yeh that worked nice, didn't last for long and I couldn't  sleep. Gunna take 3 nytol tonight bugger it.



Same thing happened to me yesterday, id been out all day shopping and was tired. I did a box and got more high then the 3 previous nights only i didnt feel tired atall and when i tried to fall asleep i kept entering some half awake dream state where my legs would jerk alot and i still feel a bit high now. Tis the end for me now for a while i have taken the fkn  piss with this stuff so im gonna take pagey's and others peeps advice and quit while im ahead.


----------



## curious_24

I get the half awake half asleep stuff if I take codeine less than 3 hours going to bed.  It's bloody annoying, especially if I'm meant to be working th next morning.


----------



## Shambles

Codeine has always had a mild stimulant effect for me. Is why I've always had a soft-spot for the stuff probably. That and being the obvious fallback opi anyway. I find it quite stimulating for the first couple hours followed by a few hours of light monginess and slight noddiness. Dose and tolerance dependent, naturally.


----------



## Pagey

Dark Side said:


> Same thing happened to me yesterday, id been out all day shopping and was tired. I did a box and got more high then the 3 previous nights only i didnt feel tired atall and when i tried to fall asleep i kept entering some half awake dream state where my legs would jerk alot and i still feel a bit high now. Tis the end for me now for a while i have taken the fkn  piss with this stuff so im gonna take pagey's and others peeps advice and quit while im ahead.



Sounds like you were nodding. But good for you for deciding to quit now, I'm sure you won't regret it.



curious_24 said:


> I get the half awake half asleep stuff if I take codeine less than 3 hours going to bed.  It's bloody annoying, especially if I'm meant to be working th next morning.



Well opiates in general prevent you from getting good sleep, it's perfectly normal unfortunately. Codeine actually being one of the easiest to sleep on IME - I find it literally impossible to doze off for even just a sec with H. Just means you gotta plan it accordingly if you need to get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Dark Side

Shambles said:


> Codeine has always had a mild stimulant effect for me. Is why I've always had a soft-spot for the stuff probably. That and being the obvious fallback opi anyway. I find it quite stimulating for the first couple hours followed by a few hours of light monginess and slight noddiness. Dose and tolerance dependent, naturally.



Yeah i think just the fact i was really tired when i took it my bodies tolerance to it was lowered considerably, because my eyes were still pinned when i woke up. Also i tried to sleep 6 hours after  taking the dose lol


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Would taking 100mg nytol + 250mg DHC be an ok combo ? Safe and would they work well together ?


----------



## Pagey

What's your tolerance for anti-histamines like? Given that you haven't been taking opiates that long I'd just take 250mg DHC with 50mg nytol, not 100, since it'll really give you a considerable potentiation already.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Anyone tried drinking red bull while on codeine. Lol


----------



## Shambles

I doubt it'd count as a speedball but I also doubt it'll be cause for concern


----------



## Pagey

Shambles said:


> I doubt it'd count as a speedball



Hahahahah. Truly the poor man's speedball.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

250mg DHC, 8mg piriton and 3 red bulls... Had a terrific gig.


----------



## curious_24

Upgrade the Red Bull to Rockstar/Monster and you'll be set!  I find that energy drinks synergise amazingly with codeine, sadly not many here agree.


----------



## Dark Side

Tbf weed is the best thing that combines with Codeine, it takes all the negatives out of weed if you get me. very relaxing


----------



## brimz

Dark Side said:


> Tbf weed is the best thing that combines with Codeine, it takes all the negatives out of weed if you get me. very relaxing



Sorry i don't get you .  Weed is generally all positive unless it's shite .


----------



## Mental Kenny

brimz said:


> Sorry i don't get you .  Weed is generally all positive unless it's shite .



A lot of people get anxiety and paranoia from weed, especially if it's strong sativa strains. Opiates eliminate any paranoia you might normally get with weed, it's the same for me, even weak opiods like Kratom take all the negatives away from weed, making me enjoy it more. For me the stronger the strain the more likely I'm to get anxiety or paranoia. Luckily lately I've been mostly getting indicas that are much more chilled and relaxed, less cerebral high.


----------



## brimz

I get you .

I just finished a fuk load of Sativa & probably won't have any for a while know .  I don't get paranoia from Cannabis .


----------



## Dark Side

Anyone got a good anti histamine for a rather itchy ball sack


----------



## Pagey

^Hahahahahha

Try doxylamine. Added bonus is it makes you sleep nicely. Although depending on when you take it that may not be such a bonus. Very effective anti-histamine though.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Can you take Diazapam with codeine ?


----------



## Pagey

Take considerably less of each than you usually would. Mixing CNS depressants greatly increases the risk of overdose.
Best not to mix them at all if you can avoid it, really.

How much of each were you planning on taking/do you usually take?


----------



## Myshkin

Actually enjoying codeine again. Got given 200 30/500 cocos, just as my oxy dealer goes AWOL too.

It ain't half bad, especially plugged with speed or 4-FA. My doses are getting a bit steep, but nothing too silly.


----------



## masaz

Shambles said:


> Codeine has always had a mild stimulant effect for me. Is why I've always had a soft-spot for the stuff probably. That and being the obvious fallback opi anyway. I find it quite stimulating for the first couple hours followed by a few hours of light monginess and slight noddiness. Dose and tolerance dependent, naturally.



It's defo mentally stimulating for me, I always end up chatting away to my housemates or typing year-long IMs when I'm on codeine. Definitely noddy though. Well it was at the beginning, and I loved it, but now it takes vomit inducing doses. 

Well, more so. All codeine doses are vomit inducing unless taken up the back passage I'd imagine. My housemate saw me drinking mine the other day and said 'why the fuck do you not just mix it with juice?'

I have no reasonable answer to that.

edit: this thread is actually giving me that watery mouth and an overactive gag reflex, time to get out ha.


----------



## Myshkin

I always use minimal water and podger mine. Though I would, wouldn't I?

Whether it's my biology or whatever rather than the ROA, I seem to suffer a lot less from any negative effects, and I always dose well over 300mg. I always got queasy from drinking CWE juice, even when I've had considerable smack tolerance.

Worth a go, deffo.


----------



## Bearlove

snolly said:


> edit: this thread is actually giving me that watery mouth



Watery Mouth - how uncouth, its called Juicy Jaw :D   (when the back of your mouth knows what your doing/going to do and has a fit).


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I usually take 250mg of codeine. Was gunna take about 8mg Diazapam.


----------



## Pagey

snolly said:


> My housemate saw me drinking mine the other day and said 'why the fuck do you not just mix it with juice?'



I dunno, personally I'd rather just drink the CWE juice straight up in one or two gulps to get it over with as quickly as possible - have been known to take a shot of vodka immediately afterwards to get the taste out of my mouth though, haha. Not that I'm recommending that, mind. It's a stupid thing to do.



Bearlove said:


> Watery Mouth - how uncouth, its called Juicy Jaw :D   (when the back of your mouth knows what your doing/going to do and has a fit).



Oh so thaaaat's what it is :D

As of about a month ago codeine just seems to do absolutely nothing for me anymore, no matter how much I take  I'm hoping this long break from smack will get my tolerance down enough. Miss the days when 200mg of codeine would get me nodding.


----------



## Myshkin

Pagey said:


> have been known to take a shot of vodka immediately afterwards to get the taste out of my mouth though, haha. Not that I'm recommending that, mind. It's a stupid thing to do.



Of course.

It should always be whiskey. Always.


----------



## Pagey

Myshkin said:


> Of course.
> 
> It should always be whiskey. Always.



It should actually. Shame on me.

Can I get away with editing my post?


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

If it's a dodgy combo what else could I take to potenciate it ?


----------



## Pagey

Go for anti-histamines...mixing opiates and benzos just isn't the safest thing to do, especially when you don't have that much experience.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Piriton 8-10mg ?, nytol 50-100mg

Thanks for the help. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## masaz

Bearlove said:


> Watery Mouth - how uncouth, its called Juicy Jaw :D   (when the back of your mouth knows what your doing/going to do and has a fit).



Hahaha, I like it :D The name anyway, the actual experience slightly less so. 



Pagey said:


> I dunno, personally I'd rather just drink the CWE juice straight up in one or two gulps to get it over with as quickly as possible - have been known to take a shot of vodka immediately afterwards to get the taste out of my mouth though, haha. Not that I'm recommending that, mind. It's a stupid thing to do.



Lol, fucking hell, vodka. I think that'd have me re-decorating the walls. I dunno yeah I suppose getting it all done with is better, at the moment I've just taken to chasing it with 7UP or something without breathing in between. And making sure to stand over the sink.


----------



## Mental Kenny

Do you guys find CWE water to be that rank? I'm not a fan of codeine but the few times I did it I didn't really think it was disgusting, just bitter. Compared with poppy pod tea, poppy seed CWE and kratom tea it's miles better tasting.


----------



## Dark Side

Its not bad its got quite a sweet after taste tbf %)

Codeine and weed have the best effect, when you do it you can distinctively feel the difference between them both, only the feeling of the codeine is amplified, and no paranoia


----------



## Pagey

snolly said:


> Lol, fucking hell, vodka. I think that'd have me re-decorating the walls. I dunno yeah I suppose getting it all done with is better, at the moment I've just taken to chasing it with 7UP or something without breathing in between. And making sure to stand over the sink.



Well, it works  been using it to get aMT down recently as well. It really is good to cover up disgusting flavours.
Yeah not breathing is good. And then just kinda pinch your nose and stick about 5 pieces of chewing gum in your mouth before breathing again.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Where and how can you get hold of tramadol in the UK. What is the strongest legal opiate ?


----------



## Shambles

Tramadol is prescription only but can be bought online too. Best avoided really as it's also an antidepressant (SNRI) so _massively_ fucks with you in terms of w/d. Is kinda like coming off methadone and Seroxat concurrently and lasts fukkin months 

And is also potentially fatal when combined with many other drugs (several hundred according to the manufacturers and that's not including recreational drugs).

Strongest OTC opi is DHC (or maybe morphine if you can be arsed skimming the juice off of certain OTC cough/diarrhoea linctuses) . Strongest "legal" opi is probably fentanyl but is obviously prescription only.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Opiumoftheworld said:


> Where and how can you get hold of tramadol in the UK. What is the strongest legal opiate ?


 
Tramadol? Just about any GP. For anything. Fucking disgrace.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Yeh I meant fentanyl. My bad.


----------



## Shambles

Fent really ain't all that. Imo, ime, ymmv, etc, etc. Is strong as fuck but not euphoric and also very brief (depending on ROA, obviously). I get patches given me now and then and it makes for a nice enough change but I wouldn't pay for it.


----------



## Dark Side

Pagey said:


> ^Hahahahahha
> 
> Try doxylamine. Added bonus is it makes you sleep nicely. Although depending on when you take it that may not be such a bonus. Very effective anti-histamine though.



mate i went in 2 pharmacy's i definitely pronounced it correctly but they had never heard of it, so whats the second best option ?


----------



## Shambles

Some brandnames it goes under here. Is very widely available in all pharmacies (and many supermarkets too) and can be bought cheaply from very mainstream online shops (including non-specialist ones) without prescription.

Personally I usually just buy the cheapest generic antihistamine from the nearest pharmacy or supermarket. Usually that means cetirizine which is non-drowsy but certainly works fine for the itchiez. Is also a lot cheaper than most of the others.


----------



## wcote

Opium of the world, you are very new to opiates, I'd advise you to stay away from fent, its bit of a jump from codeine and DHC.


----------



## Pagey

^Oh wait opiumoftheworld you want to try fent?! Don't do that, it's only going to pointlessly increase your tolerance, not to mention you really should think about it before starting to use such strong opis (not meant to sound patronising, but it's true ). 
There really isn't any point whatsoever making such a jump when you can still get high off codeine and the like.


----------



## mickeyfinn79

You can get dhc over the counter in the UK ??


----------



## Pagey

Yes, the brand name is paramol. It's DHC with paracetamol.


----------



## mickeyfinn79

So you have to do a cwe with them?


----------



## Shambles

You do indeed. They're expensive too but nice enough as a change from standard codeine.


----------



## mickeyfinn79

Just had a quick Google and it said they have 7.45 mg of dhc so 4 would be the equivalent of one 30 mg dhc?


----------



## Shambles

DHC is slightly stronger than codeine. Most estimates range from ~1.5-2x as strong. Some (like me) find it's more or less equivalent though. Is kinda hard to say for sure as it lacks the intense histamine reaction you get with codeine which can easily be confused with opioid effect.

For folk that enjoy a CWE from a box of standard co-cos a box of Paramol CWE'd should feel noticeably more opioidy though. How noticeably is obviously gonna vary from person to person.


----------



## mickeyfinn79

Thanks.....mind you at £5.99 for 32 I can see why you said they're pricey!!


----------



## Shambles

Personally I don't think it's worth the extra... but some folk seem to have no problem wasting money on branded co-cos either so am sure some will find the cost acceptable. Unless you have a script or can buy DHC online without prescription (*mourns the loss of a particular online pharmacy*) then it's the only way you'll be able to get DHC really though. Unless you know yer local junky population well enough to buy DFs off 'em. In all honesty I'd say Paramol is a bit extravagant when generic co-cos are so much cheaper. You can buy two - or more - boxes for the same amount as one of Paramol and get way more from 'em.


----------



## Pagey

I'm confused...a box of Paramol comes down to cheaper, or at the worst same price, for me than any generic codeine 
What are you buying your codeine for?!

+ needed considerably less to get high, when I could get high off them, + much cleaner high and less itching so I've always found it worth it. It clearly depends a lot on the person but it goes to show they're not necessarily worth giving up on from the start I think.


----------



## Shambles

Generic co-cos cost about £1.80 a box at my chemists. Cheaper in civilisation. Paramol is ~£6.

Yes DHC is overall nicer in every way, but am not convinced that it's 3-4x as nice. Fortunately, the option of both is there :D


----------



## Pagey

Holy shit. What a bargain. I get em for over 5 quid 

Nah it's true that if the price difference were that big for me I would definitely not be buying paramol haha.


----------



## Shambles

Seriously? Actual generic/shop's own brand co-cos cost over a fiver?!? Have only ever come across the branded ones at that price. Numark and Superdrug own brand is ~£1.80. Boots is even cheaper, I think.

Codeine linctus works out even cheaper at £2.99 per bottle (600mg of codeine per bottle) but can be hard to get more than one or two at a time. Plus postage if buying online, of course.


----------



## Pagey

At Boots anyway yeah. Other than that I've only tried independant pharmacies and they didn't have generics.

At the start of the year I would just buy a shitload in France - pure 400mg for about 2€50, and they taste good %) - and bring them back to London in a suitcase and they'd last me quite a while but unfortunately it eventually got to the point where the number of boxes I would've had to pack would have been sliiiiightly suspicious haha.


----------



## Shambles

Boots definitely sell a cheap, own-brand generic. Or at least they certainly always used to. Numark and Superdrug have branches everywhere and both sell own-brand generics at ~£1.80/box.

Not that you require a source for CWE ingredients any more, of course 

But ya, if you ever do need co-cos then try Superdrug or Numark. They're behind the counter - just ask for generic/own-brand co-cocadamol. Pharmacist will advise you to only take for three days max and see a doctor if you need anything after that but is not a problem if you live somewhere with plenty of chemists or only use occasionally. And not a problem at all if you live in France :D


----------



## Pagey

Shambles said:


> Not that you require a source for CWE ingredients any more, of course



Aah I know I know 
I'm gonna have to figure out my pain meds though since I've been taking DHC for my neck...I've cut it out with all the other opiates obviously but it's way too painful to continue with just the tetrazepam and my stomach can't handle ketroprofen anymore. Meh. Annoying.



> But ya, if you ever do need co-cos then try Superdrug or Numark. They're behind the counter - just ask for generic/own-brand co-cocadamol. Pharmacist will advise you to only take for three days max and see a doctor if you need anything after that but is not a problem if you live somewhere with plenty of chemists or only use occasionally. And not a problem at all if you live in France :D



Alright cool. I'll keep it in mind if/when I go back to them.


----------



## Shambles

Proper pain-relief in a post-opi addicted person is kinda tricky it's true. Am in the same position really. However, I do find the difference comes down to how you see the opioids. There is a difference between using 'em therapeutically and recreationally... but can be a fine line and a blurry one at that. I suppose ultimately it comes down to trying to only use 'em when absolutely necessary and trying to steer clear from daily/habitual use. That and not just taking shitloads to try to get a buzz all the time anyway.

Hardcore NSAIDs (actually any NSAIDS) like ketroprofen, naproxen and diclofenac can be some help but you need to take omeprazole alongside 'em to make them feasible on the stomach. Docs should prescribe omeprazole with such drugs as a matter of course but if not there's no reason why they would have a problem with prescribing omeprazole if you ask. Actually, omeprazole may be handy for you anyway after the ibuprofen OD incident. Really does work wonders for tummy troubles.


----------



## Pagey

Shambles said:


> Proper pain-relief in a post-opi addicted person is kinda tricky it's true. Am in the same position really. However, I do find the difference comes down to how you see the opioids. There is a difference between using 'em therapeutically and recreationally... but can be a fine line and a blurry one at that. I suppose ultimately it comes down to trying to only use 'em when absolutely necessary and trying to steer clear from daily/habitual use. That and not just taking shitloads to try to get a buzz all the time anyway.



Of course - but as you said, it can be a bit of a blurry line, especially when they're needed daily. How've you been dealing?
Because I was thinking I really do need a break from any kind of opiate for a while just to give my brain time to rewire. Also triggering, blablabla. 



> Hardcore NSAIDs (actually any NSAIDS) like ketroprofen, naproxen and diclofenac can be some help but you need to take omeprazole alongside 'em to make them feasible on the stomach. Docs should prescribe omeprazole with such drugs as a matter of course but if not there's no reason why they would have a problem with prescribing omeprazole if you ask. Actually, omeprazole may be handy for you anyway after the ibuprofen OD incident. Really does work wonders for tummy troubles.



Oh that's good to know, thank you  I've never gotten omeprazole but I'll ask about it when I see my GP tomorrow. It's a shame I had to stop the ketoprofen because it was helping pretty well really.
I'll probably also take the opportunity to ask him about non-opiate painkillers and try those out...


----------



## Shambles

I've mostly been using naproxen (in conjunction with omeprazole) when it's bad and OTC aspirin/paracetamol/ibuprofen when less bad. I still appreciate my codeine/co-codamols when I get 'em (DHC from now on though hopefully ) but they don't last long. Gonna try to only take 'em when really necessary once I start on the DHC and also try to make good use of the non-drug treatments being suggested.

In your situation a break from the opies probably would be best. If you can tolerate the NSAIDs with the addition of omeprazole that would maybe be a better option for now. I cannot take naproxen at all without the omeprazole but with it I've had zero problems. And that's with a decidely iffy tum at the best of times


----------



## BadBesty

Interesting story with the BBC today outlining the importance of a good CWE

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-22694858


----------



## Dark Side

I bought this Galpharm Hayfever tabs they're Centirizine hydrochloride, how many of these am i taking it says on the box take half a tab 2 times a day


----------



## Shambles

Take one when you take your dose of codeine. No more itchiez


----------



## Dark Side

Did a 450 mg dose and smoked 2 bowls of kush, feeling very nice.  i never scratch that much anyway if im stoned


----------



## mickeyfinn79

Last night I took 10 30mg codeine phosphate washed down with some allerelief felt a bit sick smoked a couple of jays and felt completely wired for about 3 hours then when I woke up felt fucked is this normal?...was it the weed?was it my state of mind? Had a shitty day.....new to taking opies for recreation though I can hammer dhc and they're lovely.....wtf!!


----------



## Pagey

^Dyou mean you felt fucked as in you still felt high or you felt sick?

If it's the latter - it's pretty common to feel off the next day when you're relatively new to opiates. I used to get horrible opiate hangovers (especially from codeine) although the bigger the habit the smaller they seemed to get, but yeah, nothing to worry about.


----------



## mickeyfinn79

Felt fucked as in gouchy but didn't need that type of buzz when I woke up I know what you mean about the hangover I get that too....it was just the wired uppy buzz totally threw me.


----------



## Shambles

I sometimes feel remnants of codeine into the next day actually. Specifically when my tolerance is low and I've just picked up my script. Some find it very brief but has always had pretty long legs for me when not using regularly. And the wired thing is also completely normal - codeine is one of the stimulating opies. Usually feel a bit wired, chatty and generally "up" for the first 3-4h and then chilled, mongy and maybe even slightly noddy for the next few hours. At the right dose with little or no tolerance anyway. Maybe take this into consideration when taking codeine - take it a bit earlier in the day, perhaps. But ya, residual effects into the next day are certainly a possibility. So maybe not on a school night if that's a problem for you.


----------



## Ben So Furry

You must be one of the lucky ones then. I have chatted to a few people now who state a good 3-4 hours on codeine.  My maximum as an hour and a half. Never any longer. Not tolerance either as it doesn't seem to matter how much time passes and codeine is one drug I do not abuse. I got close to 'starting' a habit a week or two back but seemed easy to just drop it and suffer no ill effects before any problem had chance to manifest. Maybe that's where I'm lucky. Maybe that's the trade off?

Also the 'not on a school night' comment interests me because I wouldn't be too worried carrying a dose over into work. In fact I feel would fine being dosed at work such is the nature of effects on me. Also I know a few people who I have worked with that always seem to have headaches and dose cocodamol throughout the day. These are the 8/500 but they don't realise how reliant they are on them. I also knew a woman who had such a mighty script she would hand the 60/500's out like sweets at work. I'm not condoning this behaviour but it did happen.


----------



## Shambles

Ya, lotsa peeps who get co-co scripts and are not too clued up about the opioid side of things tend to see them as sweeties and are happy to dish 'em out cos they seem to work wonders compared to OTC stuff. I wonder how they'd feel if it were pointed out to them they were essentially junkies and smack dealers? :D

Also, it's very true that people react very differently to codeine - and opies in general really. I've always been unusually sensitive to codeine - even when I had a gear habit and since coming off it for some reason. In fact my very first taste of opiated bliss was being given two 30mg codeine phosphate pills at work one day and being told to go to the toilets, crush and sniff 'em. Became my best friends instantly. It actually amazes me even now how much effect I got from a piddly 60mg of intranasal codeine. I really did though. Was buzzing me lil nads off for a few hours each time. Obviously things escalated kinda quickly after that though 

Am presuming it's all down to that enzyme - some have more efficient versions than others.

EDIT: Actually my _very_ first taste of opiated bliss was being given a coupla lines of gear to chase by a junky mate of mine a coupla years earlier. Was pretty much a one-off though - the codeine was when it became accessible and regular.


----------



## Pagey

Ben So Furry said:


> Also the 'not on a school night' comment interests me because I wouldn't be too worried carrying a dose over into work. In fact I feel would fine being dosed at work such is the nature of effects on me. Also I know a few people who I have worked with that always seem to have headaches and dose cocodamol throughout the day. These are the 8/500 but they don't realise how reliant they are on them. I also knew a woman who had such a mighty script she would hand the 60/500's out like sweets at work. I'm not condoning this behaviour but it did happen.



Yeah I think that's one of the main problems with codeine/opiates - way too easy to act perfectly normal and function properly on them which just makes it that much harder to limit your use and keep it to the week-ends or whatever. 
Well, act normal and function properly to a certain extent. I've had my moments :D


----------



## Dark Side

Shambles said:


> I sometimes feel remnants of codeine into the next day actually. Specifically when my tolerance is low and I've just picked up my script. Some find it very brief but has always had pretty long legs for me when not using regularly. And the wired thing is also completely normal - codeine is one of the stimulating opies. Usually feel a bit wired, chatty and generally "up" for the first 3-4h and then chilled, mongy and maybe even slightly noddy for the next few hours. At the right dose with little or no tolerance anyway. Maybe take this into consideration when taking codeine - take it a bit earlier in the day, perhaps. But ya, residual effects into the next day are certainly a possibility. So maybe not on a school night if that's a problem for you.



Same here,  feel calm as a leaf right now and its not placebo i notice it all the time after doing a big amount the night before.


----------



## BadBesty

Hi All

I am currently tapering off DHC, I jumped from my oxy habit to DHC last week and are currently down to 750mg DHC a day. I have drawn up a plan for my taper and by next Friday morning plan to be down to 375mg a day. I have enough DHC to last and take my morning dose next Friday, but I will need to order more next week to continue with the taper. I have no rush for this taper, so any advise on speed would be good. I take a drop tomorrow and then another drop on Tuesday.

My question is, I can order DHC for delivery on Friday or I can order codeine tablets. Would you recommend jumping to Codeine next Friday, or continue with DHC for the taper?

Any advise is greatly appreciated

Besty


----------



## Shambles

If it were I I'd probably stick with DHC. It's easy enough to taper with DHC alone but could maybe think about switching to codeine for the last stage. Not really necessary though. As for speed of taper, I prefer to take my time. Definitely not dropping every day, but every few days is fine. Gives yer body time to get it's breath between drops and I also find it's less prone to relapsing that way.

Much luck with the taper


----------



## BadBesty

Cheers Shambles

My taper is thus, using 30mg tabs:

.......9am         12pm      3pm     6pm     9pm
Today            5              5          4          4        4
Sat                4             4          4          4         4
Sun               4             4           4          4         4
Mon              4              4          3          3          3
Tues              4             4           3         3          3
Wed              3              3          3          3          3
thur              3              3           3          3          3
Fri                 3             3           2          2          2

Would you recommend dropping a dose interval at some stage?

Cheers


----------



## Shambles

I would actually. Five doses a day is a tad high for tapering. Nothing outrageous given you're tapering from oxy though. Am not sure whether it would be better to drop down the number of daily doses sooner or later though. It may be worth trying to do so sooner as it will be more noticeable later on when doses are lower though. DHC has a pretty decent half-life so the fewer doses you take a day the better really. It's always the final stages of any taper which are the hardest and if your body is too accustomed to frequent redosing it'll be harder still when you get down to singles.

I'd probably try to skip a redose rather than drop the number per dose if it were I. Maybe go for 4x4 on the Monday? Also might be worth considering taking fewer during the day and saving an extra one for evening to help sleep. Kinda depends on what you do with your day though. But I always found that the lack of sleep really grinds you down after a while and will become more noticeable when doses get lower. Feeling a bit ropey through the day is maybe less of a problem than being up half the night. Does depend on your situation though.

But broadly speaking that looks like a pretty good taper plan to me


----------



## BadBesty

Thats great thanks mate

To be honest the Oxy bit is done, i havent taken that for about a week, and am quite comfortable on the DHC as of yesterday. Wasnt a great week, but that drop has been taken care of relatively well with the DHC.

I will get the weekend done as above, and then take your advice on the Monday and switch to 4 doses.

What I have found personally is teh morning is the worst, obvioulsy due to the time between the evening and morning dose and by teh evening am pretty good, I suppose it builds in your system during teh day

Many thanks buddy


----------



## Shambles

Ya, mornings and evenings tend to be the worst. Even if you feel a bit ropey during the day it's usually easier to distract yourself with stuff to keep your mind off of it. Is why I'd tend to go for the main doses in morning and evening and smaller ones during the day. But whatever works for you really. It's honestly not that hard to taper down DHC. Have done it many times. You should be fine but good luck with it anyway 

Oh, and keep us updated. Am sure folks here can offer advice to tailor your taper schedule as you go along if required. Also always nice to get a bit of support in general. Good for the motivation innit.


----------



## BadBesty

I have always gone cold turkey in the past, as it is usually when I cant get anymore and am left in teh shit. I have now had a guts full of having to dose daily, I had a wedding the other day and obvioulsy took my dose to keep me going and with a few beers on top was hammered!! Need to get off teh dependency on it.

Do you still get a bump of withdrawl at the end when you stop if you taper slowly, or does it sort of fizzle out gently (I hope!!)


----------



## Shambles

Always a bit of a bump at the end but the point of a taper is to keep that bump as small as possible. It really does help to let your body adjust to ever-lower levels over time rather than just stop dead. I think so anyway. Whenever I've CT'd I've always relapsed at the first possible opportunity. I'm very much a fan of tapering as long and slow and comfortable as possible. Why make it harder than it needs to be?

The last stages of any taper are always the hardest. This is why folk get stranded on 2ml of methadone for years on end. The actual w/d pains will be negligible at that stage but the psychological impact can be incredibly daunting. If you struggle with the endgame you can always switch to liquid dosing though. Is easier to shave off smaller increments than to drop 30mg at a time. You shouldn't need to though as you'll be well used to just DHC at that stage. If needs be it's always an option though.


----------



## BadBesty

Many thanks for all your help Shambles, greatly appreciated and will update next week

Cheers


----------



## Dark Side

Pagey said:


> At Boots anyway yeah. Other than that I've only tried independant pharmacies and they didn't have generics.
> 
> At the start of the year I would just buy a shitload in France - pure 400mg for about 2€50, and they taste good %) - and bring them back to London in a suitcase and they'd last me quite a while but unfortunately it eventually got to the point where the number of boxes I would've had to pack would have been sliiiiightly suspicious haha.



Boots have generics for 1.80, Tesco is the cheapest at 1.25


----------



## Pagey

There's seriously no way...I've asked for them before and never gotten anything at that price 
Doesn't really matter anyway, I'm taking a break from opiates and even if I weren't I stopped using codeine a while ago. Although have to admit I'm still annoyed I've been spending so much more than necessary


----------



## Dark Side

Hmm i did a dose last night around 350 mg and smoked quite alot of kush, went to bed without setting my alarm clock at 5am and woke up at 4pm. Killa

They do sell em pagey because i been to boots loads, they got own brand Paracetamol and codeine and own brand Ibuprofen and codeine.


----------



## monstanoodle

BadBesty said:


> Many thanks for all your help Shambles, greatly appreciated and will update next week
> 
> Cheers


Good luck and much strength to you *Beasty*! I'd take my hat off to you if I ever took it off 
Good on you 
And yeah I've got to agree with *Shammy* - Taper the daily intervals when you can and yes, the last few stages are the hardest of all and a lot of that is to do with the psychology that we attached to such substances, so I would advise massively that you find something you enjoy that can keep you distracted from that shit 

Seeing as I got my script incredibly late today, I had 420mg of Codeine crushed, all into my mouth and downed with those Lucozade Isotonic drinks (I need Electrolytes at present).
It's weird that it gives me energy - When nothing's in me I'm sluggish and always in pain, then Codeine in > Go go go go go do something productive or just chat shit on here or there or anywhere!


----------



## Pagey

Dark Side said:


> Hmm i did a dose last night around 350 mg and smoked quite alot of kush, went to bed without setting my alarm clock at 5am and woke up at 4pm. Killa
> 
> They do sell em pagey because i been to boots loads, they got own brand Paracetamol and codeine and own brand Ibuprofen and codeine.



Well yeah, I always get their own brand and it costs me over £5 ...very odd. How many pills per box are you getting? Maybe I'm getting bigger boxes? (I get 32 pills)


----------



## masaz

Tolerance must have dropped somewhat, managed to utterly spang myself on ~450mg the other night. Proper nodding out and vomiting, not had that in years. Got lovely claw marks all over my boobs and stomach now too, yay. Always seems to be the way when I do it at my parents' and not at home. Can't be more than three weeks since I last did it but I guess that was enough. They were 30/500s tho so maybe lost less than I normally would in an extraction? Fuck knows. Really had my heart pounding too, more than stims ever have, though maybe that was anxiety, it went when I laid down with a cold towel and talked to girlthing for a bit.


----------



## Mental Kenny

^mmm claw marks on your boobs? I think we should see some photos to see whether you're in danger or not%)


----------



## BadBesty

monstanoodle said:


> Good luck and much strength to you *Beasty*! I'd take my hat off to you if I ever took it off
> Good on you
> And yeah I've got to agree with *Shammy* - Taper the daily intervals when you can and yes, the last few stages are the hardest of all and a lot of that is to do with the psychology that we attached to such substances, so I would advise massively that you find something you enjoy that can keep you distracted from that shit



Thats great thanks. Had a wobble on Saturday when I thought it would be a good idea to get some coke in and ended up dosing up to try and get to sleep.

I am back on scedule now and am on 4 30mgs tab 4 times a day and am dropping tomorrow to 4 x 3 tabs for 3 days.

Got plenty of time on my side and are determined. Its a nightmare as no one knows and have hidden it well, using hayfever, weed as a cover.

Just cant wait for that day when I do not have to take anything to be able to function normally.

We will get there!!! and good luck to you too


----------



## BadBesty

One more thing while I am at it, is that this is a great board and the relief to say out loud about it was immense. i know it is anonomous, but writing in public about it has been a great help. Thanks all :D


----------



## masaz

Mental Kenny said:


> ^mmm claw marks on your boobs? I think we should see some photos to see whether you're in danger or not%)



I nearly fell for that!


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Got given 5 30mg codeine phosphate tablets so 160mg. Will I feel any different than when I do a CWE of co codamol ? I usually do 250mg extract. 
Also can you tell by looking at the pills they are Codeine only ?


----------



## Mental Kenny

^I believe there is a very big pill ID website, try to google. Honestly I wouldn't take them unless I were 100% certain they were codeine only.


----------



## acidhermione

I have over a hundred 50mg tablets lying about my house, I get them prescribed for wisdom teeth pain and due to a clerical error got an extra batch in a repeat prescription. 

I have accidentally got a buzz from taking 4 at a time but I didn't explaore further because it turned my tummy upside down. What is a good dosage for a decent buzz without any sick feelings?


----------



## Dark Side

Dunno because i never get nausea from it no matter the dose, 160mg should be fine


----------



## Pagey

Opiumoftheworld said:


> Got given 5 30mg codeine phosphate tablets so 160mg. Will I feel any different than when I do a CWE of co codamol ? I usually do 250mg extract.
> Also can you tell by looking at the pills they are Codeine only ?



Erm as MK said there are various pill ID websites online but yeah, be 100% sure. I OD'ed on ibuprofen a few months ago and I can assure you it isn't a pleasant affair 
As to whether you'll feel any different - well basically, a fair amount of the drug is lost in CWEs so if you were taking 250mg of pure codeine when you usually CWE 250mg codeine, you'd feel the pure codeine considerably more than usual. But since you've only got 160mg I'd guess you're just gonna be a bit underwhelmed compared to your usual effects. 
Unless you have a low natural tolerance, 160mg is pretty low for codeine.



acidhermione said:


> I have over a hundred 50mg tablets lying about my house, I get them prescribed for wisdom teeth pain and due to a clerical error got an extra batch in a repeat prescription.
> 
> I have accidentally got a buzz from taking 4 at a time but I didn't explaore further because it turned my tummy upside down. What is a good dosage for a decent buzz without any sick feelings?



So you took 200mg? You'll just get more nauseous the more you take. Codeine is very prone to provoking nausea (it used to make me throw up almost every time, when even heroin never did...) so if you're oneo f the unlucky people who's susceptible to it, taking more will just make things worse.
Anti-histamines help, otherwise you just have to suck it up if you're determined to use the codeine really.
For a first time dose I definitely wouldn't take much more than 200mg. Maybe 250mg but you're just likely to feel sick and throw up the whole time. Definitely no more than that.


----------



## acidhermione

Aw thank you so much for the in depth advice! I did enjoy the feeling but then my stomach turned, I hate feeling sick or an upset tummy. Also made me heavy constipated which was not cool man. 

Thanks for the advice though. Will try again soon and hopefully it will be better.


----------



## Pagey

No prob  and yeah I definitely know the feeling. I find that usually when I've taken a bit too much and am starting to feel nauseous like that it helps to just lie back, close your eyes and take some long deep breaths until it passes...just avoid moving basically. But if you've _really_ taken too much that's unlikely to help unfortunately.

But as I mentioned, if you take some anti-histamines about the time you take the codeine they'll help with a number of unpleasant side-effects, like the nausea and itching.

Anyway yeah, hope it's a bit less queasy next time!


----------



## scrooloose

aaahh, lovely bottle of codeine linctus down the hatch. All worries just melt away. Stuff actually gets me motivated, may even cut the grass and do some weeding. Love it.


----------



## Dark Side

I hate it when pharmacists ask too many questions, like whats it for?

Make such a big deal some of them, total jobs worths because the only thing they even know about medicine is what is on the box. Nanny state


----------



## Mental Kenny

Dark Side said:


> I hate it when pharmacists ask too many questions, like whats it for?
> 
> Make such a big deal some of them, total jobs worths because the only thing they even know about medicine is what is on the box. Nanny state



Last summer I was in Paris, where they sell OTC codeine, I was in mild kratom WD and spent a whole afternoon trying to get some codeine. I swear nobody sold me anything, they all made excuses like we've run out, we don't stock it and so on. Must have tried like fifteen pharmacies. Annoying


----------



## monstanoodle

BadBesty said:


> Thats great thanks. Had a wobble on Saturday when I thought it would be a good idea to get some coke in and ended up dosing up to try and get to sleep.
> 
> I am back on scedule now and am on 4 30mgs tab 4 times a day and am dropping tomorrow to 4 x 3 tabs for 3 days.
> 
> Got plenty of time on my side and are determined. Its a nightmare as no one knows and have hidden it well, using hayfever, weed as a cover.
> 
> Just cant wait for that day when I do not have to take anything to be able to function normally.
> 
> We will get there!!! and good luck to you too...
> 
> ...One more thing while I am at it, is that this is a great board and the relief to say out loud about it was immense. i know it is anonomous, but writing in public about it has been a great help. Thanks all :D


No worries  Another thing - Wobbles are part and parcel of the process at times. As anyone who is dependent on a substance will tell you of their experiences, there are quite often lapses and relapses, but you're back on track now and that's what matters 

And abso-fuckin-lutely! It was a really heavy weight lifted from my shoulders when I was able to share my troubles on here too  It is a wonderful place full of wonderful people and I'm extremely glad I stumbled upon it one day!
Very glad to hear yer doing well and finding BL helpful good sir 


Dark Side said:


> I hate it when pharmacists ask too many questions, like whats it for?
> 
> Make such a big deal some of them, total jobs worths because the only thing they even know about medicine is what is on the box. Nanny state


It's funny you should bring that up actually*:


*NSFW*: 



On Tuesday - when I had to chase my repeat prescription's proverbial tail again - one of the newer head pharmacists asked if she could have a talk about my medication and me, as I'd been using it (and attending the same pharmacy) for over a year (something they're doing now it seems).
I obliged completely and told her that I was expecting such a thing to happen one day, so she went off to get a consent form and we went into the little "talk box" as I like to call it.
So yeah, she started asking a few questions such as what I was on them for and if I'd had any side-effects etc. etc., and I gave her a proper biopharmacological  / psychological step-by-step _"I'm on [medication] for [reason]"_ response. And she started laughing and said _"Well, this is one of the easiest sessions I've ever had to do!"_ :D
And she said _"So when you said you read a lot...?"_ I responded _"I do a lot of research on pharmacology and I always have since I was put on Citalopram."_
Her:_"And you like to know what's going on...."_
Me: _"Yeah what's going in my body and what receptors in the brain..."_
... And that continued for a couple of minutes, then we parted ways happily and said bye 

It was really good actually, because - as I said - I was expecting one day that a new head pharmacist would inquire about my plethora of meds and their purpose, but also that she knew I was handling it and knew what it was doing and why it was helping et. al.

So yeah - Some are box-reading-cunts, *Dark*, but some are lovely and just want to help 




* It's a bit of a ramble so don't bother reading if you can be arsed


----------



## Pagey

Mental Kenny said:


> Last summer I was in Paris, where they sell OTC codeine, I was in mild kratom WD and spent a whole afternoon trying to get some codeine. I swear nobody sold me anything, they all made excuses like we've run out, we don't stock it and so on. Must have tried like fifteen pharmacies. Annoying



You have to know where to go (as I now do ), most of them actually don't hold the pure pills, they're only in the really big pharmacies - and you have to look as far from a drug user as possible. If you ask for the codeine/paracetamol ones they'll always give them to you and all the pharmacies have them, I'm very surprised you didn't have more luck.. Were you asking for codeine directly or saying the brand name? I've literally never once been refused the codeine/para ones.


----------



## Mental Kenny

Tussipax, I was asking for that.


----------



## Pagey

Yeah noone actually has tussipax, they probably weren't even lying. They all hold co-doliprane.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Said codeine phosphate on the foil wrap so took em all. No problems but didn't feel much at all. I've run out now so my try the lyrica - Diazapam combo.


----------



## Mental Kenny

Co-doliprane is codeine plus paracetamol right? For CWEs is it better to get paracetamol or ibuprofen, which one washes out the best?

Paracetamol scares me to death, I was given it as a kid and I believe it did damage me, awful poison, they should not be allowed to sell it.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

To answer the original question - The more the better!!

But in the interests of 'HR', then obviously the answer is 'as much as it takes to give you your desired effect, whilst not compromising your health! (i.e. WE have absolutely no idea as there are far too many variables involved.!)

Sorry mate, but we just cannot answer that question - but as a rule of thumb, 200 - 300mg should do it.  Have fun :D


----------



## Survival0200

I just read a news article on codeine. Where I live: 313000 people were prescribed a codeine product last year. The article was labeled "codeine will be the next opioid crisis". People get hooked to it.


----------



## Pagey

Mental Kenny said:


> Co-doliprane is codeine plus paracetamol right? For CWEs is it better to get paracetamol or ibuprofen, which one washes out the best?
> 
> Paracetamol scares me to death, I was given it as a kid and I believe it did damage me, awful poison, they should not be allowed to sell it.



Yeah it's paracetamol sorry  regarding the ibuprofen vs. paracetamol thing for CWEs I've actually got no idea...I seem to recall someone saying ibuprofen is better but don't take my word for it.

I get it though, I overdosed on ibuprofen a few months ago and now I can't take anything containing ibuprofen or paracetamol without throwing up. Sooo the solution for that is to get padéryl, which is pure codeine. They usually have it in the big pharmacies but you often have to try a few before getting lucky.


----------



## Doody OD

Pagey said:


> You have to know where to go (as I now do ), most of them actually don't hold the pure pills, they're only in the really big pharmacies - and you have to look as far from a drug user as possible. If you ask for the codeine/paracetamol ones they'll always give them to you and all the pharmacies have them, I'm very surprised you didn't have more luck.. Were you asking for codeine directly or saying the brand name? I've literally never once been refused the codeine/para ones.



Hi Pagey, I didn't know codeine phos was available OTC in Paris, what name is it sold under over there?


----------



## Pagey

Codeine/paracetamol is co-doliprane and you'll get that one absolutely anywhere.
Padéryl is pure codeine and as I was saying, you usually have to look around a bit. But you can always get co-doliprane


----------



## Doody OD

Pagey said:


> Codeine/paracetamol is co-doliprane and you'll get that one absolutely anywhere.
> Padéryl is pure codeine and as I was saying, you usually have to look around a bit. But you can always get co-doliprane



Nice one thanks, is padéryl tabsfor pain, or is it a liquid for coughs? Also if you can remember what strenghts does it come in? I don't get to Paris as much as I used to but it is always handy to know.


----------



## Pagey

It's tabs for coughs/throat pain, not that they'll ask you what you need it for anyway  and yes, each pack contains 20 pills of 20mg each. Very cheap too, around 2€.


----------



## Doody OD

Cheers I'll file that away for when I'm next over there.


----------



## username13

In south america they had codipront avail. You could buy it without a script but in some case the pharmacies wouldnt sell it...fun stuff. Half a caja was enough to work for mild to moderate pain relief. Maybe four or five pills at 30mg but it also had a decongestant and maybe something else. Pills always had more than the liquid too. The liquid would be good for tapering cuz you can get smaller doses. Cheap too.


----------



## Dark Side

monstanoodle said:


> No worries  Another thing - Wobbles are part and parcel of the process at times. As anyone who is dependent on a substance will tell you of their experiences, there are quite often lapses and relapses, but you're back on track now and that's what matters
> 
> And abso-fuckin-lutely! It was a really heavy weight lifted from my shoulders when I was able to share my troubles on here too  It is a wonderful place full of wonderful people and I'm extremely glad I stumbled upon it one day!
> Very glad to hear yer doing well and finding BL helpful good sir
> 
> It's funny you should bring that up actually*:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday - when I had to chase my repeat prescription's proverbial tail again - one of the newer head pharmacists asked if she could have a talk about my medication and me, as I'd been using it (and attending the same pharmacy) for over a year (something they're doing now it seems).
> I obliged completely and told her that I was expecting such a thing to happen one day, so she went off to get a consent form and we went into the little "talk box" as I like to call it.
> So yeah, she started asking a few questions such as what I was on them for and if I'd had any side-effects etc. etc., and I gave her a proper biopharmacological  / psychological step-by-step _"I'm on [medication] for [reason]"_ response. And she started laughing and said _"Well, this is one of the easiest sessions I've ever had to do!"_ :D
> And she said _"So when you said you read a lot...?"_ I responded _"I do a lot of research on pharmacology and I always have since I was put on Citalopram."_
> Her:_"And you like to know what's going on...."_
> Me: _"Yeah what's going in my body and what receptors in the brain..."_
> ... And that continued for a couple of minutes, then we parted ways happily and said bye
> 
> It was really good actually, because - as I said - I was expecting one day that a new head pharmacist would inquire about my plethora of meds and their purpose, but also that she knew I was handling it and knew what it was doing and why it was helping et. al.
> 
> So yeah - Some are box-reading-cunts, *Dark*, but some are lovely and just want to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * It's a bit of a ramble so don't bother reading if you can be arsed





Yeah best pharmacist is the one near me that isnt part of a chain, because i can just go in there and get my shit with no questions asked ha


----------



## masaz

Aye, same here with the one round the corner from me. Bloke's been in the job for fifty years or so, the sign outside the shop says. Him and his wife run it and they're both awesome and lovely and know their shit. Always a pleasure going there. 

HOWEVER, a ten minute bus ride nets you three pharmacies in the same shopping centre, for some inexplicable fucking reason. Three!

edit: I mean it's not even a big shopping centre. It's like something out of the League of Gentlemen.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Mixing DHC and normal codeine.. Does this alter the feeling much ? I have a box of both to make up to 350mg.


----------



## Pagey

Opiumoftheworld said:


> Mixing DHC and normal codeine.. Does this alter the feeling much ?



No not really, it'll just be a bit stronger...


----------



## wcote

Might get some oxy, but not sure how much to take, 500mg of DHC wouldn't do much, and smoking a bag of proper good gear would get me noddy.  Would a dose of say 15 - 20mg give me a nice rush? Would not expect nod, just a buzz from snorting it.


----------



## curious_24

If 500mg of DHC won't do much, I doubt 15-20mg oxy would go very far (though I'm no expert).


----------



## Shambles

It's a bit hard to say for sure, but I've switched from taking codeine at similar (actually usually somewhat lower) doses and switched straight to oxy several times and needed a lot more than 15-20mg. I could certainly feel 20mg but nothing very interesting. I always find I need a lot of oxy to make it worthwhile though - anything less than 60mg is pretty much pointless for me. I suspect this may be due to such familiarity with opies in general though. It just never seems like tolerance ever totally resets to pre-addict levels 

Is kinda strange that I can still get a good hit from codeine in the 300-500mg range whenever I take it really. I can though. But oxy - heroin too, actually - I need way more than I'd expect to if I went from conversion charts. Morphine too. And fent. In fact all opies. Seems like I'm just very sensitive to codeine, for whatever reason, but have always had a fairly high natural tolerance to other opies. Odd. But also true.

To be honest, I'd be surprised if anyone with any level of opi tolerance got much off of 20mg of oxy. Without tolerance it'd floor ya, with tolerance it'll feel okay but mild. To get a rush you'll almost certainly need more. But obviously start low if you do. It builds quite nicely when you topup does oxy. Does for me anyway. But, as has been demonstrated, I'm a bit odd


----------



## wcote

Ain't had habit in over 2 years, tolerance is low. Might as we start low. Do you snort em?


----------



## Mental Kenny

wcote said:


> Ain't had habit in over 2 years, tolerance is low. Might as we start low. Do you snort em?



I've snorted a fair bit of oxy in the past, with hindsight I believe it was a massive waste. Just let them melt in your mouth, chew them


----------



## Shambles

Oral gets you the biggest bang fer yer buck. Podgering probably similar only nicer, but the ones I get seem to gel up if you add water so never managed it. I must admit I do tend to snort lines too when I have oxy in. I know it's wasteful but it does give a nice rush. It's also quite possibly why I tend to get through 150mg+ from day one of using the stuff when I do get any in


----------



## Pagey

^Oddly enough the oxy rush from snorting them makes me feel really queasy and unpleasant every time...feels like a 'dirty' rush. I still don't get the point of snorting oxy though. Such a waste. Surely getting more high is more important than acting druggy? 



curious_24 said:


> If 500mg of DHC won't do much, I doubt 15-20mg oxy would go very far (though I'm no expert).



Oooh you'd be surprised...oxy really is in a different league. First time I did it I could barely move from the strength of the nod with 7.5 mg haha. Good days. And that was with quite a codeine tolerance already.


----------



## Shambles

Yup. Getting higher is definitely more important than acting druggy. I must admit I do really enjoy the oxy rush though. I think I probably got a bit slack with dosing cos whenever I've gotten oxy I've gotten 'em pretty cheap so had plenty to play with. If I had to pay the going rate I'd definitely be a bit more cautious with dosing


----------



## Pagey

Yeah I think if you were paying a couple hundred a hit you would sacrifice the druggy bit


----------



## Dark Side

Meh i got asked earlier at the pharmacy near me, "How many of these do you take a day?" lol i just said usually no more then 2 and not every day. >< Then she went to ask soem other dude if i could have them and i still got sold them.  Knew it was gonna happen soon and thats 2 pharmacy's i cant go to now out of 5.


----------



## Ben So Furry

Matey learn the staff rotation. When folk have days off etc. etc. Supermarkets are good because they have so many different staff all the time.


----------



## Shambles

Also, online pharmacies are very handy for topping up supplies. I'm not sure how strict the repeat buy policies are but have a feeling some are a bit slack cos I'm pretty sure some folk here manage to fulfil all their codeiney desires from online pharmacies alone. Also, it's much easier to buy codeine linctus online than it is at most pharmacies. Usually only £2.99 per bottle and that's 600mg of codeine with no paracetamol or other nasties involved. Very handy to supplement co-cos. At least one of the online pharmacies lets you buy two bottles at a time which makes it a more tempting offer cos otherwise the postage costs make online purchasing a bit pricey.


----------



## curious_24

I consume anywhere up to a gram of codeine every day.  All purchased from "legitimate" online pharmacies.  Not a CWE in sight!

It's expensive but I'd rather pay the extra than bugger about trying to filter potentially deadly amounts of paracetamol.


----------



## Ben So Furry

Good point Shambles. I don't like the linctus for some reason. I much prefer a cwe. I have used online pharmacies for some stronger co-codamols but haven't made a repeat order because they are very expensive and I've now got a decent rotation on with my local pharmacies. Thanks for reminding me though. If Jeff at Boot's has to fill in a sick day and catches me off guard one time I'll know what to do. Cheers.


----------



## Shambles

^ I kinda know what you mean about linctus, Ben. Personally I like it cos it was what I cut me teeth on (I was scripted over a litre a day at one point :D). It does seem to not last as long as straight codeine pills for me but neither do CWEs (for me, anyway) so is a decent option in my case.

Also, my face cocktail recipe from my misspent yoof:

Codeine Slammers

Take a pint glass. Half fill with codeine lictus. Top up to nearly the top with vodka. Add a tablespoon of Andrew's Liver Salts and stir in (partially in pretence that it may save your liver from dying on the spot, mostly just cos it makes it fizzy and hence slammable). Down in one for ultimate win 

(this recipe may not be the height of hr)



curious_24 said:


> I consume anywhere up to a gram of codeine every day.  All purchased from "legitimate" online pharmacies.  Not a CWE in sight!
> 
> It's expensive but I'd rather pay the extra than bugger about trying to filter potentially deadly amounts of paracetamol.



Do you just rotate heavily and use masses of different online pharmacies or are the ones you use okay with repeat orders? To be honest, I've only ordered three bottles so far - one from one place and two from another. I've been kinda wary of re-ordering too soon in case I get flagged up and frankly can't be arsed to order from a gazillion different ones at the moment.


----------



## curious_24

My main one will sell as many bottles as I ask them to, as long as its no more than 2 per order.   Last week I ordered two bottles Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Saturday.  No questions asked at any point!

They used to allow bulk purchases but implemented the two bottles per order thing about a year ago.


----------



## Pagey

Ben So Furry said:


> Matey learn the staff rotation. When folk have days off etc. etc. Supermarkets are good because they have so many different staff all the time.



Exactly. I could describe every single person who works from when to when on what days at the 7 or 8 pharmacies nearest me


----------



## Shambles

Another tip is to recruit friends/family to buy on your behalf. If you have people around who either wouldn't object or are easily lied to a bit suggestible and unlikely to ask difficult questions. Me and a mate used to also ask randomers to go in for us and give 'em some bullshit story. You'd be surprised at how willing to assist some kindly folks are. Where there's a will...


----------



## curious_24

I've never had the balls to get a randomer to go in for me.  I've only ever been refused once and that was for asking for a bottles of codeine linctus about 6 months after last purchasing anything from that pharmacy!  The pharmacist says he remembered me buying it before and that if I needed it that often (once every six months!) then I need to see a doctor!!  

If only he knew....

EDIT - The wife's purchased stuff for me a few times but she doesn't like doing it, so I rarely ask.


----------



## Pagey

^Haha seriously? I almost just want to be impressed by the pharmacist tbh Oo


----------



## Shambles

curious_24 said:


> I've never had the balls to get a randomer to go in for me.



To be honest, I probably only had the balls to do it cos I was always with a friend who was far more outgoing than me. He was one of those people that others just instantly warm to so I (as his far quieter, far murkier mate) just kinda rode his coattails really. I doubt I'd be able to do it on my own now. Maybe if in dire need. But luckily we have online pharmacies these days which makes it far easier to shop around. Just a shame that they have a record of all you order so need to find a nice accommodating one or a gazillion less-accommodating ones on rotation. Although with a pharmacist with a memory like the one you mention who needs a computerised database of prior custom? :D


----------



## Ben So Furry

Damn that's harsh Curious. There's this blonde girl in Asda who works four days on three off. She doesn't give a crap. She does the 'only use for a maximum of three days' spiel while I'm there smiling after buying off her two days ago. She knows it. I can rely on her when Brenda in Lloyds is filling in for someone making Lloyds a no go for another few days.


----------



## Doody OD

Are there any brand names for codeine linctus in the UK? Over here we have a brand called Codinex which I used to use a lot.  I would jump on my bike on a saturday morning, cover about 100 miles and come home with aqt least 10 150ml bottles by mid afternoon.

However,the have push a lot of restrictions on OTC codeine here now.  In most places you get asked a series of questions in which they will try find a reason to refuse you.


----------



## Shambles

Erm... Bell's and Care are two brands I can think of offhand. They're basically generics though. I don't think any of the big brands really do it as it's so out of fashion and restricted.


----------



## Doody OD

Shambles said:


> Erm... Bell's and Care are two brands I can think of offhand. They're basically generics though. I don't think any of the big brands really do it as it's so out of fashion and restricted.



I know it is not available at every chemist, but is it still possible to get it OTC.  I started of on various bottles, Actified Compound Linctus, Dimatone Co, Physedly [sp?] amonst others, but fuck that was nearly 30 years ago.


----------



## Shambles

Oh I know it is still available at many chemists behind the counter. Finding chemists who will actually admit to selling it tends to be the problem


----------



## Doody OD

Shambles said:


> Oh I know it is still available at many chemists behind the counter. Finding chemists who will actually admit to selling it tends to be the problem



Cheers, I left out the question mark, that was a question about if it was still available OTC over there.  Apologies.  I think it might be similar here.  I must check out NI as I am not that far away from the border over here.  However, My tolerance to stronger opiates is very hight at the moment.


----------



## BadBesty

I always found teh supermarkets to be great, we have an Asda and Tesco both with pharmacys inside and both open from 7am - 11pm, so there were at least 2 shift changes a day, so a trip in the morning and then anothe rearly evening. this only works for a day, as is best to leave a few days between going back, but they were always so busy that they seemed to never have a chance to remember you unless you were there day in day out.

I read on here that someone was buying daily from one online chemist, but dont know which one, so some are not sticking to rules and are happy to make the money. If you search and read forums you can still find good vendors of neat codeine, dhc, which saves all of the hassle, but obvioulsy is a risk, but there are good ones out there.

My life was easy chemist shopping as my town has 9 chemists within 6 miles of each other. God knows how they all survive as there isnt th epopulation here to support them all??


----------



## Sprout

BadBesty said:


> I always found teh supermarkets to be great, we have an Asda and Tesco both with pharmacys inside and both open from 7am - 11pm, so there were at least 2 shift changes a day, so a trip in the morning and then anothe rearly evening. this only works for a day, as is best to leave a few days between going back, but they were always so busy that they seemed to never have a chance to remember you unless you were there day in day out.
> 
> I read on here that someone was buying daily from one online chemist, but dont know which one, so some are not sticking to rules and are happy to make the money. If you search and read forums you can still find good vendors of neat codeine, dhc, which saves all of the hassle, but obvioulsy is a risk, but there are good ones out there.
> 
> My life was easy chemist shopping as my town has 9 chemists within 6 miles of each other. God knows how they all survive as there isnt th epopulation here to support them all??



Probably by selling codeine linctus, co-codamol, various DHC preparations and sedating anti-histamines...


----------



## BadBesty

SproutOnSmack said:


> Probably by selling codeine linctus, co-codamol, various DHC preparations and sedating anti-histamines...



Too true, but when it is you going in there to buy to abuse, you think you are the only person in the world that ever buys them!! 'Thats the 4th box hes bought this week!! What on earth does he do with them all!!!'


----------



## BadBesty

There are quite often articles in papers, online, etc that talk about codeine, being Britains hidden addiction epidemic. How bad is it do you think? How many do you reckon they get through in a day?

There are obviously tiers - those who buy to CWE, those who abuse without CWE, and those who probably do not realise they are addicted

I bet the figures are quite shocking.

I know if they sold Codeine only products the issue would probably get worse, but we are adults ffs, let us get on with what we want to!!!


----------



## Myshkin

BadBesty said:


> There are quite often articles in papers, online, etc that talk about codeine, being Britains hidden addiction epidemic. How bad is it do you think? How many do you reckon they get through in a day?



It frightens me to think about it. 

I know first-hand that 30/500 cocos (and in some cases co-dydramol) are handed out like Smarties to people who suffer from liver problems and / or chronic alcoholism. Great idea. Worse still, these people are often of a generation that trusts any medication that comes from their doctor, and tolerance makes it pretty much impossible for them to stick to 'safe' doses.  

I eventually persuaded my dad to push his doctor for straight codeine tablets, but a lot of damage had already been done by that point. It's all well and good printing 'avoid alcohol' on a label, but in some cases this just isn't going to happen.


----------



## BadBesty

Its not good.

My old man is on teh 30/500's along with 400mg ibuprofen (big pink tabs) from his doc for his knee issues. (Bad knees from football) and god knows what that is doing to him each day, especially with the bottle of wine he washes it down with.

People trust their doctor and it is scary.

Is paracetamol that good a pain killer, or is it used as a deterrent from abuse? Paracetamol has never helped me at all, but to be fair Ibuprofen did wonders for my back when I fucked it up a couple of years ago.


----------



## Shambles

It really is frightening how obsessed with ramming paracetamol (and ibuprofen (not to mention the even nastier NSAIDs )) down our necks most docs are. It just doesn't seem to bother them in the slightest that even people who stick rigidly to the recommended doses are taking vast quantities of paracetamol on a daily basis. It just ain't healthy. I really don't see the problem in prescribing straight codeine at all. Certainly not to people with liver problems, alcohol issues and the like.

I just told my doc straight that I needed straight codeine pills cos I drink heavily and the paracetamol in co-cos will be the death of me. Somewhat bizarrely (and rather nicely ) he ended up prescribing me straight codeine on top of my co-cos without reducing the latter. I didn't complain 

Have seen docs about OTC co-co abuse and it really is scary. All those "normal" people - worker bees and housewives - taking sometimes several packs of OTC paracetamol/ibuprofen + codeine pills per day _without_ a CWE. I'm frankly amazed they are still alive. But what is really shocking is that even if their doc knows the situation they aren't prescribing straight codeine tapering/maintenance plans but rather just telling them to gradually reduce the number of OTC products they are taking. Gobsmacking levels of stupidity and ignorance


----------



## Myshkin

Shambles said:


> I really don't see the problem in prescribing straight codeine at all. Certainly not to people with liver problems, alcohol issues and the like.



Because they're feckless ne'er-do-wells who can't be trusted with something 'abusable', silly! 

So give them something abusable _and_ dangerous, and better still, keep 'em in the dark! That'll learn 'em!


----------



## BadBesty

Thats a nice result Shambles.

As you said teh amount some housewives, etc ar etaking is ridiculous. Reading about them taking 64+ in a day with no CWE.

When I CWE'ed nurofen plus, I never bothered grinding the pills, just let them sit in cold water for an hour and dissolve, but the ibuprofen seemed to swell in the water, you imagaine trying to pass that through your body, 64 pills would swell to the size of a fist.

Aint good and the single best piece of harm reduction is the CWE without doubt, in my mind, but very few know about it.

It is a ridiculous situation that wont change, just a queue in hospitals of kidney, liver, stomach, etc issues!! God forbid someone felt a buzz in their lifetime!!!


----------



## Dark Side

Not done any for a few days, so im thinking of just doing a 500 mg dose tonight. Is this actually a good idea will i get more high then say 400 mg?

I know your body stops producing morphine at 400 mg but i read most of the effect isnt actually from that.


----------



## monstanoodle

It's different for each person with regards to how high the ceiling dose is.

And let us not forget that it's not just Morphine that's produced, but Codeine-6-Glucuronide that is very much the most-part of Codeine's effects:


> Codeine-6-glucuronide (C6G) is a major active metabolite of codeine and may be responsible for as much as 60% of the analgesic effects of codeine.


It took far too long to have a page about it on Wiki 8(
Infact I've love to have some real, proper testing on C6G to see how useful and active it is!


----------



## masaz

I'm only posting to note that I had this thread opened in a background tab and assumed it said 'Nice Cockrings' because why wouldn't it? This has been happening for the past two days now. I misread gust as 'cunt' at least three times yesterday and told my guild leader in WoW that I had to go to a shop in game because I had too much 'crap in my vags'.

To add something of substance, I've never actually noticed much of an anal(oh god)gesic effect from codeine, though maybe the pain I have is of an unaffected by opioids nature. I remember having a morphine IV in hospital and getting fuck all pain relief, and not much else aside from nausea and sleepiness. I do get the euphoria and the cuddly friendliness from codeine but my back and foot pain remains when I'm high, I just guess I care less about it, or move less and sleep more? Not a lot works for me pain-wise, except NSAIDs for some of the foot stuff and of course that gives me asthma attacks and makes me shit fire.

Was wanting a bottle of codeine linctus for home because nothing says home like swinging in a hammock with pupils the size of a pin head but it's gone way the fuck up in price and I'm not one who I reckon could go into a chemist and be like 'yeah I have this awful cough *hack hack puppy dog eyes* or whatever, though know a certain BLer used to live round my way who was somehow excellent at it despite his...obvious demeanour? . Think ya need the front n I don't have it. Plus then I'd never dare go in again if they clocked me cos I'm like that. Place near my parents wouldn't sell it to my Mum and she's like 50 and has no clue about drugs apart from what she asks me. 

Gosh I ramble


----------



## Dark Side

BadBesty said:


> Thats a nice result Shambles.
> 
> As you said teh amount some housewives, etc ar etaking is ridiculous. Reading about them taking 64+ in a day with no CWE.
> 
> When I CWE'ed nurofen plus, I never bothered grinding the pills, just let them sit in cold water for an hour and dissolve, but the ibuprofen seemed to swell in the water, you imagaine trying to pass that through your body, 64 pills would swell to the size of a fist.
> 
> Aint good and the single best piece of harm reduction is the CWE without doubt, in my mind, but very few know about it.
> 
> It is a ridiculous situation that wont change, just a queue in hospitals of kidney, liver, stomach, etc issues!! God forbid someone felt a buzz in their lifetime!!!



Haha i know, they would rather die of liver failure then be labeled a drug addict too. Gotta love society


----------



## Doody OD

We have seen a lot of it over here too, I know of one direct death because of it.  They brought in new restrictions where you have to be interviewed by the pharmacist and then he/she decides whether you are worth of it.

On a different note, I can't believe you guys can order codeine linctus over the net and have it delivered, fuckers8(  Of course they won't deliver it to me over here.


----------



## Shambles

Not know anybody from across the border who you could have it delivered too?


----------



## Doody OD

Sadly I don't.  I have a feeling they wouldn't deliver but I had to go through the whole ordering process only to be binned at the very last click.


----------



## Dark Side

Did the 500 mg dose last night then smoked what was left of my master kush, best codeine high ive had in a while ha. playing fall out new vegas and couldn't keep my eyes open for shit ha

Oh yeh my nan is down for a week so annoying because the temptation to take them damn 30/500's she has so many of


----------



## Pagey

^Try staying with your oxy-receiving father all summer 
He leaves them in plain sight too, it's awful.


----------



## Doody OD

Has anyone ever done a CWE with tylex caps, they are the usual 500/30 co-mixture.  I literally have a minimum of 2,000 caps here.  I have never bother with CWE before and tbh my opiate tolerance would be too high to attempt it at the moment, but maybe another time.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

I was about to do a CWE on 32 ibroprfen/codeine pills and after reading this am worried. I usually filter with coffee filters 3 times.


----------



## Pagey

^Yeah you're fine...I only filter once and with years of codeine use I never had ibuprofen or paracetamol poisoning until the day I decided to take many dozens of pills without CWEs. If you're filtering properly (especially 3 times) there really isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Thanks pagey..... Would a small amount of vallium hurt as well ? I'm ultra stressed today


----------



## Pagey

A small amount of valium wouldn't hurt, no. As long as you make sure to keep it small


----------



## ausque

"Working your way up" will not work with codeine, unfortunately. You can not build onto your dosage as the enzyme that converts codeine into morphine does not work continuously. Sucks


----------



## curious_24

It does for me.  I once took about 200mg, came up, realised I wasn't as high as I wanted to be so took another 150mg about an hour later.   Got a second peak and felt amazing.  YMMV.


----------



## Doody OD

ausque said:


> "Working your way up" will not work with codeine, unfortunately. You can not build onto your dosage as the enzyme that converts codeine into morphine does not work continuously. Sucks



I'm not sure on that, at times when I use to take a fair bit of codeine, I would take up to three 150ml bottles of codeine linctus.  By the time I would get to different chemists to get a bottle in each there could be 3hrs between my first 150ml and my last 150ml and as I took each bottle it would increase my stone.


----------



## Ceres

16mg is definately not a nice codeine dosage. I don't know why they even make these OTC pretend painkillers.


----------



## Pagey

Yeah no. You can't hope to get much from that


----------



## Ceres

i really made a mistake eating  a months worth of pregabalin in 4 days (8.4 grams) and then having none left, abruptly. I have felt absolutely fucking terribel the past two days as a result, muscle tension, sweating, waking up in the middle of the night screaming. 

got codeine hoping it might help but the paracemtaol is doing more I think, a benzo seems to have fixed it for now.

I swear these 8mg/500mg codeine / paracetamol tablets are just OTC to get people addicted to them.


----------



## Pagey

Ah ouch  well 16mg codeine is pretty pointless really, if you want proper painkilling effects from them, without any tolerance I would take a good 150mg if I were you. With CWE of course.


----------



## Ben So Furry

Time for me to stop again for a while. I'm not feeling anything of a whole packet of 8/500 via cwe and I'm tempted to start getting two packets a day. Time for a tolerance break I think.


----------



## Pagey

Yes good idea Ben. Your tolerance will go down very quickly and getting more from them but using less often is _definitely _worth it. Just please try not to start increasing the number of packs you get


----------



## Ben So Furry

Thanks Pagey. No worries I seem to know when it's time for a break. Shame I wasn't this sensible with stimulants.

How can the price of co-co's vary so much? Where I live Asda and Superdrug sell for £1.29 cross the road to Boots and they are £2.49. Most independent pharmacies are around the £2 mark. What makes Boot's so special?


----------



## Ceres

im only taking these because of agonising pain. I had done cwe of paramol in the past when i was in a bad state of mind and just wanted to get high, something I'd never do now. I don't like opiates which is a good thing.

i got the boots ones and they were just  under 2 quid or something should allbe the same codeine phosphate thats in them though I wouldve thought...


----------



## monstanoodle

ausque said:


> "Working your way up" will not work with codeine, unfortunately. You can not build onto your dosage as the enzyme that converts codeine into morphine does not work continuously. Sucks


Like I said - Morphine is definitely not the be-all-and-end-all of Codeine's metabolism.
The enzyme that converts Codeine into Morphine does create a ceiling dose yes, but for 1 thing - That's not the same for everyone.
And Secondary,  You've to take into account of all the other metabolites that are created:


			
				Wiki BUT with credence said:
			
		

> CYP3A4 produces norcodeine and UGT2B7 conjugates codeine, norcodeine, and morphine to the corresponding 3- and 6- glucuronides. Srinivasan, Wielbo and Tebbett speculate that codeine-6-glucuronide is responsible for a large percentage of the analgesia of codeine, and, thus, these patients should experience some analgesia.


Also, if I remember reading correctly (a long shot, I know) then about 1% is converted into Hydrocodone.
Albeit practically useless, it's interesting regardless.


----------



## Ben So Furry

Ceres said:


> im only taking these because of agonising pain. I had done cwe of paramol in the past when i was in a bad state of mind and just wanted to get high, something I'd never do now. I don't like opiates which is a good thing.
> 
> i got the boots ones and they were just  under 2 quid or something should allbe the same codeine phosphate thats in them though I wouldve thought...



I forgot to say when I go to Snip's I get the gel cap ones so I can just pour the powder out without taking a hammer to the tablets. That's probably why they are more expensive. Silly me. Snip and snip are way cheaper than anyone else though by almost a quid.


----------



## Pagey

Ben So Furry said:


> Thanks Pagey. No worries I seem to know when it's time for a break. Shame I wasn't this sensible with stimulants.
> 
> How can the price of co-co's vary so much? Where I live Asda and Superdrug sell for £1.29 cross the road to Boots and they are £2.49. Most independent pharmacies are around the £2 mark. What makes Boot's so special?



Yes the prices are a bit odd. Especially since as I mentioned earlier in the thread, I would get them for about £5 
Anyway good luck with your break 



Ceres said:


> im only taking these because of agonising pain. I had done cwe of paramol in the past when i was in a bad state of mind and just wanted to get high, something I'd never do now. I don't like opiates which is a good thing.
> 
> i got the boots ones and they were just  under 2 quid or something should allbe the same codeine phosphate thats in them though I wouldve thought...



Yeah I got you didn't want to get high - but if you want proper pain relief you're going to have to take much stronger doses than what they say on the box. Codeine is usually sold either for coughs/throat aches or very mild pain so strong pain would probably be relieved more towards...yeah, 150mg I think. I doubt you'd get high off that but it should relieve you a bit.


----------



## Ben So Furry

Thank you Pagey. I'll be fine I'm not using anywhere near enough to be in any kind of trouble.

Look forward to getting a nice warm buzz back.


----------



## Pagey

Okok good


----------



## Ceres

yeah I don't think opiates are even really effective for this kind of pain, a benzo seems to have helped immensley though so I blame the pregabalin. thanks anyway.


----------



## Dark Side

Took a 300 mg dose around 3pm, im wondering can i have a few beers later tonight with no ill effect?


----------



## Pagey

When's 'later tonight'?


----------



## Dark Side

about 9pm-10pm


----------



## Pagey

Yeh you'll be fine


----------



## scrooloose

Just managed to blag a bottle of codeine linctus. Promethazine potentiates it right? Is it better to take the promethazine before the linctus or both at the same time?


----------



## Pagey

Yes it potentiates (like all anti-histamines), take them at the same time.


----------



## scrooloose

^ Will do just that. Many thanks.


----------



## curious_24

For me, antihistamines completely overpower the codeine buzz.  Try taking a moderate dose of caffeine (can of sugar-free energy drink works best for me) once you've peaked for a (very) poor man's speedball effect.


----------



## Tryptamite

All anti histamines will take care of the itching but only first generation anti histamines like promethazine or cyclizine, if you should be so lucky, will add to the sedation.

Not sure about the potentiation effects of AHs. This is down to enzymes so I'm going to take a guess and say all anti histamines should potentiate. Could anyone elaborate on this point?


----------



## Pagey

curious_24 said:


> For me, antihistamines completely overpower the codeine buzz.  Try taking a moderate dose of caffeine (can of sugar-free energy drink works best for me) once you've peaked for a (very) poor man's speedball effect.



Seriously? Caffeine just ruins opiates for me hah. YMMV I suppose.


----------



## curious_24

Yeah seriously!  The buzz is much nicer from an energy drink than from coffee which does tend to make me jittery and ruin the high.


----------



## Dark Side

I can never see any of these first gen anti histamines when i look, are they behind the counter :S?

Also you can get the non drowsy Anti histamine's in Homes bargains for dirt cheap i got 14 lortadine ones for 1.50


----------



## Pagey

curious_24 said:


> Yeah seriously!  The buzz is much nicer from an energy drink than from coffee which does tend to make me jittery and ruin the high.



Ah well, so much the better for you I guess!


----------



## curious_24

Doing my first ever real CWE (real as in the fact that I actually intend to drink the end product this time).  It's all going well but I can't help worry when there's 16g of paracetamol involved.  End result is looking like slightly cloudy water, nothing obvious suspended within, loads of gunk in the (3) coffee filters. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Doody OD

^^^^^^^^^^^
Good luck with it mate, hope you enjoy your night


----------



## curious_24

A silly question perhaps, but what is the most environmentally friendly way of disposing of the unwanted paracetamol and filter?


----------



## Pagey

curious_24 said:


> Doing my first ever real CWE (real as in the fact that I actually intend to drink the end product this time).  It's all going well but I can't help worry when there's 16g of paracetamol involved.  End result is looking like slightly cloudy water, nothing obvious suspended within, loads of gunk in the (3) coffee filters.
> 
> Wish me luck!



You have 3 coffee filters and loads of stuff caught in them, theer shouldn't be any reason to worry. Understandable ofc but CWEs really are quite safe. Have a nice night


----------



## curious_24

Thanks for the reassurance guys!


----------



## Doody OD

What is your total dosage?  What amount of codeine did the tabs contain 8,12, or 30?


----------



## scrooloose

Why don't peeps just buy codeine lintus? Available on line and a certain pharmacy, save all the hassle of cwe.Does it make the expriance stronger (cwe). I woudn't trust mysef cwe, probably fuck it up.

Anyway, bottle glugged for brekkie. I love the 'drunk' feeling and after makes me motivated.


----------



## Ben So Furry

Personally I just prefer to cwe. It's really easy can be done quickly and for me I get better effects. Also I can't stand the sickly sweet linctus liquid. Mush easier to neck a small shot than chug half a bottle of that viscous stuff.


----------



## wcote

Right my tolerance to opiates has got so low now I felt 500mg of codeine.

What would be a good dose of oxy?  Not got any but wanna try it out, but my mate doesn't get them for a week or so.


----------



## Survival0200

scrooloose said:


> Why don't peeps just buy codeine lintus?


Usually codeine cough syrups are accompanied by a lot of e.g. sorbitol to discourage abuse.


----------



## curious_24

Not in my experience.


----------



## Dark Side

So pissed off had to go out today to some pointless trash whilst roasting in the heat. Get home getting my codeine dose ready first dose in 6 days and i manage to knock the measuring jug over with all the shit in. Omfg


----------



## Rox

I got some Tylex CD from Mexico and was so sad after,lol. I couldn't feel anything from Codeine Phosphate 30mg, I couldn't even feel hardly anything from 3 pills - 90mg Codeine.  I don't why codeine is so much weaker than hydrocodone but I never knew it was until recently. Every 10 mg of codeine is equal to 1 mg of hydrocodone so for someone with a little tolerance that is 100 mg to start feeling euphoria.


----------



## gayorstraight

Dunno why but codeine makes me the most impatient and intolerant person sometimes. I'm better off on my own if I've ever taken it! 

Anyone else get that? I've heard it's quite common with opioids in general 

Edit >>>

2 second Google search.. 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/378271-Opiate-rage


----------



## curious_24

Codeine makes me want to help people.  I'll often fantasise about winning the lottery and then giving money to friends and family.


----------



## Horrux

Say I got a supply of them 30mg codeine pills - no other actives.

What would be the best ROA and preparation method for most efficient use?

I've been snorting them, as a way to get quick release from the pain (yes I have an actual prescription, for real pain), but I wonder if it is more effective that way than orally, and if so, by how much? They are "ratio" codeine pills, meaning they have quite a bit of crap-tasting chalky filler in them. I'm able to snort them, but the drip is a little bit disgusting.

I am also familiar with the preparation of pharmaceutical grade injectables, and was wondering how hard it would be to make SC-ready conversion. I imagine I would have to get rid of the crap-tasting filler first?


----------



## curious_24

Obvious answer perhap, but just eat them!  Some may recommend dissolving them into a couple of millilitres of water and podgering them (Knock?)  It's not something I've ever tried so can't comment on expected results.


----------



## masaz

Yeah I'd go with just drinking it, I don't think codeine itself goes particularly well up the arse, at least not so much as it would orally. Dissolve em into something that tastes nicer (literally anything) and down the hatch. Could also just swallow em individually but I fucking hate doing it with that amount of tablets. Or any. Always para one will get stuck then up come the rest and that's the end of that. Unless you're REALLY devoted.

I've been able to get the linctus for cheap for a while now again though so just been straight up downing that. Really like the taste and it feels slightly different to me, I guess cos CWEs retain some paracetamol and shite and always lose a bit of the codeine. Was having a right go trying to type to this lass the other night to the point where I just gave up cos my eyes were going that much. Fortunately the conversation was drug-based and so she understood 

edit: fuck sake want a bottle now. might tap my mate up for a fiver cos I bought him a ten pack of beer last week. Not that I'll bring that up, but you know, might raise my chances a bit


----------



## Horrux

Oh, wow, and here I was, snorting all this crap because I thought it would be so much more active than orally. Of course, that wasn't touching on the recreational side of my use... 

Thanks!


----------



## curious_24

I've always relied on linctus as the source of my codeine.  I've only done one proper CWE in my life.  It's just way too much effort when linctus works out at around a fiver per bottle, delivered to the door within 48 hours.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Has anyone come across a drug where tolerance builds more quickly than with codeine? I've gone from 180mg to 300mg in little over a week really. Maybe 2 weeks. Time to get the grapefruit juice out at least.



> *Originally posted by a star*
> 
> if you want the most from your codeine pain releif, down them with at least 1/2-3/4 litre of yellow grapefruit juice (not ruby red variety) as it comntains an inhibitor of cyctochrome CYP3A4, which is responsible for N-demethylation compounds to their barely active nor compounds (norcodeine & normorphine). I've seen plenty of crap written about it (inhibiting 3A4 doesn't wotk etc), but these tend to come from people who used cimetidine as the 3A4 inhibitor, not realizing that cimetidine is also an inhibitor of CYP2D6, which is the enzyme responsible for O-demethylating codeine to morphine, so no active metabolite formed! (grapefruit juice does work purely as a 3A4 inhibitor, so an increase of plasma morphine does occur.).


----------



## masaz

My tolerance was high to begin with, around 300mg just to get anything off it, quickly raising to nearly a gram. That was doing CWEs though, and I am notoriously shit at doing anything so while I've not had Liver Death or anything, I'm preferring linctus.

But yeah, despite my initially high tolerance, I haven't taken anything that's racked up that quickly, except maybe benzos but suspect that could be due to my heavy alcohol tolerance and GABA related shit and all that? I dunno.

You know what? In all the time I've been using codeine either recreationally or for pain, I've never considered the grapefruit juice. Gonna order a bottle of linctus when matey gets online (lazy cunt) and pick up some grapefruit juice tomorrow morning. Usually I'll just bosh a Nytol or two but I don't really like doing that, feels a bit grim, ya know? I've heard of people taking it with a shot of vodka or two but I don't reckon that's too sound HR-wise, nor the Nytol to be honest but I don't like booze with most drugs anyway, always makes me feel a bit dirty, especially with psyches. First time on shrooms I had a beer that looked and felt like one of those massive inflatable Stella bottles you get and it all went down my front and the second time I had a glass of wine and knocked myself out on a stapler.


----------



## monstanoodle

Horrux said:


> Say I got a supply of them 30mg codeine pills - no other actives.
> 
> What would be the best ROA and preparation method for most efficient use?


Crush them up (use a grinder or pestle and mortar or anything that can), empty your crushed tablets onto a bit of paper, use it as a "shoot" (or whatever - _"half a pipe shape"_ ) and put it in yer mouth, then get it down with some juice (the grapefruit juice thing would maybe help you to get more out of it).
It'll kick in quicker but likely last a shorter duration.


----------



## Horrux

monstanoodle said:


> Crush them up (use a grinder or pestle and mortar or anything that can), empty your crushed tablets onto a bit of paper, use it as a "shoot" (or whatever - _"half a pipe shape"_ ) and put it in yer mouth, then get it down with some juice (the grapefruit juice thing would maybe help you to get more out of it).
> It'll kick in quicker but likely last a shorter duration.



Oh, I'm a pro at swallowing pills, I wouldn't have trouble swallowing 15 in one gulp. I use pure narignenin and/or citrus bioflavonoid supplements instead of grapefruit juice.


----------



## monstanoodle

Horrux said:


> Oh, I'm a pro at swallowing pills, I wouldn't have trouble swallowing 15 in one gulp. I use pure narignenin and/or citrus bioflavonoid supplements instead of grapefruit juice.


Oh wait - Do you think I mentioned crushing them up to help with ingesting them?
That wasn't the purpose, it's because then you have a smaller surface area of Codeine so they're digested, metabolised and into your system much much much quicker.

Ofcourse it depends on the size of the tablets, but Codeine tablets are so small that you could likely take a whole 28 tablet box easily.
I mean check it - A 30mg tablet on a 1 penny piece:






Proper tiny!

A friend of mine can't use water / any preferred liquid beverage to take his meds, he uses bananas. Never tried that as I'm fine with liquid (except piss  ).


----------



## masaz

God, I can't even man liquids sometimes! When I get anxious, my throat gets tight and I can't swallow anything for shit so once one pill gets stuck, that's me done for the day. Capsules are better, fuck knows why people still even make uncoated round pills. Mind that 30mg one up there would be fine even for me. The tablets I was doing extractions on were easily the size of a 5p but they were 30/500s. Had a proper hard time even taking four or five in a go on the odd chance my mate left a few laying round and I needed a hangover cure.


----------



## Allein

I was getting 30/500s for pain but codeine just makes me really itchy at high doses.

I've been on MST for nearly a year but gave up CT a week ago with little issues, thanks fek


----------



## gayorstraight

snolly said:


> God, I can't even man liquids sometimes! When I get anxious, my throat gets tight and I can't swallow anything for shit so once one pill gets stuck, that's me done for the day. Capsules are better, fuck knows why people still even make uncoated round pills. Mind that 30mg one up there would be fine even for me. The tablets I was doing extractions on were easily the size of a 5p but they were 30/500s. Had a proper hard time even taking four or five in a go on the odd chance my mate left a few laying round and I needed a hangover cure.


I hear you there Snolly, I've got some round uncoated co-codamols here. I'm ok at swallowing stuff but these a horrid! Why not coat them, cheap fuckers


----------



## Shambles

^ CWE. Even the mildest tolerance (ie zero tolerance) tends to need more than 60mg of codeine to enjoy. Not safe to get there without a CWE so extract. You can swallow a spoonful or so of bitter liquid I,m sure 

Is worth doing even for "medicinal" use if swallowing pills is difficult or not happy with paracetamol content. Just add one extra to cover losses if in doubt.



Horrux said:


> Oh, wow, and here I was, snorting all this crap because I thought it would be so much more active than orally. Of course, that wasn't touching on the recreational side of my use...
> 
> Thanks!



Snorting pure codeine pills definitely works - was how I first "discovered" codeine phosphate pills. Is utter wank if you have any kinda tolerance whatsoever though. I was getting fukked off of 60-120mg back then so was feasible. These days definitely not. Oral dosing had higher BA anyway.


----------



## Horrux

monstanoodle said:


> Oh wait - Do you think I mentioned crushing them up to help with ingesting them?
> That wasn't the purpose, it's because then you have a smaller surface area of Codeine so they're digested, metabolised and into your system much much much quicker.
> 
> Ofcourse it depends on the size of the tablets, but Codeine tablets are so small that you could likely take a whole 28 tablet box easily.
> I mean check it - A 30mg tablet on a 1 penny piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proper tiny!
> 
> A friend of mine can't use water / any preferred liquid beverage to take his meds, he uses bananas. Never tried that as I'm fine with liquid (except piss  ).



Yes, mine are exactly that size. Thanks for the advice! So if I understand correctly, it's going to hit me harder if I crush them first into water, right?


----------



## monstanoodle

Shambles said:


> Is worth doing even for "medicinal" use if swallowing pills is difficult or not happy with paracetamol content. Just add one extra to cover losses if in doubt.


Yeah when I was scripted 30/500 Co-Codamol, and my pain was just absolutely stupidly harsh, I'd do a CWE to get atleast 300mg of _"Codeine Juice"_ (I'm going to stick to that description now ) and take 3 tablets to get the full benefit of pain relief.
Still - 3 tablets (1500mg of Paracetamol) is more than one should take, but thankfully I wasn't drinking back then (unlike I am now) and my liver's fine.
Infact the liver is an absolutely astonishing organ. My pancreas gave out before my liver did, it metabolises practically everything you ingest and I've never had any problems with mine. Anything that can semi-regenerate itself is a total badman-murderah-style in my eyes hehe 
But, obviously, that's not me saying _"Take advantage of your liver all you want!"_ because we all know the problems that can happen if you don't take good care of it 


			
				Shambles who would never do something so stupid because of his wisdom said:
			
		

> Snorting pure codeine pills definitely works - was how I first "discovered" codeine phosphate pills. Is utter wank if you have any kinda tolerance whatsoever though. I was getting fukked off of 60-120mg back then so was feasible. These days definitely not. Oral dosing had higher BA anyway.


You big weird Shambo 8) 


Horrux said:


> Yes, mine are exactly that size. Thanks for the advice! So if I understand correctly, it's going to hit me harder if I crush them first into water, right?


My pleasure 

Crush them up, put the powder / ground tablets on a rectangular slip of paper, then use it to pour the powder into yer mouth (and use a licked finger to get any powder that remains on the paper) and wash it down with a liquid of choice 

I actually tried putting crushed tabs in water the otter (small mammal) day and it was alright, but I had to keep adding water to the glass to get every grain of Codeine still left in the glass.

And yes - It will hit you quicker and all at once, which I guess could be deemed as hitting you harder


----------



## Shambles

monstanoodle said:


> You big weird Shambo 8)



You called, Monsta? 

Ya, I know. But was introduced to codeine this way by a proper oldskool junky who was just back from the far East and had been snorting pure "China White" for years. Fella knew his shit and never saw me wrong. I was a noob and did wot I was told. I learned. I am now me. Make of that wot you will... Sniffing codeine is not the kinda pisstake many see it as is all I'm saying.


----------



## monstanoodle

Shambles said:


> You called, Monsta?
> 
> Ya, I know. But was introduced to codeine this way by a proper oldskool junky who was just back from the far East and had been snorting pure "China White" for years. Fella knew his shit and never saw me wrong. I was a noob and did wot I was told. I learned. I am now me. Make of that wot you will... Sniffing codeine is not the kinda pisstake many see it as is all I'm saying.


That I did ~ (Just extracting the bodily fluid from the penis, shammy :D)

That's really interesting actually, because I thought consuming Codeine any other way would just end up with a *massive Histamic reaction!*
Par exemple:

A mate of mine, who was scripted DHC as an Opiate-Management-Substance (so, so, so much better than Methadone) who crushed up the tablets and tried to smoke them - He said that his whole face puffed up and all the other negative Histamine reactions happened (Infact... I can't think of a positive Histamine reaction!) and I told him how dangerous that could have been! 8(

So yeah, I'd have assumed that the same thing would happen when either Codeine or DHC were snorted. I know that some form of Morphine (Sulfate?) is able to be insufflated (and smoked) but that's the most of my knowledge.

And, as I said, that's rather interesting that it works being snorted 
But I guess both of us know that it's not the way to go now.


----------



## Shambles

monstanoodle said:


> (Infact... I can't think of a positive Histamine reaction!



At one time I used to IV 1g of codeine every 4-5h. Histamine reaction was the _only_ positive reaction 

And yes, sniffing is utter wank as an ROA. But works just fine with zero tolerance. Or even mild-moderate tolerance. Is just shit is all.

I'd rather ingest by pretty much any other ROA you can think of. But it does work.

Ick


----------



## Dark Side

Is Care and bells sugar free linctus the same ingredients, cos i see i can get 2 bottles a time from online pharmacy but they only have the care brand.


----------



## curious_24

Pretty much the same.  Definitely have the same active ingredients anyway.  This is the full ingredient list for the Care brand -

"Active Ingredients per 5ml: Codeine Phosphate 15mg,Also contains amongst other ingredients: Ethanol, Invert Sugar, Sunset Yellow Dye (E110), Sucrose 4g per 5ml, Alcohol 1.8 vol%"


----------



## gayorstraight

Dark Side said:


> Is Care and bells sugar free linctus the same ingredients, cos i see i can get 2 bottles a time from online pharmacy but they only have the care brand.


You should be able to see the active ingredients listed in the product info..?


----------



## curious_24

One thing to be aware of is that the Care brand has 4 grams of sugar per 5ml dose.  That's a hell of a lot of empty calories if you plan on regular consumption.  An alternative would be to purchase the sugar-free variety.  Same active ingredients, reduced risk of diabetes!


----------



## Doody OD

Shambles said:


> At one time I used to IV 1g of codeine every 4-5h. Histamine reaction was the _only_ positive reaction
> 
> And yes, sniffing is utter wank as an ROA. But works just fine with zero tolerance. Or even mild-moderate tolerance. Is just shit is all.
> 
> I'd rather ingest by pretty much any other ROA you can think of. But it does work.
> 
> Ick




God it is a long time since I IVed codeine, not that I would recommend that to anything, god those pin and needles in the back of the head and not pleasant like with MST.  Burroughs writes a good story about IV codeine in Junky, always makes me laugh when I think of it.


----------



## Horrux

I have been on for a few days now, due to intense pain. Any tips for the lack of activity around the "back end"?


----------



## Shambles

^ Drink lots of water. Eat prunes. Laxatives. Personally I just wait a bit longer between doses.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Horrux said:


> I have been on for a few days now, due to intense pain. Any tips for the lack of activity around the "back end"?



What Shammy said. Go to your doctor/chemist and ask for Laxido and Senna.


----------



## monstanoodle

*Make sure you don't get a "Stimulant Laxative" but a "Stool Softener"!*
As the former would just make you feel the need to shit even more but not make it any easier 8( Horrible.

And ditto to Shammy's info  Good luck! Don't forget to breath, breath, breath, breath and PUSHHHH!!!!! PUUUUUSSSSHHHHH!!!!! BREATH BREATH BREATH AND PUUUUUUSSSSSHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## masaz

Shambles said:


> At one time I used to IV 1g of codeine every 4-5h. Histamine reaction was the _only_ positive reaction
> 
> And yes, sniffing is utter wank as an ROA. But works just fine with zero tolerance. Or even mild-moderate tolerance. Is just shit is all.
> 
> I'd rather ingest by pretty much any other ROA you can think of. But it does work.
> 
> Ick



God it's making my nose and gag reflex go just thinking about snorting it haha, and I enjoy the fuck out of snorting most stuff. Ick indeed.


----------



## Horrux

monstanoodle said:


> *Make sure you don't get a "Stimulant Laxative" but a "Stool Softener"!*
> As the former would just make you feel the need to shit even more but not make it any easier 8( Horrible.
> 
> And ditto to Shammy's info  Good luck! Don't forget to breath, breath, breath, breath and PUSHHHH!!!!! PUUUUUSSSSHHHHH!!!!! BREATH BREATH BREATH AND PUUUUUUSSSSSHHHHHH!!!!



Thanks for the info!  And... Sounds like giving birth!


----------



## masaz

Horrux said:


> Thanks for the info!  And... Sounds like giving birth!



Haha, my housemate was MtF transitioning and she said the pain from going for a shit after being on codeine for electrolysis was what she imagined giving birth to be like. She said she had no idea how I could take so much of the stuff, but it's never really bothered me before weirdly. Once or twice maybe.


----------



## lemmecopdat

I'm kinda bummed because I received some codeine pills, but they are neo-codion pills from france. No acetominophen, but there's an expectorant called sulfagaiacol in it (100 mg) and some other shit called grindelia (some herb). I'm worried because I think sulfagaiacol is soluble in water, so a CWE won't work. anyone heard of this stuff or have any advice about what I can do? they have 20 mg of codeine in each one so i'd have to take at least4-5 which seems like a lot of that expectorant. Thanks


----------



## Shambles

Found rather conflicting info on it but do happen to know that French people are quite happy to munch those particular pills in large numbers to get fukked on so presume it's fine.

Thread on those particular pills with info: Got codeine pills with weird ingredient: Sulfogaiacol - What to do?


----------



## masaz

If I don't get the 30/500s when I go to the doctors I'm going to throw him out the window. Pain from my ankles is wrecking, I walk like I have no joints for most of the day. And my tendons click when I walk. At least if I get painkillers it will make it marginally less painless when they inevitably ping.

Last time I got them, hilariously, was for a persistent cough. I know they're effective for dry coughs and what not but made me giggle anyway.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Can you CWE the the soluble paracodal tablets ?


----------



## BadBesty

No you cant, as the paracetamol is desingne dto dissolve as well, so need to ensur eyou buy teh non-soluble variety

If you have them already then bin them, or take as directed, do not take a handful of these as will lead to trouble!!


----------



## Darksidesam

0mg , 
that way you don't get addicted or get stomach pains nausea and loss of appetite

(Y)


----------



## curious_24

Just had 3.6 grams of codeine delivered, yet I feel strangely despondent.  Perhaps times are a changing...


----------



## masaz

That'll go once you take some of it 

Wish I had some. Though not really cos I'd take it now and be asleep in an hour. I don't think I should ever be allowed around 'proper' opies.


----------



## curious_24

Actually I think I'm just coming down with something.   The codeine isn't really helping either 

Likewise about the proper opies, I'd be a gibbering sweaty wreck if I had regular access to anything stronger.


----------



## masaz

Ohh not good, hate that feeling  Innit, I'm glad I dunno anyone who could or would get me some, even living in the city. Innocent, ha.


----------



## curious_24

Fuck it, I'm gonna order 20 etizolams and cold turkey this fucker.  It's starting to become a real problem now rather than just a silly habit.  It's also costing me a bloody fortune and my post lady is getting sick of red carding me every afternoon.

Edit - will be careful with the Etizolam, naturally.  Im fine around zopiclone and low dose Valium do I should be ok (famous last words!).


----------



## Dark Side

Are you buying the Phosphate Curious?


----------



## curious_24

Yeah, in the form of codeine linctus.


----------



## wcote

I would recommend doing a taper, not a cold turkey.

Search on the here for how to do it.

Even it is going down by a fifth ever 5 days it will make the last jump that bit easier.  Cold Turkey with Codeine is still painful and hard.


----------



## masaz

curious_24 said:


> Fuck it, I'm gonna order 20 etizolams and cold turkey this fucker.  It's starting to become a real problem now rather than just a silly habit.  It's also costing me a bloody fortune and my post lady is getting sick of red carding me every afternoon.
> 
> Edit - will be careful with the Etizolam, naturally.  Im fine around zopiclone and low dose Valium do I should be ok (famous last words!).



Ah good luck with that! Etiz is a good un for stuff like that though it took me a while to find 'my' dose, which is about 10mg for anxiety/sleep/hangovers. Had a few two day blackout falling over the computer foot through the toaster public nudity moments before I got the message that I should be careful 8( Mate keeps blagging me for some but I ain't giving him any because the boy barely made it home after I gave him two Nytol to kill his hangover and dropped him off a mile from his house.

edit: actually now I'm thinking it might be fun to give him various drugs and drop him off a mile from his house, like some perverse version of orienteering. 'go on mate, here's two tabs of acid and a map, off you go'


----------



## curious_24

You should pitch that to Channel 4!


----------



## masaz

Lol, I reckon they'd go for it and all :D


----------



## Shambles

curious_24 said:


> Fuck it, I'm gonna order 20 etizolams and cold turkey this fucker.  It's starting to become a real problem now rather than just a silly habit.  It's also costing me a bloody fortune and my post lady is getting sick of red carding me every afternoon.
> 
> Edit - will be careful with the Etizolam, naturally.  Im fine around zopiclone and low dose Valium do I should be ok (famous last words!).



No need. Seriously. Codeine is a piece o' piss to taper. Just drop your doses. Can drop a fair bit each day with ease with codeine. You were on 900mg a day last I recall? Not such a lot by any means. Can knock 100mg/day off that easy for a few days. Only starts to get ropey when below 300mg, I'd say. Take it a bit steadier after that. Honestly, you need nowt to help with a codeine taper other than codeine. I used to use codeine linctus (scripted at 1.5l/day on day one) to kick heroin habits. Save the benzos for the final push if needs be but taper with hair of the dog wot bit ya. Imo, ime, ymmv, etc, etc.

Good call. Good luck


----------



## curious_24

Thanks Shammy.  

I'm not sure if I can do a taper to be honest with you.  The margin between a recreational dose and a holding dose seems to be pretty much zero.   If I take any less than ~300mg I'll be withdrawing within a few hours.  Likewise, if I take any more than ~300mg, I'll get very dizzy and dysphoric for a couple of hours.  It seems I have a sweet spot that I need to hit pretty much dead on to be OK. 

I'm gonna give it a shot though and try dropping by about 30mg per dose for a while.  See how I go.  The other reason that I need to stop is that I'm finally getting the histamine stuff that everyone else seems to get from day 1 (itching and red rash on chest, stomach and legs).  I've taken cetirizine and it doesn't really help.  I can't take any of the sedating ones in the daytime as they really knock me for six. 

I'm on my phone so please forgive any spelling/grammatical errors.


----------



## Shambles

Reason I'm recommending a taper is that CT tends to result in instarelapse cos it's fukkin shite and the cure costs but three quid so kinda hard to resist 

Forget my "drop 100mg" thing - you're obviously not taking 900mg at a time. Silly me. Was a lil intoxicated last night 

Yeah, dropping 30mg seems eminently reasonable. I really would recommend tapering cos codeine may not be a hardcore opi but the w/d are still shite. It seems to be especially hard on the gut too for some reason so maybe get some of that immodium stuff in to keep yer gut from cramping you into submission. People actually use high-dose immodium (is an opiate-based anti-diarrhoea med - the opi in question supposedly doesn't cross the blood/brain barrier so doesn't get you fukked but works on the physical w/d symptoms supposedly) alone to taper from heavy opi habits apparently but never tried that meself. There's plenty threads on it in OD though.

Benzos can definitely help with the mental side of w/d but do shit all for the phyical stuff and most of a codeine cluck is physical (as you have no doubt noticed). I'd only use 'em sparingly cos is so very easy to switch addictions otherwise ;\


----------



## curious_24

Yeah, 900mg per day split into 3 x 300mg doses (redosing most certainly does work for me).  Hear ya loud and clear on the switching addictions stuff.  I'm gonna see if I can get a repeat zopiclone script and use that and weed to help with the sleep issues.  I can cope with the rest of the withdrawals but the sleep stuff and RLS are what breaks me.  

Thanks again for the support, will report back in due course!


----------



## Shambles

Clonidine is supposed to be a bit of a minor miracle cure for RLS but is prescription-only afaik. I have some here but not needed to use 'em yet so can't report my own findings. RLS is my personal w/d symptom from hell. Was always that one that broke me. When it gets to the stage your whole body is just _thrumming_ with R'L'S on the third/fourth day I just can't take it anymore and broke every single time. Well, aside from that last time, obviously.

Zopiclone is probably easier to get from yer GP as flashes less of a red flag than actual benzos and would be a better option than sourcing benzos online cos there's a real difference psychologically between scripts and self-sourced drugs (imo, ime, ymmv, etc, etc). Bear in mind z-drugs are pretty much as habit-forming and heavy w/d-laden as benzos themselves though. Used short-term they should definitely help though 

I always strongly recommend a long, slow, as comfortable as humanly possible taper to anybody who has been using for any real length of time if it's at all a viable option. Pushing too hard tends to make relapse (not just during w/d itself but also afterwards for some reason) all but inevitable (again imo, ime, ymmv, etc, etc). Think it's a psychological thing. Addicted folk's brains work differently to "normal" brains - the motivation, reward and general good brainchems stuffs are all screwed up and put up a helluva fight along the way. You truly do come to believe what they are telling you: that it is too hard, too much to bear, ultimately not worth it cos you did your best and that is all anybody can ask so you really should just have a lil of what you need to make it all go away cos you really did try so very, very hard and is no shame in beating a tactical retreat, regrouping and try again another time cos it was never really _that_ bad was it. The Big Lie as somebody I know who recently quit opies so very aptly christened it.

The long 'n' slow taper approach also mostly avoids the lack of sleep, incidentally. And the RLS. And the gut issues. And, well most of the w/d symptoms in general. That's kinda the point of it. Why make w/d harder than it needs to be? Is fukkin hellish as it is without getting all masochistic about it. Should only really be the last push when you get the real w/d symptoms - the rest of the way down is more just feeling kinda ropey but nowt too unbearable - and by the time you get to the endgame you've tapered enough to make it a far less daunting drop-off.


----------



## masaz

Would fucking love a miracle cure for RLS, is the only thing that gets me coming off codeine, having the tendency as I do with most drugs to do loads for ages and then just stop. Hate it. Get it with hangovers too.


----------



## Shambles

I would too, Snollz. It sounds so very mild an innocent dunnit? Restless Leg Syndrome. How bad can it be to have restless legs? Although, as noted, it gets to the stage when it encompasses every cell of your body from head to foot if kicking (RLS is where the term "kicking the habit" comes from, innit) from a proper habit. For me it'd start with the legs then slowly spread upwards until whole body is just tormented and _thrumming_ constantly and then (if I could get to that stage) would slowly fade back downwards again.

Mild and innocent it ain't. Fukking _maddening_ is what it is. Give me cramps, sweats and insomnia any day over fukkin RLS 

I have heard clonidine is the way to go but, as noted, I've not personally tried it yet. Immodium also apparently helps loads but, again, not tried that yet.


----------



## masaz

Yep, would prefer em too! Is usually just my legs, but do get the full body thing when it's reallllly bad. That's only ever been from booze though, go figure.


----------



## Shambles

Yup. GABA w/d also causes RLS. The slow tapering thing really does help though. Or for shorter-term, less heavy, binge 'n' purge type usage a crash taper works too - is what I do with my codeine script. I use as much as I need initially (usually in the 300-500mg/day range) say for the first week or so of the month, then drop quickly the second week. Like going from say 500mg on day one to 410mg on day two, 350mg day three and so on. I find you can cut a surprising amount off each day if it's only been a fairly brief run. I also find that when you get below ~300mg or so it works better to divide yer daily dose so I'll often switch to taking just 60-90mg three or four times a day and shaving a bit off each smaller dose on subsequent days. Seems to work better than dosing big each time below a certain point. Is actually surprising how little you need to fend off the worst of it and seems to help to have a constant low-level in your system rather than the more rollercoaster levels of taking big doses then waiting till feeling utterly shite before the next one. Works for me anyway.


----------



## Poach

Is CWE codiene any use for heroin WDS and/or even just to take the edge off PAWS? I'm asking because there's always someone I know trying to come off the kit and Subbies ain't cheap or plentiful and most old school users I know won't touch methadone with a bargepole.

I have to admit, CWE of codeine is relatively new to me. I've just never come across anyone trying it and it was only a matter of weeks ago that someone mentioned it to me at a party I was DJing at. I thought it sounded like daftness; the kind of things kids get up to but after reading up on it, it seems to be fairly common-ish and the method seems sound enough. It was the paracetamol that concerned me, for obvious reasons but the layman science on seperation is easy enough to grasp.

I'd try it myself but I'm a fairly heavy heroin user and I'm currently taking bits 'n pieces of sub every day.


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Can you have a couple of beers when taking like 120mg ?


----------



## masaz

You can, but obviously it's gonna potentiate it and might fuck your stomach up (not permanently, just add to the common codeine nausea) and can't imagine your liver would be hugely pleased if your CWE tech was sloppy. Depends on your tolerance I would say. 120mg is at the low end of the recreational scale though so a few beers shouldn't be too bad. I usually do but I also rarely take my own advice.

To sum that up: Yes, just watch yourself.


----------



## Shambles

Poach said:


> Is CWE codiene any use for heroin WDS and/or even just to take the edge off PAWS?



You certainly can. Codeine is actually pretty damn good for tapering even a gear habit. Imo, ime, ymmv, etc, etc. I used to be scripted high-dose codeine quite regularly for doing me cluck years back. But yeah, will certainly knock the PAWS on the head temporarily. That's the point though - is an incredibly short-term "solution" that (like using any opies to combat PAWS) simply extends the PAWS. A day off is nice every now and then though and works fine for that


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

It's straight 120mg codeine phosphate tablets not CWE.


----------



## masaz

Yeah should be no problem assuming you don't have the tolerance of a newborn baby  Know your own limits etc etc


----------



## Shambles

No liver concerns there then. Will be fine. Although some find that alcohol and opies is not a brilliant combo. Others love it though. As long as doses are reasonable it's not really dangerous or owt. Obviously high doses of any opi combined with lots of alcohol is pretty frikkin iffy but 120mg of codeine and a few beers really isn't anything to be worried about. As with any drug/combo new to you - just take it steady and listen to what your body tells you.


----------



## wcote

Well I would say best not to start mixing booze and opiates.  Even if it is a small amount of codeine..... Just keep opiates and booze separate, not trying to be all doom and gloom but say you try stronger opiates or even much higher doses of codeine (it does get turned into morphine!) You could find yourself taking more and more risks, I'm sure I'm not alone in saying I know a fair few heroin buds OD and die by mixing booze and heroin.

But if you really want to take the codeine first, let it kick in then swig some beers. You have done a bit of codeine before but I'm guessing you still have little tolerance just go easy, its can be deadly combo.

However please don't try, as I said bad habit to get into.  If you do just be safe as possible!


Just to be clear does promethazine potent DHC?


----------



## Opiumoftheworld

Yeh I usually do CWE every two weeks or so with abot 250-300mg it helps me relax when gigging but I got given straight codeine tablets from a friend who just fucked his back up.


----------



## wcote

Yeah straight codeine tablets always seem more potent to me!  I get em prescribed now but always run out two weeks early. The equivalent dose of CWE never seems quiet as good.

Got work presentation tomoz then tuesday getting first glass train from Manchester to London Euston, got 600mg dhc and 250 codeine.  Was going to score some gear but no need, my tolerance is so low know!  Makes me happy to be able to do codeine and dhc again.

I know I said not to mix booze.... But that's CU's I do now and then have a nice cold beer. Hypocrite I'm but just looking out for others


----------



## Shambles

wcote said:


> Just to be clear does promethazine potent DHC?



Yes it does.

And I also agree with the sentiment of the rest of your post. In an ideal world mixing downers would not happen. In a less than ideal world people are gonna keep doing it cos is one of the commonest combos I know of. Yes it is risky (when taken too far certainly) but many things in life are risky. Is about managing risks and being aware of the dangers. Booze + opi (and + benzos in every case I can think of) has killed several friends and acquaintances of mine over the years. Is not a safe combo by any means. There are degrees of risk though. But yeah, can't argue with any of what you said up there at all.


----------



## Poach

Shambles said:


> You certainly can. Codeine is actually pretty damn good for tapering even a gear habit. Imo, ime, ymmv, etc, etc. I used to be scripted high-dose codeine quite regularly for doing me cluck years back. But yeah, will certainly knock the PAWS on the head temporarily. That's the point though - is an incredibly short-term "solution" that (like using any opies to combat PAWS) simply extends the PAWS. A day off is nice every now and then though and works fine for that



Aye that's what I'm thinking. For myself anyway, I'm thinking I can pretty tolerate PAWS for the most-part but maybe for the first few days after I get the sub out of my system, I'll have a few residual symptoms, especially as I've been on the kit for so long. Something like a bit of codiene might just be the ticket.


----------



## curious_24

Anyone else get weeks where codeine just stops getting them high, no matter what?   It happens to me every couple of months and after about ten days I'll start to feel it again. no changes to dosage or anything like that and it always kills my withdrawals even when I don't feel anything from it.  It's like the euphoria button gets stuck in the 'off' position but everything else stays as normal.


----------



## Pagey

^That's called tolerance sadly


----------



## curious_24

No it's not tolerance.  Increasing the dosage does nothing until i push it to such a point that I get ill from "overdosing".  I get the CNS depression, withdrawal relief, itches, everything else, just no euphoria for a week no matter how much extra I take.

When it's working normally I take 350mg to get high but I can feel a mood lift from as little as 50mg.  When it's my shitty week I get 0% mood lift from 400mg plus.


----------



## Pagey

Mmh. I dunno, that really sounds like tolerance to me. The histamine release from codeine kicks in very easily so you'd get that even if you were vaguely tolerant. I dunno, I get the same thing as you and in my case I know it's tolerance but maybe it's something else for you


----------



## curious_24

Its certainly very strange.  At least it's not just me though!


----------



## Pagey

Nah definitely not. I dunno, codeine has such a high body load that IME even once you're too accustomed to it to get any euphoria it'll still make you just as itchy/sleepy/nauseous etc. Who knows!


----------



## blankplanet

Don't forget the grapefruit juice. I'll use about 6-8 ounces prior to taking 240 mg.


----------



## Cornishman

Will I be ok to take 300mgs codeine with a 4 pack of beer? 

My tolerance is reasonable, I usually IV at least 250-500mgs of 'heroin' (probably 10%purity) a day.


----------



## masaz

Given that, I'd say you'd be ok, though obviously don't down a four pack all at once


----------



## Pagey

With that kind of opiate tolerance you'll be fine.


----------



## lurching

Cornishman said:


> Will I be ok to take 300mgs codeine with a 4 pack of beer?
> 
> My tolerance is reasonable, I usually IV at least 250-500mgs of 'heroin' (probably 10%purity) a day.



Nice Codeine dosage. %)


----------



## Cornishman

Nice 1 peeps. 

Thanks!


----------



## masaz

No worries!

Christ I need to get me a bottle o' linctus ordered, been ages and I fancy an itchy blankety snuggly day

edit: sorted


----------



## Dark Side

Yo guys had a wierd Histamine reaction last night, Ok so around 2:00pm i had taken 20mg valium because i had a job interview, after job interview i went to my mums for dinner, drank 3 beers not big ones just small bottles. Later that night around 10:50pm i took 500 mg ( 2 boxes of codeine extracted) also i hadnt touched codeine for 8 days. Then i smoked a bowl about 15 mins later.

I had taken no anti histamine and my feet were itching like crazy, my legs were itching, my ball sack, arms . I looked through the cupboard and found soem Nytol and took 2 of them cos i read they were an anti histamine. The itch calmed down but the palm of my left hand went all Swelled up not in a painful way just as in it went puffy. 

Never had a reaction like that before >< could it be the Valium i took potentiating the codeine?

It wasnt too bad though i had a lovely night just nodding out to classical music


----------



## Horrux

curious_24 said:


> Anyone else get weeks where codeine just stops getting them high, no matter what?   It happens to me every couple of months and after about ten days I'll start to feel it again. no changes to dosage or anything like that and it always kills my withdrawals even when I don't feel anything from it.  It's like the euphoria button gets stuck in the 'off' position but everything else stays as normal.



Sounds like your brain refuses to do the euphoria thing.


----------



## Dark Side

i find you really need to mix weed with codeine, that is where the euphoria comes from.


----------



## masaz

I don't think I've ever done that, strangely, even though I smoked weed pretty much daily for a year or so.


----------



## Le'Mix

curious_24 said:


> Yeah, in the form of codeine linctus.



I recently got a few(6) bottles of that. 

Thing is I can not recall whether a full bottle = 600 mg(of Codeine) or if one full bottle = 300mg.

Anyone know which one it is ?


----------



## Dark Side

snolly said:


> I don't think I've ever done that, strangely, even though I smoked weed pretty much daily for a year or so.



Atm i Take 100 mg diphenhydramine,  then half hour later take a big dose of codeine then smoke some weed and get an intense nod. The weed gives the euphoria just look on erowid


----------



## THSSBTCNTRY

(seasoned opiate user?) 400-500mg is def the way to go, but make sure to use a CWE as the acetaminophen can become toxic to the liver around the 7500-10000 dose range. (that is assuming your around 170 lbs; If you weigh less, then your body wont be able to metabolize the excess) Another life saver for CWE is adding MIO or another flavor enhancer to the finished product before ingesting, as the extracted codeine water can be very bitter. But if you are using that high of dose it is PARAMOUNT that you take 25-50mg of diphenhydramine or another similar antihistamine. Failure to do this will result in bloody fingernails that will accompany your attempt to scratch every inch of your skin off. HAVE FUN


----------



## b0tler

codeine phosphate is a less pure version of codeine 

100mg of codeine phosphate is the same as about 75mg of base codeine


----------



## Pagey

^Oooh, thanks for that. I'd always wondered if there was a difference.


----------



## Le'Mix

Dhydrocodeine(DHC's) is the one you want to be doing, kicks in sharper with more euphoria.


----------



## Shambles

Dark Side said:


> Yo guys had a wierd Histamine reaction last night... the palm of my left hand went all Swelled up not in a painful way just as in it went puffy.
> 
> Never had a reaction like that before >< could it be the Valium i took potentiating the codeine?



Strong histamine reactions often result in swelling/puffiness of various bodyparts. My hands often get really swollen and puffy if I've taken "too much" codeine without an antihistamine. I wouldn't worry. I would invest in some proper antihistamines though. Buy a pack of cheapo, generic "hay fever" tablets - which tend to be clyclizine (ime and all that) - or splash out on one of the drowsy ones that not only kill the histamine woes but add sedation (promethazine is a popular one).



Le'Mix said:


> I recently got a few(6) bottles of that.
> 
> Thing is I can not recall whether a full bottle = 600 mg(of Codeine) or if one full bottle = 300mg.
> 
> Anyone know which one it is ?



1 bottle/200ml codeine linctus = 600mg of codeine phosphate (most UK preparations anyway).


----------



## Le'Mix

Shambles said:


> 1 bottle/200ml codeine linctus = 600mg of codeine phosphate (most UK preparations anyway).



Cheers Shambles.


----------



## wcote

Not sure I'd agree with the kicking in faster or euphoria.  I deffo feel a deeper high with dhc, codeine has more of a rush to it but it only last 2-3 hours.  But everyone if different!  

I prefer mixing codeine and dhc, get a good kick of euphoria from the codeine then the dhc give it legs.


----------



## Le'Mix

wcote said:


> Not sure I'd agree with the kicking in faster or euphoria.  I deffo feel a deeper high with dhc, codeine has more of a rush to it but it only last 2-3 hours.  But everyone if different!
> 
> I prefer mixing codeine and dhc, get a good kick of euphoria from the codeine then the dhc give it legs.



Never actually tried doing that. Cheers for the heads up. *eyes up codeine linctus and strip of DHC*


----------



## Dark Side

Well Valium certainly works wonders with codeine, i find i only have to do a 250 mg mixed with some 10 mg Valium and some weed. 

Diphenhydramine is awesome for nodding because of the lucidness of the drug, you get very vivid images with your eyes shut.


----------



## masaz

Quick Q: Would it be possible to do a CWE using a minimal amount of warm water in a bowl full of the powder and then adding ice chips til it's the desired temp/consistency? I'm at my parents house and I don't (consciously) want to poison them by using the freezer, as my mother once found a bottle of poppers in my desk and decided to take a big ol' sniff of them, so I am erring on the side of caution. I realise that it'd result in a greater vomit inducing volume than usual, but otherwise I can't see any issues with it, just wanted to czech


----------



## Sammy G

I don't see a massive problem with that.


----------



## curious_24

As long as it's filtered correctly and you're not using more than 75/100ml water you should be fine.


----------



## masaz

Cheers gents


----------



## Pagey

Does anyone else find that codeine makes them massively paranoid?
I tried using it recreationally for the first time in quite a while a couple days ago and spent the better part of the next 10 hours feeling very edgy and paranoid about nothing in particular...I had no idea what bothered me, just that I felt generally uncomfortable and unsafe. Made me remember this used to happen all the time when I used codeine more often - it also did with morphine & heroin sometimes, but to a much lesser/rarer extent. Can anyone relate?


----------



## Sammy G

Dysphoria is a relatively common (albeit somewhat paradoxical) side-effect with opioids. I get it from very occasionally, and nearly always from weaker opies. 

Maybe you find it's less pronounced with the stronger ones because the positive effects tend to mask it? I don't know.


----------



## Pagey

Sammy G said:


> Maybe you find it's less pronounced with the stronger ones because the positive effects tend to mask it? I don't know.



Could be the case, since it also seems to become more pronounced as the effects wear off.


----------



## Mental Kenny

Morphine makes me scared a lot of times, like I get an irrational fear, it's weird, it's an emotional cold feeling of being watched and there being something wrong in my surroundings, it happened quite a few times with oral morphine and even with poppy seed tea, but I never got it with pods, which are usually bliss and glowy nice.


----------



## curious_24

Tomorrow I'm facing the prospect of a full day at work with no codeine.  I'm on a gram and a half per day so it's not gonna be too much fun.  

I do have some kratom but previous attempts have been unsuccessful, ranging from no effect whatsoever to a banging headache and nausea.  

Roll on 20:30 and hope the postie doesn't let me down.


----------



## Uncle Robert

Getting 250mg down me for a bit of a relax tonight, cwe so will get the squash out to mask the devil taste. Want to plug it one day but can't be arsed not got the energy today.

edit; slight buzz but little disappointing. Will try ~350 next time.


----------



## masaz

I get incredibly irritable when I'm on codeine, though not very often. It's weird as the stuff usually makes me quite sociable, but I can't man too many people


----------



## Sprout

snolly said:


> I get incredibly irritable when I'm on codeine, though not very often. It's weird as the stuff usually makes me quite sociable, but I can't man too many people



Codeine is definitely the absolute worst drug for irritability, I can be in a beautiful, apathetic dream state, then the dog barks at the postman and I just want to scream and punch things. As an addict I used to get into so many physical disputes because of it: "Hey, you got any left?" "No, I fucking haven't you thieving scummy fuck! I'll break your fucking legs, now shut up and sit still you cunt!".
Not. Fun.


----------



## Pagey

snolly said:


> I get incredibly irritable when I'm on codeine, though not very often. It's weird as the stuff usually makes me quite sociable, but I can't man too many people



Yeah I find opiates in general will do that to you. And the bigger the habit the worst the irritability/anger ofc


----------



## Dark Side

Can i do 2 big doses in one day if i wait 4 hours, i messed the first one up was being too much of a fiend. i probably only got 300-400 mg out of 2 boxes. Is it safe for me to do another 2 box dose later around 12. i took my dose at 7pm

bare in mind i can handle alot of downers, i have high alcohol and benzo tolerance


----------



## Jesusgreen

Can't remember if I've posted here already but:

For someone with my low tolerance to opiates if I haven't been using any in the past few days even 150mg is great for me, and if I've been using over the last few days then I like to throw in some extra potentiators or shoot for 300mg. (FWIW it's 150mg of Codeine per OTC pack here that's why it's very rare you'll see me do anything other than 150 or 300 because I find it weird having not enough to use left over. I did 225mg the other day though when a friend donated half a used pack to me and that was lovely.)

It's worth noting I always have a couple of beers with my Codeine but I always drink slowly and don't overdo it - I think my doses would be just a tiny little tad higher though without the booze.

Also, somewhat on/somewhat off-topic: I also have this lovely blend of herbs that my friend gave me recently (about to run out though sadly) - whenever I smoke them on the peak of Codeine I get sent into a strong nod, even if I'm only on 150mg and it's not that strong prior to smoking them. I know some of the herbs are sedative in action, and there's also Kanna which is an SRI, but I'm unsure why they cause such a strong nod. 

Figured it might be worth investigating for any of you opiate enthusiasts that want to be able to get something out of weaker opis like Codeine though so here's the list of herbs:

-Kanna
-Sacred Lotus
-Helichrysum Odoratissimum
-Nymphaea alba (European White Waterlily)
-African Wormwood
-Sutherlandia Frutescens
-Marshmallow Leaf


----------



## curious_24

I remember the days when 64mg codeine would give me the most pronounced euphoria I'd ever experienced.  Tolerance is a bitch though, so try to keep a lid on it.


----------



## tronic1210

I think I might be allergic to opiates. I had a 120 dose of Codeine yesterday and felt like total fucking shit. Same with any other opiate I've every tried including Oxy, Brown, and DHC. Blessing in disguise I suppose. Euphoria to me is a big fat fucking line of drone not the kind of buzz opiates gives me.

I hear its a creeper that needs to grow on you. I think I'll leave it at that.


----------



## curious_24

Didn't need to grow on me.  Took 2 x 8mg cocodamols and half an hour later was grinning ear to ear feeling like it'd been wrapped in a big cosy blanket.  That was before I knew what opiates even were, so definitely not placebo.


----------



## Pagey

tronic1210 said:


> I think I might be allergic to opiates. I had a 120 dose of Codeine yesterday and felt like total fucking shit. Same with any other opiate I've every tried including Oxy, Brown, and DHC. Blessing in disguise I suppose. Euphoria to me is a big fat fucking line of drone not the kind of buzz opiates gives me.
> 
> I hear its a creeper that needs to grow on you. I think I'll leave it at that.



What do you mean by felt like shit? Lots of people just simply don't like opiates and they have a tendency to make you feel very nauseous and stuff at first so they might just simply not be your thing...


----------



## Artificial Emotion

WTF is wrong with people implying it's okay to take as much as 500mg codeine?


----------



## curious_24

Depends on tolerance.  I don't think anyone is suggesting that opiate naive people take doses of that magnitude.. I hope not anyway.


----------



## Dark Side

I take 500 mg give or take, could be 400 mg cos i CWE. I am pretty much addicted now unfortunately


----------



## Pagey

Artificial Emotion said:


> WTF is wrong with people implying it's okay to take as much as 500mg codeine?



No one's suggested that for someone with no tolerance...


----------



## curious_24

Dark Side said:


> I take 500 mg give or take, could be 400 mg cos i CWE. I am pretty much addicted now unfortunately



Me too man.  I take that three times per day.


----------



## wcote

Yeah when I do i take about 450mg but what's this CWE? Its beginning to get a bit annoying Eating 50 odd co co's


----------



## curious_24

Stop trolling! :D


----------



## Dark Side

Was on a downer binge the other week, Alcohol, Valium, codeine. managed to sleep in some weird position and got Saturday night palsy in my left wrist. Need to sort myself out


----------



## curious_24

Sounds nasty.  Has it healed?


----------



## Dark Side

Not 100 percent, getting better though. i can type on a keyboard and lift a cup up sorta


----------



## wcote

OK ignoring my blatant troll.

I know you probably know what I'm going to say.

That is one dangerous combo, just remember as much as codeine is slated a 'weak' people really should remember 400mg of codeine is roughly 40mg of oral morphine.  Not to be sniffed at when you add Valium and booze.

Please be careful its the booze you really want to avoid.


----------



## tronic2

Pagey said:


> What do you mean by felt like shit? Lots of people just simply don't like opiates and they have a tendency to make you feel very nauseous and stuff at first so they might just simply not be your thing...




Like I said mate. Not my thing. Never got the opiate thing. I just want it to end. Just don't get the whole excitement. I've tried and tried but with no luck. Brown.. DHC... Oxy as said.  (thanks fuck)


----------



## Pagey

Yeah, lucky for you


----------



## Dark Side

Got an operation tommorow to remove a cyst, if i do some codiene today will that be alright?

its a routine operation no big deal, i will be under general anesthetic


----------



## curious_24

I can't see why that would be a problem.  Codeine has a short half life (as I'm sure you've discovered), so it should be out of your system by the time of your op.   

Good luck, I'm sure it'll all go smoothly.


----------



## Dark Side

Got to the pharma and they were all out lol, so never mind that post.


----------



## Dark Side

Ok had my operation it wasnt general anesthetic it was the full sleep job. anyway they gave me 30 Co dryamol. Can i just CWE these bad boys?

500 mg para
10mg DHC tartrate

I dont need them for the pain atall, no idea why they gave me them

Edit- Cwe'ing atm, man these pills take the piss to disolve nothing like Zentiva brand Co co's which are done in no time


----------



## wcote

Why didn't you crush them?

Just keep them in the packaging as this contains the powder you create then bash each tablet with a rolling pin and then pour out into water.

Simples %)


----------



## Dark Side

Its down the hatch mate, ahhhh


----------



## herboligist420

**sorry if this is in the wrong place im new here**
Hey! New to this forum here but hopeing I could get some guidance from someone more experienced than my self!

So I have recentley aquired a 4oz bottle of cod/prometh 10/6.25, quantity:120. yay me I am assuming I have gotten a total of 1200mg of codeine.

I was first indtorduced to opiates when I dislocated my hip... I was given fentanyl and morphine and I believe ketamine (in hospital)... sent home with oxycode 5mg (no tylenol) and Lorazepam 1mg. I never took anything for pain or sleep.... always enjoyment. Anyways it was great... and since then I have been using opiates recreationaly (maybe 5x per month depending on availability). I would say I have a moderate tolerance to opiates, and while a dont do them often... when I do I feel I can handle way bit compared to my friends.

I usually take 50-60mg of oxycode (no tylenol) via insuffalation, and often combine them with alcohol - or - occasionaly a SMALL dosage of a benzodiazapine. Always with alotta ganja So here are my questions;

****I would rather have 1 great experience than 4 okay ones****

1) Is drinking alcohol with this syrup safe? I worried about it interacting with the promethazine..

2) So how how many mg should I take WITHOUT Alcohol? WITH?


----------



## Dark Side

Ah be careful mate, i screwed up my wrist mixing downers and falling asleep in a weird posistion. Whats promethazine like anyway?


----------



## Dark Side

So annoying man, no Co Co's in tesco or sainsbury's for over a week. Thats my only options i might just bite the bullet walk to sainsbury's and buy paramol. If they sell it me cos if its the same cunt that was there a week ago it aint happening.


----------



## masaz

Dark Side said:


> Ah be careful mate, i screwed up my wrist mixing downers and falling asleep in a weird posistion. Whats promethazine like anyway?



Whenever I've taken promethazine on it's own, it's completely conked me out each time. Used it legitimately for allergies and would just sort of wake up several hours later. Sucks about the pharmacy situation also.


----------



## Dark Side

I had alot of wierd luck this week with codiene, my best mate was down for christmas and gave me 64 30/500's then last night he found aload of phosphate in the bathroom cabinet, it was 2 years old but it still works. Boshed about 300 mg worth while drunk. Not doing that again fucking hell i fell over infront of aload of people while getting the train home. Got home started talking to my bro and fell asleep mid sentence. ha


----------



## wcote

Yeah pure codeine phosphate tablets hit you much faster and harder than 300mg of codeine from a CWE of 300mg.  Or even 500mg.

Guessing cus they are so small and pure the codeine gets into your system much faster. Well whatever the reason also do less than you would CWE!


----------



## Dark Side

This is my break now, lol i went through stupid amounts of codeine last week i went through 3 boxes of OTC and them 64 30/500's in 4 days. And yeah I agree the phosphate is a hell of alot better then CWE seems to give a better hit thats for sure.


----------



## Sprout

Wouldn't CWE hit faster than tabs, given it's liquid and so absorbed faster in the G.I. tract as no breakdown of solid needs to occur? In CWE you lose quite a lot of codeine unless you're in a lab setting, so it makes sense that pure codeine will hit harder, just not faster.


----------



## Dark Side

SproutOnSmack said:


> Wouldn't CWE hit faster than tabs, given it's liquid and so absorbed faster in the G.I. tract as no breakdown of solid needs to occur? In CWE you lose quite a lot of codeine unless you're in a lab setting, so it makes sense that pure codeine will hit harder, just not faster.



yeah that's what i meen by hit you harder i think there is a fair bit lost in a cwe, Plus i just end up rushing CWE's nowadays way too impatient with the otc stuff. Don't mind the script ones but the OTC ones are just long. 

But these Phosphate are tiny pills i think they just dissolve really quick i think the onset is relatively the same as a CWE, smallest pills i have ever seen


----------



## Sprout

I know the ones you're talking of, about 3mm wide, pure white and taste like... well, pure codeine.
Had some fun times when my tolerance was lower, these days 20 of them wouldn't make me a bit itchy.


----------



## knightsmith

This is what started my downward road. I was a straight computer programmer, I got migraines, they gave me codeine. Anyway I took 3 and not 2, and my god I felt slightly sick and I was high as a kite. I ended up getting 50 pills from my doctor every 6 days for over 2 years, when i told her i was addicted she did nothing. So I buy over the counter and DIDNT EVEN KNOW ABOUT DISTRACTING CODINE FROM PARACETAMOL. I then found nurofen plus, and no I did not know you only had to bite it , the binder, and you got 2 pieces, 1 codeine, 1 ibuprofen. When I found out about that I had to go to old stores and buy old boxes. My gut blew to the ibuprofen, they gave me codeine in hospital for withdrawal, I discharged, went to my gp, he was different, he saved my hyde. He one day asked me if i was still buying over the counter, I responded no, and something then made me say yes. He turned stern and said if you continue to take those tablets, you will die. He prescribed withdrawal codeine 8/day, he told me to phone substance misuse team, and he said he wasn't happy he had to prescribe the codeine, he said if i dont go to the appointment, no more prescriptions ever from this work place. I have big respect for him. The substance worker wanted me on methadone, i said no thats for the other drug people. I ended up scoring 30 pills/day and they started reducing. The codeine then triggered panic attacks each time I took any so i came off them fast but I did try methadone, it did give me my life back. Some use it recreational, some use it normal. I cut my own down, and now and then id retake it. Its different. Definately good treatment. I tried the subutex before it got converted over, didnt work.

Just remember the kill range is from 500-700. I really think its 700 but females are different. Oh and thats including tolerance. If you are new to it, use your head, increase slowly and don't get addicted!


----------



## knightsmith

This is what started my downward road. I was a straight computer programmer, I got migraines, they gave me codeine. Anyway I took 3 and not 2, and my god I felt slightly sick and I was high as a kite. I ended up getting 50 pills from my doctor every 6 days for over 2 years, when i told her i was addicted she did nothing. So I buy over the counter and DIDNT EVEN KNOW ABOUT DISTRACTING CODINE FROM PARACETAMOL. I then found nurofen plus, and no I did not know you only had to bite it , the binder, and you got 2 pieces, 1 codeine, 1 ibuprofen. When I found out about that I had to go to old stores and buy old boxes. My gut blew to the ibuprofen, they gave me codeine in hospital for withdrawal, I discharged, went to my gp, he was different, he saved my hyde. He one day asked me if i was still buying over the counter, I responded no, and something then made me say yes. He turned stern and said if you continue to take those tablets, you will die. He prescribed withdrawal codeine 8/day, he told me to phone substance misuse team, and he said he wasn't happy he had to prescribe the codeine, he said if i dont go to the appointment, no more prescriptions ever from this work place. I have big respect for him. The substance worker wanted me on methadone, i said no thats for the other drug people. I ended up scoring 30 pills/day and they started reducing. The codeine then triggered panic attacks each time I took any so i came off them fast but I did try methadone, it did give me my life back. Some use it recreational, some use it normal. I cut my own down, and now and then id retake it. Its different. Definately good treatment. I tried the subutex before it got converted over, didnt work.

Just remember the kill range is from 500-700 for someone who isnt tolerated. Size also comes into it. I really think its 700 but females are different. Oh and thats including tolerance. If you are new to it, use your head, increase slowly and don't get addicted! 1000mg stale codeine tolerant guy here almost died. I stopped breathing.

Taking 30/day because I was taking 62 nurofen plus tablets per day. Thats pretty bad for anyone. I'll look for these filter things just in case i need real pain relief. I'm uneducated on that stuff. 62 nfp = death/stomache issues.


----------



## ThaDudeAbides

DHC vs Pure Codeine?


----------



## Shambles

Most people prefer DHC as it is somewhat stronger than codeine itself and tends to give less of a histamine reaction. There's really not a huge difference though, to be honest. But DHC for preference in my case cos it's so much less itchy. YMMV.



knightsmith said:


> Taking 30/day because I was taking 62 nurofen plus tablets per day. Thats pretty bad for anyone. *I'll look for these filter things just in case i need real pain relief*. I'm uneducated on that stuff. 62 nfp = death/stomache issues.



*Please* do so. Taking that many OTC mixed pills is just plain stupid. An ibuprofen OD may not be fatal (often) but it is deeply unpleasant - you'll wreck your stomach at the very least. For the sake of waiting five minutes and the cost of a roll of kitchen roll or a pack of coffee filters there really is no reason not to filter and extract.

Other than that, good luck with the tapering and I'm glad you found a doctor you can work with. People tend to look down there nose at codeine addiction as it's a "weak" opioid. That's really not the point at all. It _is_ an opioid and it _does_ cause dependence and withdrawal. Actually a rather nasty w/d - especially in the gut region


----------



## masaz

Aye, even if you've no filters a couple pieces of kitchen roll or an old shirt will do in a pinch, as long as you make sure the end product is fairly clear. The coffee filters tho are brilliant for it and less than two quid. Just wet em a bit with plain water first to see if there's any tiny rips in, fucked up extractions once or twice cos of that and had to start again. Definitely worth it over a fuckeded stomach/general death


----------



## Dark Side

Well i get acute WD's been getting them for ages, but its just mostly a runny nose in my case (goes away when im on pain killers). Anyway DHC is def better then codeine IMO but other people think different though. I just bought some Paramol 

The place i get my filters from is Co op, just at the coffee section they got home brand ones for 99p for 40 of em they only sell these in the bigger co op's though. Other then that Kitchen roll works.


----------



## masaz

I've never tried DHC tbh, wouldn't mind but dunno what equivalent dosage is with codeine, or at least how much I'd need to get anything off it given my tolerance to codeine. A bottle of linctus tends to get me high enough that I'll be sort of drifting off and itchy and snuggly as fuck, if that's a decent yardstick cos fuck knows how much is in the CWEs I do. No more but definitely a fair bit less than 500mg if you factor in losing stuff in the extraction.


----------



## Shambles

snolly said:


> ... dunno what equivalent dosage is with codeine...



Approximately 150% as potent as plain codeine, but some put it nearer double the potency of codeine.


----------



## masaz

Chairs  Should be alright with just the one pack then I think. Will give it a go when got a wee bit more cash spare.


----------



## curious_24

I'd love to try Paramol CWE, but I already get liver pains and with the titanium dioxide there's no way of telling if you've got all the paracetamol out.


----------



## Dark Side

I don't do them often for some reason i just hate asking for the stuff at pharmacies, especially when every pharmacy round here knows my face :D  and  exactly what i'm gonna ask for. 

But yeah Paramol extractions are always cloudy as fuck, i know what you meen curious its probably not the best idea really.


----------



## wcote

DHC has legs over codeine for sure.


----------



## only

Hi

I posted this somewhere else, but don't think I'm going to get a reply.

I'm in a place where I can get pure codeine phosphate, and I've been taking it every night v
For 3 - 4 weeks. It gives a subtle but nice clean warm buzz. Nothing too intense, although some nights I've got nothing and once I took it before a plane and had a panic attack on theplane. So it hit me hard stangely, when I got off the plane I felt way messed up and nearly spewed. The only time it's hit me like that, And the same dosage as always, around 4-450mg. 

What I'd like to know, in this case, how long does it take to get addicted and suffer physical withdrawal symptoms?

I don't want to get addicted, I've been feeling sick here and there, I hope its not withdrawal symptoms. 

Also, I won't have access to it soon, so I thought it s safe to keep going as I am until then. Few weeks or so. 

One more thing: there are so many conflicting ideas of how to do a safe cwe. Sme say coffee filters are bad,tissue paper is better. Some say t-shirts th coffee filter, some say hot water then cold water. Can anyone with good experience provide a link to the safest known method? (I don't have lab equipment) 

Cheers !


----------



## Shambles

Firstly, CWE - Dos and Don'ts - is an excellent guide and should tell you all you ever wanted to know about codeine CWEs. There's no need for lab equipment and all the things you mentioned work to one extent or another (except hot water - that's a really bad idea (unless I'm imagining it wrongly) as paracetamol is soluble in warm water). Coffee filters (and certain brands of kitchen roll) seem to be generally seen as the best option but feel free to ask any questions in either the CWE thread linked or this one 

As for how long it takes to get addicted to codeine... how long is a piece of string? It varies wildly from one person to the next but taking any opioid daily is gonna cause dependence and ultimately addiction. If you've been using 400-450mg of codeine phosphate daily for a month or so you're most likely to be borderline dependent as it is probably. It's easy to find out: skip a day and see how you feel. If you get sniffly, runny nose, watery eyes, stomach ache, shivery - general "flu-like symptoms" - however mild or not so mild they may be - that is a sign of withdrawal. Even if you're not currently addicted it's really not a good idea to take any opioids daily cos it really is tempting fate. Plus you'll just push your tolerance up and up and get less and less effect without upping and upping the dose. Seems you've avoided that so far which is a good sign. I'd maybe make the most of that and ease up on the daily dosing cos codeine withdrawal is not pleasant however "weak" and opioid it is


----------



## only

Sanx shambles,

Great, good to have that info. Just one more thing: if I've become dependent, would weening down be a good idea? If I take say 300mg I feel nowt. So maybe if I take 300 tomorrow, 250 the next etc, or even a more stable decline say 10mg or 20 mg per day decrease would this be better than cold turkey? 

Also, what is codeine withdrawal like? Like having flu.? I've heard it takes 5 days(cold turkey?) 

Do benzos help for sleep during this period? (therapeutic dose for sleep.) 

I don't feel as addicted to this shit as say something like speed or meth, which gives an intense warm fuzzy dopamine high, 
Codeine is like just a subtle nice warmth, cleaner than alcohol. I know,  know. But I'm not super scared of it, that's my point.

Thanks, all the best.


----------



## wcote

It depends on how painless you want it to be.

4-5 years ago when I had to get off prescribed codeine I dropped 30mg every 3 or 4 days.  When I got to 60mg I dropped 15mg every 3-4 days.

But at some point you have to hit cold turkey!  But with a slow and effective taper its a lot easier.

Benzos will help, so get some! But if you follow the taper then that won't be needed for a few weeks.


----------



## Shambles

Opiates/opioids in general tend to sneak up on you. It's only when you try to go without you notice that you can't physically, mentally and emotionally function without it any more. If this is the first period of opi use for you then any withdrawals you may get will be pretty mild. Don't be fooled cos they get worse and worse each time a person ends up with a dependence. As for how w/d feels? Yeah the "flu-like symptoms" thing (usually lasting up to a week or so) mostly covers the physical aspect. That and RLS (Restless Leg Syndrome (ie "Kicking the Habit")) which is the physical symptom I personally find most difficult to stand. It's the mental and emotional aspects of w/d which are the difficult bits. Anybody can do the physical w/d - that's not hard - it's the weeks and months following that that are a nightmare 

But, again, that's not gonna be a huge problem if this is your first flirtation with extended use of opies. And, again, don't be fooled cos however "easy" it feels first time out I can promise you it does not stay that way 

Benzos can help but there's always a risk of just switching addictions. Don't expect to sleep much for a week (there aren't enough benzos in the world to get you to sleep during a full-on w/d anyway) but they do help a lot with the anxiety and general edginess of w/d.

Tapering is always a good idea if the habit is deeply ingrained. You've only had a few weeks of daily use so probably won't be necessary but if you are struggling to deal with any w/d symptoms you do get then tapering will help. Dropping 30mg a day should be fine - you can probably drop more than that initially. It's the last stages of a taper which are difficult. The rest is just a bit of a slog as you are in permanent low-level w/d the whole time. Some people prefer the more drawn-out, but milder, w/d from tapering and some prefer to just get it all out the way at once and go straight CT. If I were you I'd go with CT if you possibly can cos you really shouldn't be anywhere near dependent enough to be getting any really severe w/d effects - especially so early on.

And good luck with whichever option you choose - do feel free to make use of the facilities here as there are plenty of people in similar situation. At least one of whom is also currently quitting a period of extended codeine use.


----------



## only

Thanks w cote, and thank you again shambles.

I kinda feel like I'm up to it. I was clean off all things for two years, alcohol was my big thing. I found it took over a year to feel ok again, and even then it was hard, so I know about withdrawing from things. Recently since I moved over seas I started up again, and now I find the perfect end to a day is just a few beers, just enough to relax a bit, then some codeine. I can see as I writ this down how bad it sounds already.

If I was going to die in a few years, it wouldn't matter and this kinda thIng would not be that important, but I know how it works and how it just gets worse. 

I feel like I got one more chance at life, to become a teetotaler again or at one point it will be too late.

Believe me I've tried everything: alcohol med trials, aa (messed me up), years of counseling and psychotherapy, antidepressant meds and medication. I like most addicted types have some trauma, which substances actually help in the short term (and worsen in the long term).

I suppose that's why harm minimization is such a good thing cause there is no easy solution for this trauma shit.

I think I'm at the stage where I can't be the victim, I have to find some peace and somehow let the past go(sounds so easy!) but it's the only life I have so why waste it... :/

Anyway sorry for the monologue, excellent advice and once again thank you. 

Only


----------



## Shambles

I'm sure many of us here can relate to much of that, Only. I know I can. There does seem to be a certain group of folk who will tend to drift from one addictive behaviour to the next and the next and the next then back again - I'm most assuredly in that camp, unfortunately. I'm still undecided on how relevant any "causes" may be (in terms of trauma and such issues) as it's clearly not everybody who has experienced that kinda thing that ends up bouncing around from one addiction to the next. It can't be a simple if/then situation. However, I have no doubts at all that it's a big part of it all for many. Coping strategies, eh? I'm sure there are effective ones for everybody out there somewhere. Just a case of finding the buggers 

I'm not big on the whole teetotal thing personally, but that may be more of a hope than anything else. I do seem to be getting better at dealing with my addictive/compulsive/self-destructive tendencies but is a long, slow process and have needed plenty help from anywhere and everywhere I can get it along the way. Addiction is not really a viable option for "dealing" with whatever baggage a person may have either though. It only ends up making problems multiply and grow however much it seems to make it all go away for a while. Unfortunately, solutions don't appear to come in baggies 'n' blister packs 

If you have addictive tendencies then you should be a bit cautious with codeine. Yes it is a "weak" and often OTC opioid but it's also the one that many people cite as being the thing that started them off on the path to heavy opiate addiction. It's a sneaky bugger is codeine cos it's so subtle and mild. The w/d symptoms can get surprisingly nasty though and once you've gotten a taste for that nice, floaty, dreamy, relaxed, chilled kinda feeling it ain't half tempting to start upping the ante. Like anything, it's fine used in moderation. Daily use is not gonna go anywhere you want to go or be though 

Letting go of the past is surely a difficult thing but it has to be better than the alternatives. Finding ways to do that healthily is definitely the way forward... if you can find a way that suits you and I'm sure there must be a way for each of us out there somewhere.


----------



## joe90

That was a really good post Shambles.


----------



## only

Yeah wow sanx shambles.

Definitely a good point: forgetting the past is better than the alternatives.

Thanks mate :3


----------



## Dark Side

Pretty much what shambles said, you will be doing 400+ mg doses in no time if you have addictive tendencies. Looking back in this thread i wonder how many times i said i'm gonna quit but haven't. A fuckin gazillion times


----------



## rollinlikerommel

Slightly off topic. If run out of Codeine but have some DHC. They are the 90 continuous one. 

IS there any point in crushing them as they are waxy as fuck and for some reason I just don't thin it make a big difference.


----------



## wcote

Well I used to crush them and soak them in a citric liquid.  That seemed to get passed the waxy stuff and make the solution IR.


----------



## Sprout

Dark Side said:


> Pretty much what shambles said, you will be doing 400+ mg doses in no time if you have addictive tendencies. Looking back in this thread i wonder how many times i said i'm gonna quit but haven't. A fuckin gazillion times



QFT.
I started out at 200mg and below (of codeine) to get so high I was vomitting and re-reading a sentence 30 times because I couldn't focus my eyes. Nowadays, I can take 800mg and not even feel a bit itchy. Poppy tea has absolutely raped my tolerance, I have to up my dose by 15% a week to continue my addiction, and the WD's from PT are like being kicked in the face by Satan himself.
Don't end up like me.


----------



## Shambles

This post will be of little use but I've just noticed the new thread title and tickled me enough to be worth congratulating Snoll-de-Roll on her mad modstick skillz. Nice (see what I did there? ) work, Snollz


----------



## curious_24

Is there a nasty codeine megathread lurking in the shadows somewhere?  Maybe that's Evey's one, come to think of it.


----------



## masaz

Shambles said:


> This post will be of little use but I've just noticed the new thread title and tickled me enough to be worth congratulating Snoll-de-Roll on her mad modstick skillz. Nice (see what I did there? ) work, Snollz



Haha, appreciated


----------



## benzoman12345

I use Codeine on a daily basis it started out for pain and still do use it for pain and 120 DHC's but it wasn't long before I started fucking around with CWE's and crushing the DHC's taking 240mg of DHC Instant Release, with 120mg Codeine on top of it, I then tried Oxycodone and Hydrocodone, thing is , Codeine or DHC makes me feel stoned like the way a person without anxiety would feel from weed, and I can't sleep without it now, a nice stoned nod and some music is the only way I can get shuteye, I've always had insomnia but opiates can't be the answer surely.


----------



## masaz

curious_24 said:


> Is there a nasty codeine megathread lurking in the shadows somewhere?  Maybe that's Evey's one, come to think of it.



I was just tempted to rename it to the nasty thread, postie brought me my bottle of linctus earlier than I expected but I had to practically choke it down. Last time I had a bottle it went down right easy but yeah had trouble keeping this one down. However it's all gone now and I am feeling opi-great! AHahaahahahaa sorry.

And yeah, dude above me, it's pretty good for sleep though I sometimes get CEVs from it if I'm really gone. Will probably be in a duvet with some tunes on and the DS going soon right enough. Also feel you on the stoned thing, to be honest I think I prefer it to weed now. I've got some pot sat in a tin in me bedroom but no desire to really smoke it. Got to say I've not really had any other opiates/oids. Had morphine IV after I smashed my hand to bits when I was like 17 but don't really remember much, never touched owt else. Ex's brother was getting morphine tabs at one point, fuck knows how, but I missed the boat on that one and was more into speed at the time.


----------



## Sammy G

benzoman12345 said:


> I use Codeine on a daily basis it started out for pain and still do use it for pain and 120 DHC's but it wasn't long before I started fucking around with CWE's and crushing the DHC's taking 240mg of DHC Instant Release, with 120mg Codeine on top of it, I then tried Oxycodone and Hydrocodone, thing is , Codeine or DHC makes me feel stoned like the way a person without anxiety would feel from weed, and I can't sleep without it now, a nice stoned nod and some music is the only way I can get shuteye, I've always had insomnia but opiates can't be the answer surely.



No, opiates are definitely not the answer. You don't even get quality sleep when you nod out, so it's completely unsustainable for that reason alone, never mind the risk of dependency. 

When you say it makes you feel 'stoned the way a person without anxiety would feel from weed', I take it by 'person with anxiety'  you mean those weird people who complain of freaking out from weed, rather than people like myself (and countless others) who use weed to relieve their anxiety? 

Must say it's unusual for someone in the UK to have used hydrocodone, what with it not being prescribed over here.


----------



## Dark Side

Sammy G said:


> No, opiates are definitely not the answer. You don't even get quality sleep when you nod out, so it's completely unsustainable for that reason alone, never mind the risk of dependency.
> 
> When you say it makes you feel 'stoned the way a person without anxiety would feel from weed', I take it by 'person with anxiety'  you mean those weird people who complain of freaking out from weed, rather than people like myself (and countless others) who use weed to relieve their anxiety?
> 
> Must say it's unusual for someone in the UK to have used hydrocodone, what with it not being prescribed over here.



How is it weird, weed makes you over think and over analyze situations. Its not an anxiety reliever at all in my books the drug is way too inwards, Nothing more that i hate then getting stoned around people i don't know.

Benzoman is  correct, the opiates flatline the Abstract thoughts you get from weed.


----------



## Shambles

Dark Side said:


> Benzoman is  correct, the opiates flatline the Abstract thoughts you get from weed.



Actually you are all correct. And you are all wrong. YMMV is king for a reason 

Other than that I'll second Sam on the opies being an _incredibly_ bad idea to relieve insomnia. I'm struggling to think of any positives that could come from trying to use any opioid as a sleep aid. Can think of a gazillion and three reasons not to though. The sleep quality is shite (as pointed out) for a start off. And I can assure you any sleep you may initially gain from using opies is paid back in full (and then some) when you have to stop using opies to sleep for whatever reason. And that time will always come no matter what you may think at the time. The piper really does always have to be paid. In full. With interest.

And just to reinforce the YMMV thing, most (if not all of) the opies Benzoman mentions are widely considered to be amognst the more stimulating ones. Using oxy to sleep?!? Stuff's like speed in my book :D


----------



## Sammy G

Dark Side said:


> Benzoman is  correct, the opiates flatline the Abstract thoughts you get from weed.



Was Benzoman talking about taking opies to counter any abstract thoughts from weed? Not in the post I read... 

And when I call people who get anxious from weed 'weird', I'm not being entirely serious. I'm just saying that I find the notion of getting anxious from weed pretty baffling, as I use it to relieve anxiety. Weed is very, very much a YMMV drug. 

Ya dig? 

Though obviously you people who wig out after a smoke are still all laughable pussies.


----------



## Dark Side

Well i think i know what Benzoman is on about, i get no anxiety off weed on codiene and he is the same. And yeah its wank for sleep i honestly just view as a more relaxing version of caffiene tbh. better energy then caffeine anyway


----------



## Sammy G

Dark Side said:


> Well i think i know what Benzoman is on about, i get no anxiety off weed on codiene and he is the same.



He isn't talking about using codeine to counteract any anxiety from weed though; he just compares the feeling he gets from codeine to the feeling a _normal, non-pussy_ person would get from weed:



benzoman12345 said:


> Codeine or DHC *makes me feel stoned likethe way a person without anxiety would feel from weed*,



You see? No weed.


----------



## masaz

Sammy G said:


> Was Benzoman talking about taking opies to counter any abstract thoughts from weed? Not in the post I read...
> 
> And when I call people who get anxious from weed 'weird', I'm not being entirely serious. I'm just saying that I find the notion of getting anxious from weed pretty baffling, as I use it to relieve anxiety. Weed is very, very much a YMMV drug.
> 
> Ya dig?
> 
> Though obviously you people who wig out after a smoke are still all laughable pussies.



Haha, weed is a dick to me, anxiety-wise. It used to be brilliant for it, and then I had a funny turn (that makes me sound like I'm about eighty, doesn't it?) with some stupidly strong stuff when I was visiting a mate and since then it's hit and miss as to whether it'll chill me out or send me on one. That said, if I eat it it seems to be a lot easier on me. I'm thinking I might make some form of food with it later tonight with the last I have left. 

And Shambles' post about bouncing from one drug/addiction to the next endlessly is why I get kinda depressed sometimes. I can't ever imagine being completely teetotal, it's booze that's the worst for me. It's always the one I come back to, and I can go for ages without it then just completely waste a week getting pissed. Codeine has been ok for me but to be honest if it was easier to obtain in its pure form I'd probably be singin a different song. As it is, CWEs take ages and I hate faffing about and buying the linctus online is a killer as far as postage goes. But yeah I just get kinda sad thinking I'll probably always have a desire to get wasted, and I'll probably always be on medication for anxiety and OCD. Bleh. I dunno. I'm in a funny mood today. I've never been physically addicted to anything but Etizolam (and Citalopram, though the doctor was insistent on me saying it was 'symptoms of discontinuation' to him instead), but psychologically I've had trouble with speed and booze, pretty much can't touch stims now. 

edit for vague relevance: drank my bottle of linctus at whatever time I posted, effort looking, and thought I'd be mostly sober and dosing off by now but 25mg of Phenergan has made it last distinctly longer. I thought the idea with that is that it potentiates (spellcheck tells me that isn't a word, but google says it is wtf) codeine but lessens the duration of the effects. So yeah that was odd, but nice.


----------



## Shambles

snolly said:


> Haha, weed is a dick to me...



For incredibly childish reasons, this phrase amused me far more than it should. The mind boggles 

Tomfoolery aside, I'm currently relating to the stuff I posted that you just posted about relating to. Been away from proper drugs for a wee while now so what have I been doing instead? Boozing. Admittedly not as excessively as is usually the case but it's still daily. I just don't think my poor ol' bod is up to using alcohol like this anymore. Not that it ever was anyway. Need to get myself sorted in the drug department one way or another. Teetotal abstinence just isn't a viable option in my book. Maybe one day, maybe not. It's not even something I really aspire to. I just want to know that I am in control of the drugs rather than the other way around. I do think I'm getting there but it's fits and starts, one step forward, lil stumble back, kinda stuff.

Having said that, I was thinking earlier about what my druglife was like just a few years back. Wasn't so long ago I didn't go a day (barely went an hour) without using several drugs - and was frequently indulging in risky combos, risky practices, and generally playing very fast and loose with the whole HR thing at best. I've definitely come a long way since then. Ways to go yet but, by my standards, I reckon I'm doing okay in the grand scheme. Just need to keep chipping away. Get a bit better at self-restraint each time I have a big ol' wobble. Learn from mistakes instead of endlessly repeating them. That's the plan anyway 

Apologies for ramble. I can't even blame the codeine cos not had any in month. As such, I should probably go pester some other poor, unsuspecting thread


----------



## Dark Side

I always refer to alcohol as the lowest common denominator, never had a good relationship with it. Weed is good because it has anti depressing properties just not a social thing for me though its just a drug i do because it makes my boring life a little more fun. Alcohol is good for social situations for me because of my social anxiety. but alone drinking tends to bring out the worst in me


----------



## masaz

Shambles said:


> For incredibly childish reasons, this phrase amused me far more than it should. The mind boggles
> 
> .....
> 
> Apologies for ramble. I can't even blame the codeine cos not had any in month. As such, I should probably go pester some other poor, unsuspecting thread



 Childish humour is the best sometimes, I swear. I nearly bit a hole through my fist and had to leave the room back in college because our tutor asked if anyone had any 'gaping holes' in their coursework. 

But yeah I think you've got a good point with the maybe/maybe not teetotal thing. I think it's the potential for addiction and fucking my life up that really worries me more than just drugs always being part of my life to an extent. I enjoy them, which I can't really say is the case for alcohol any more, and my brain just goes 'oh god addiction' when I think about my future. But yeah, self control can be developed, it just takes time. I always go all or nothing and get a bit self destructive. OCD does not help matters as far as that goes but I know I've got that under control in comparison to when I was in my late teens/early twenties so surely it can be done with drugs too. Can't think about eliminating them from my life, just don't want to have them take over. Booze should probably do one though, I keep saying to myself I'm only going to drink socially but it's so fucking easy to just go to the offie when I'm feeling low or bored :/ And yeah haha rambling, I am fucking good at that on codeine, dunno why, so your post seemed relatively short to me :D 



Dark Side said:


> I always refer to alcohol as the lowest common denominator, never had a good relationship with it. Weed is good because it has anti depressing properties just not a social thing for me though its just a drug i do because it makes my boring life a little more fun. Alcohol is good for social situations for me because of my social anxiety. but alone drinking tends to bring out the worst in me



Yep, I got into drinking because of hideous social anxiety. It helped wonders and also got me over my crippling fear of being sick, but the bad effects now far outweigh the good. Weed did actually help me with my drinking, I was smoking pretty much every day from moving into my shared house in Sept '12 to moving out June last year and during that time I drank rarely. Obviously it's replacing one habit with another, and it did make me kinda lazy but it was better than being angry and tired and guilty and run down all the time. 

I swear I'm feeling the effects from this codeine more and more, got the eyes going a bit now n feel a bit sick, but not horrifically. Such a strange day.


----------



## only

Ok, shit that few weeks flew by. I didn't realize it the 20th today ffs.

Well, I gone done it, I got physically addicted to this shit. I can only remember a handful of warm fuzzy nights but I stopped taking it for one day and I got intense stomach cramps, and I finally know was you mean by restless legs syndrome. Tidy I was sweating like a pig and I have to work. I had to take 200mg just to feel normal. I want out. The effects it provides are definately not worth this shit.

Whats the best way out of this shit?

I've herd Imodium, aleve and benzos. No I don't want to get addicts to benzos either, I just won't out f this shit ASAP. Im sorry, and I can now empathize on only the smallest level what people go through with opiate withdrawal. Shambles, everything you said was true. 

What's the best way, when I was in London over Xmas I was taking codeine but not enough to feel anything. Beforehand in another country I remember being sick. It must have been codeine withdrawal. It's so strange how a drug that only provides  a mild warm buzz can cause such a shitfight.

Firstly, I'm sorry to anyone who has gone though heroin withdrawal or worse, but believe me I have suffered a shitload mentally in my life and did all the support groups, psychotherapy, etc etc for ice and alcohol. I was clean
 For 2 years. I never experienced opiate habit or withdrawal but now I know and it's not worth it and I want out and I want to be able to still work cause I can't fuck this last chance up.

Any opinions?slow taper then Imodium, the odd benzo etc?

Over always read that the ceiling dose for this shit is 400 mg and I only ever felt a nice buzz off 400mg or so. Lately I've taken around 500mg, sometimes more if I have been partying and tkene it for comedowns.

Sorry, and I seriously have no mental addiction to this shit, not compared to ice or anything else so I just want to get out without having to stop work or I will be seriously fucked, have no full time job and I was just turning shit around in my life.

Any advice very welcome.


----------



## wcote

Taper, as slow as you can is the least painless option.  Drop 30mg ever 2 day, then near the end maybe a little less.  You will have to face WD at some point.  But yeah few valium immodium will help.

seeming as you have only been on it 20 days but you mention 2 years, if 20 days I'm surprised you have got addicted as badly as strong RLS.

Check out the opiate WD thread.

TBH this should be merged into it.


----------



## Dark Side

Swear if every Pharmacy was like Co Op pharmacy none of you would be addicts, there such a pain in the arse about  you wont even bother. wouldn't sell me any and the last time i bought em was months back. some fucking memory they got 8)


----------



## wcote

Maybe your just unlucky.  Never had any problems with them.


----------



## Dark Side

Yeah man, tesco, sainsburys, boots and super drug serve me all the time, they know i blatantly abuse the stuff. My bro buys me pills aswell he got him self banned from lloyds just like me :D


----------



## only

Ok well I have started coming down.  So normally I would wait til 6 at night and take between 4-500 mg. But lately I need to have some earlier in the arvo lije 2 to Ward off stomach cramps and sweats abs Runny nose. I think the pharmacies in the area are on to me.  One said they were out,  the other gave be only 1 box and a lecture.  Really humiliating.  

So ive got extra stress fibding my supply to do a slow taper.  

Few questions:

I was only ever taking it at night. . It was nice but I don't love it that much.  Which is why I'm surprised I got addicted.  
Say my dose is 450 and dropping down every few days, should I apace that dose equally over the day or just take a little bit aftrr lunch and then the large dose before bed? I

If im dropping the dose every day then I doubt ill be gettibg high off it anymore.  Especially I never got much of a high from any less than like 300.


----------



## brimz

[video=youtube_share;i9p34WY_2WI]http://youtu.be/i9p34WY_2WI[/video]
#
This is Codeine n tussin Music maybe abit hydrocodone n all but still it be real


----------



## only

I had my first panic attack from smoking weed at 14. The panic disorder remained for about two years after. Then after some time I might Dabble again and it wouldn't be long till I got another  episode. That stuff seriously fucked with my head.  It just happens to some people. It's not a good thing especially for harm reduction to call people laughable pussies. Even as a joke.  What I went through was literally hell. Just being alive was terrifying.


----------



## Dark Side

white guy is jokes


----------



## brimz

H Town is Whre DJ Screw is from ( was) rip


----------



## masaz

Fucking hell got me three packs of co-codamol the other day after realising two packs was doing nothing for me any more and figured that wouldn't either. Maybe it's cos I took longer on the extraction, and filtered it twice but fucking helllll, it was nice but got to the point where I wasn't really capable of even staring at the tv and just kept nodding off. I sort of want to go get more today now, this was on Saturday I think, but I have work to do and effort tracking round to three pharmacies.

Harm reduction disclaimer: I have always had a stupidly high and inexplicable tolerance to codeine; starting recreational dose was about 300mg for me whereas most people I've known will be monged off 60-100. The above should not be considered standard practice. I feel like I should just add a harm reduction disclaimer to my entire life at the moment but I can't afford to get the t-shirts printed


----------



## Dark Side

The extractions i rush are always the worst because i end up forcing para through the filter, the ones i take long on are the best. : )

I just done a 5 pharma run so im sorted for about 2 or so days. lol


----------



## masaz

Yeah totally; a lot of the time I'd rush it cos I was living at my parents and had a short window of time to use the fridge/freezer for it. Preferring fridge now tho cos the amount of times that shit has frozen when I've forgotten what I'm doing. But now I got my own yard, I find it best (with the amount I use) to divide the mixture into two jugs, leave it in the fridge half an hour, filter it into two or three glasses for quickness sake, then scrape out what's left in the filters, back in the fridge, filter again, done. Definitely does the job better and it tastes better too; it's the para fillers that make me gip but the actual codeine itself isn't so bad. 

God I want some now and I'm broke. Perhaps gonna stock up a bit when I get some money in early next month cos it's the nicest way imo to chill on an evening and like the CEVs when I try go to sleep.


----------



## Dark Side

I also get a problem sometimes where i can have 2 cwe's going on at the same time yet one of them filters through twice as fast, god knows why. So i end up squeezing the filters even though they got loads of water in em still

I used to get the CEV's and a leg spazm when i tried to sleep, shame i dont now :*( just energy and chill feel. I rarely do the fridge or freezer bit i just use minimal water. My dad would go mental if he saw an extraction in the fridge absolutely mental


----------



## Pagey

Dark Side said:


> Swear if every Pharmacy was like Co Op pharmacy none of you would be addicts, there such a pain in the arse about  you wont even bother. wouldn't sell me any and the last time i bought em was months back. some fucking memory they got 8)



Aha they've been annoying with me as well, I always have to make up various ailments when I go buy codeine there


----------



## masaz

Haha no way, I've never used a Co Op pharmacy, but the ones I've used round here (there's three within walking distance and, inexplicably, three right next to each other in the local shopping centre) have never said a thing. Always worry they will tho


----------



## Sprout

I used to live in a small town in Cheshire with 8 pharmacies within 4 miles, all along my walking and bus routes - I'd pick up 2 boxes on the way to the bus stop, get off the bus 3 minutes later and get another 3 boxes, jump back on the bus for 20 minutes, pick up another 2 boxes, back on the bus for 5 minutes and then pick up my final box.
It was perfect for my needs. £4 for a daily bus pass, £1.20 per box (on average) meant I had the equivalent of 200mg of Morphine for £13.60.


----------



## Dark Side

DHC has much better muscle relaxation then codeine imo, can still feel it the next day. I just with these paramol extractions actually looked drinkable because they just dont >< cant even see my finger through them after filtering twice


----------



## Sprout

Dark Side said:


> DHC has much better muscle relaxation then codeine imo, can still feel it the next day. I just with these paramol extractions actually looked drinkable because they just dont >< cant even see my finger through them after filtering twice



I always found DHC much more stimulating - DHC combined with Tram was more stimmy than most street grade amphetamines. Massive histamine reaction though. =/


----------



## masaz

SproutOnSmack said:


> I used to live in a small town in Cheshire with 8 pharmacies within 4 miles, all along my walking and bus routes - I'd pick up 2 boxes on the way to the bus stop, get off the bus 3 minutes later and get another 3 boxes, jump back on the bus for 20 minutes, pick up another 2 boxes, back on the bus for 5 minutes and then pick up my final box.
> It was perfect for my needs. £4 for a daily bus pass, £1.20 per box (on average) meant I had the equivalent of 200mg of Morphine for £13.60.



Is like that here. Three in the same shopping centre and then two supermarket pharmacies, all on bus route so one day rider for three quid and then however much the codeine costs. Fuck I might do that today actually. 

I had some...not last week, week before, and it seemed no matter how many different filters I used, it just kept getting clouded up. Ended up binning half of it and just drinking what was clear or close to clear because fuck spending four hours on an extraction. Before that I'd managed perfect one in about two hours from grinding the tabs up to drinking it. Stuff really is hit or miss with me but definitely a good idea to spread the filtering across a few different glasses. More washing up but hey.


----------



## curious_24

I don't bother with cwe anymore, as I'm just too paranoid to put my faith in the chemistry.  Every little twinge in the side over the next three days is guaranteed to be the first signs of liver failure. 8(

I'll just stick to sugar free linctus.


----------



## masaz

I'd like to do that but recently I've been finding it really hard to drink. Like I used to be able to down it and now I sip it over the course of god knows how long or I'll spew.

Hilariously I'm fine with the extraction despite occasional paranoia as you say but I'm fairly sure I'm not getting a deadly amount of paracetamol due to being alive and not doing it too often.


----------



## Dark Side

stop installing fear in my mind


----------



## Shambles

I'm fine with the extraction on the basis that it's basic chemistry and as long as the water is properly cold and you're not using pints of the stuff it's more or less impossible to fuck up an extraction as far as I can see. Aside from the filter splitting and you somehow not noticing maybe. Bit of a long shot, although squeezing the filter cos you're rushing it has a not dissimilar effect.


----------



## pinkpapaver

is it worth the bother?  I'd say not for me as I always have my script, but I do look for the time when I'm not mad into the gear and fancy a lil buzz without the risk of the heroin creeping back in.


----------



## Shambles

Well, obviously whether or not it's worth the bother is highly individual. For me it was always worth it (don't do it now due to script) but I've always gotten along well with codeine. If you're looking for a "replacement" for other/stronger opies then you're likely to be disappointed, but if you take it for what it is - just lil ol' codeine - then it's a good, cheap and effective way to get recreational levels of codeine without a script. Codeine linctus being the other option but that can be a bit tricky to source in sufficient quantity unless it really is a once in a blue moon kinda thing. Make sure to have an antihistamine on hand cos the histamine release from codeine is just nuts - most intense I've had from any opi.

As to whether it risks heroin creeping in on the codeinated coattails, again that's gonna be highly individual. For me, I have used heroin very occasionally since quitting and never let it become a problem and have stuck to one-off uses (or perhaps over a day or two as I opt to buy a gramme for preference, but will leave months - if not years - between uses). It's obviously a risk for anybody who has history of opiate addiction, but for me it's so different that I just don't compare the two. It's certainly possible to become addicted to codeine itself though and I could definitely see a risk of escalating should that happen. Obvious solution being to keep codeine use occasional and strictly recreational - a day of warm 'n' fuzzies once in a while and that's it.


----------



## curious_24

I take your various points re the chemistry of cwe, however sometimes it does leave me with a bruised feeling in my right side the following day.  Drinking booze has a similar effect so maybe my liver is a little under the weather.  I've since cut out all paracetamol and alcohol so hopefully any damage will be repaired.


----------



## thikal

I have a few questions  

I started to take 2/3 of a box  of codein and the rest after a few hours. 1 or 2 / month, for approximately one year.
After this I started abusing GBL and took codein once a week max at 300mg during maybe 2 years. Stopped GBL.
Fast without 60mg DXM with my codein I wasn't felling anything apart physical bodyload. I had little moment of increasing use (max 2 time a week during exams) but keep it principally to max 1time a week (sometime 2 weeks, rarelly 3 weeks), always 300mg with 60mg DXM.

I never felt a comedown during this 3/4 year of use, but now when I use codein at my habitual dosage, I feel anxious an a little bit depressed. That's not really the problem, the problem is that this little usage de concentrate myself from university and housework, and that is the major factor of stress of my life.  

So my question is : Is it normal to feel depressive, have lack of libido, fatigue and motivation from just 300mg codein once a week? Or is it too low dosage to see the begining of physical dependence, and my problems aren't principally caused by codein? 

I take DXM or other dissociatives maybe 2 time a month max.

I'm a bit ashamed to feel so disrupted by a so little usage. Maybe i'm totally wrong and codein isn't a big factor in me feeling real low. 

(sorry for my approximative English, I'm aware that it isn't well written)

I tried to end totally my use many times, because codein isn't my drug of choice and i don't really like it (maybe more than I think...). But after like a few weeks spent with meditation, sport and great work and good moral at uni, I'm starting to feel exausted, and I crave codein escape especially when I'm exausted. So i start again at once codein a week, feel more and more depressed, stop sport, stop meditation, my desire to read decrease, so my desire to socialise...

For me, the principal urge to take drug come from this feeling of exhaustion that come from to little sleep. I feel that if I manage to never feel that tired, I could stop using this drug totally, but never succeeded in 5/6 attempts. I feel a little bit trapped, my use isn't totally out of control, but I can't stop using and it's a little bit frightening. My last semester was shitty because of this, and I feel that have to take codein increase anxiety and stress for nothing, and decrease my life quality.

Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bearlove

when was 'dosage' removed from title ?


----------



## habsfan89

hi guys, i took 4 pills of 30mg codeine with 300 mg of paracetamol

so is 1200mg of paracetamol  too much  ?


----------



## wcote

No, only 200mg over.

You will be fine.

Learn how to do a Cold Water Extraction, loads of threads how on BL.


----------



## masaz

Bearlove said:


> when was 'dosage' removed from title ?



When it turned into a general (nice) codeine mega thread :D


----------



## swampdragon

This will have been asked in this thread but I'm lazy and wanting a quick answer.. last time I had some co-codamol (total 25mg codeine, tiny amount, though I do usually need around half usual dosages for anything) I ended up with a rash on my hands but an anti-histamine took care of it. 

I know itching's expected, but as for the rash.. is that a normal histamine reaction, or am I likely actually allergic and should probably avoid? Ta.


----------



## masaz

I'm not entirely sure. I've had reactions like that at higher dosages, especially round areas where I have tattoos for some reason, but I don't really know the actual answer. The symptoms of actual allergic reactions compared to the normal histamine reaction are obviously gonna be kinda the same, but that is a tiny amount to produce that reaction. Dunno how you'd find out for sure, though.


----------



## swampdragon

Hmm, ta muchly! It was for pain rather than recreation, so I should possibly speak to my doctor and see if I get sommat else prescribed.


----------



## Uncle Robert

I think allergic reactions will happen at any dose whereas the histamine reactions are dose-related, so you might be allergic considering the small amount


----------



## Dark Side

swampdragon said:


> This will have been asked in this thread but I'm lazy and wanting a quick answer.. last time I had some co-codamol (total 25mg codeine, tiny amount, though I do usually need around half usual dosages for anything) I ended up with a rash on my hands but an anti-histamine took care of it.
> 
> I know itching's expected, but as for the rash.. is that a normal histamine reaction, or am I likely actually allergic and should probably avoid? Ta.




I dont think you should get a histamine rash on 25mg


----------



## swampdragon

Cheers folks.. I was kinda expecting people to say that. 

Did I say "Bah!"? Yeah. Bah.


----------



## Dark Side

I been messing around with paramol alot lately, i noticed the iodine oxide or the white shit that doesent filter well. Well when you do an extraction it no looks no different to a codiene one up untill the point you have to squeeze the final bit you end up just squeezing this chemical into the final product. So i just dont bother with the last bit and it looks barely any different to a codiene one

If i squeeze the last bit it forces the white shit in to your extraction and with in about 30 seconds you can have a clear extraction turn pretty white


----------



## curious_24

I didn't know this.  I thought the titanium dioxide was pretty much impossible to remove from the final solution?  For the purposes of HR, squeezing the filter should always be discouraged.


----------



## BadBesty

I stopped using paramol cause of this, just never trusted it and could never get a finish i was confident with.

I have in the past rubbed the tabs under a tap and it washes it away, but starts dissolving tabs pretty quickly so defo lose product.

The filter also always clogged and stopped the flow and wasnt happy when squeezing filter so ditched it. Quite a frw times left me with gritty mouth which aint a good sign


----------



## Sammy G

Paramol CWEs are cloudy. It's just a given. 

Never ever had a gritty mouth from a CWE though, regardless of whether I'd been using OTC pills (of whetever brand) or prescribed ones. Now _that's_ something to worry about, for sure. 

As for the filter clogging up, that inevitably happens. I tend to switch to another filter as soon as I can.


----------



## breakcorefiend

Sammy G said:


> Paramol CWEs are cloudy. It's just a given.
> 
> Never ever had a gritty mouth from a CWE though, regardless of whether I'd been using OTC pills (of whetever brand) or prescribed ones. Now _that's_ something to worry about, for sure.
> 
> As for the filter clogging up, that inevitably happens. I tend to switch to another filter as soon as I can.



I find filtering though a fine weave tee shirt first to remove the bulk and squeeze out remaining water then run the solution thru filters, you'll find they don't clog that way


----------



## Sammy G

Yeah, I do just that when I have the time / equipment. Saves a shitload of time and frustration. 

Though to be perfectly honest, I can't be bothered with doing a CWE on OTC cocos / Paramol anymore. A whole lot of effort for very, very little product.

Prescription cocos / co-dydramols are well worth it though.


----------



## Allein

Dark Side said:


> I dont think you should get a histamine rash on 25mg



TBH it wouldn't surprise me at all, I've been labelled atopic by various doctors and have problems with allergic reactions and an over active immune system.

60mg would have me itching quite badly a couple of years ago so i sued to take a double dose of antihistamine prior to taking it, but over time the reaction has lessened and i can take 300mg with no such reaction.

Circumstance has made my GP finally see sense and prescribe straight codeine and not 30/500s, so no more dodgt looks from Mrs A due to CWEs 'maturing in the fridge:D


----------



## masaz

I know I was banging on about this in Gibberings earlier, but it really is surprising me the difference between Linctus and a CWE, with roughly the same dose, allowing for codeine lost in the extraction. 

CWE will come on in half an hour for me, and I'll have about an hour of rambling and stuff, followed by getting a bit noddy and by three hours I'm mostly down and sleepy. Had a CWE of about 600mg a few days ago and was noddy but functional. Drank a litre of tonic water before I took it.

Taken linctus today and even though it was on an empty stomach and I drank the tonic after (definitely found it potentiates) it took maybe an hour to start feeling it, I dosed at about 9.30am, and slowly built up. Eyes were normal til about 11am, and I'm now nodding out to the point it's hard to actually type and am mostly making use of my touch typing skills with my eyes shut. Doesn't feel like it's going to go for a while, whereas a CWE would be done with by now.  Starting to think, price-wise, it's more efficient for me to just buy linctus instead of pharmacy hopping as often ends up more expensive due to need for bus ticket on occasion. Is also making me want to smoke, which, as a rule, I don't do unless I've been drinking. Also larger capacity to ramble than normal as may be obvious.

Just found it interesting that I get such different effects from the same RoA but different methods of preparation.

I should go do something productive.


----------



## Shambles

I've noticed something similar when using CWE compared with linctus. Perhaps not quite as pronounced but certainly along those lines. CWEs are quite up and down for me - they hit hard and fast but seem to tail off pretty sharply whereas a linctus lingers a lil and takes a bit longer to come on despite also being a liquid preparation. I can only presume it's to do with the other ingredients in a linctus. Although it's mostly just sugar/sugar alternatives and preservatives from what I recall. There's no extended release features that I know of. Perhaps it's just the syrupy nature of lintuses - they just take longer to be fully absorbed so come on slower making for different concentrations in the blood compared with a CWE which presumably is much easier to get from belly to bloodstream.

Do something productive or have a nap? Naps can be good for productivity so I'd say they technically count as being productive.


----------



## Mental Kenny

Maybe the syrup forms a coating on your stomach that slows down the absorption rate?

Like eating bread and butter before drinking type of thing. All that syrupy shite creating a barrier in the stomach.

Just my two cents.


----------



## masaz

Shambles said:


> Do something productive or have a nap? Naps can be good for productivity so I'd say they technically count as being productive.



Yep, that sounds good to me. Or did, as I did have a nap and it was good. I might have your quote quaintly cross-stitched and hung over my fireplace :D



Mental Kenny said:


> Maybe the syrup forms a coating on your stomach that slows down the absorption rate?
> 
> Like eating bread and butter before drinking type of thing. All that syrupy shite creating a barrier in the stomach.
> 
> Just my two cents.



Sounds legit tbh, I'm still sort of residually high and eyes closing for longer than they should or going a bit boss-eyed, even after a nap. Should sleep well tonight. Tonight being around 7pm  I usually head to bed at sunset but am making an exception today.


----------



## Shambles

snolly said:


> I might have your quote quaintly cross-stitched and hung over my fireplace :D



Believe it or not I used to really enjoy doing cross-stich as a kid. Knitting too (but was never very good at it - stitching was more my thing). Also had a thing for ironing although I suspect that's just cos it was a Dangerous Thing so I was always a bit excited to be allowed to touch it. Did the cross-stitching for quite a while though. Used to get kits - only one I recall was a pic of a duck I think. Maybe it was a goose. Waterfowl for sure.

Codeine may even have been involved cos I do recall being very fond of granny's cough medicine around that time. Made me feel all warm and happy so it did.


----------



## masaz

Haha aw that's an adorable image :D And yes, ironing is a Dangerous Thing. I think I've done it maybe ten times in my entire life. I wasn't too bad at cross-stitch myself and have vague memories of learning to knit and doing ballet. Then I went all dykey. 

And Grandmas always have the best medicine, fact.


----------



## Kithe

Hey ppl, been scanning this thread and 2 hours ago took 90mg of Codeine Phospate.  Didn't really get anything from it - is it safe for me to up my dosage now or should I wait?  Do I need to give myself a gap between doses ?


----------



## Shambles

^ Yup. If you've taken 90mg with no problem other than disappointment you are quite safe to up that dose. Have an antihistamine on hand if you go above maybe 200mg. Other than that you should be good to go. Redosing tends to work best sooner rather than later as staggered doses tend to result in just dragging out shitty and/or almost no effects. Also, welcome to BL and EADD 



snolly said:


> ... doing ballet. Then I went all dykey.



Guess who had ballet and tap lessons? And coincidentally also has great fondness for the female form? I blame those "Diamond Windows" - all that spreading of legs and stuff is not what boys are made for. That or the shoes. 

Just to make my masculinity plain to all, I did get expelled from ballet class aged five. Teacher said it was her or me so I had to go. I thought I was very well behaved myself. Just how badly behaved can you be at age five? You'd have to compare notes with my primary school teacher who actually did resign blaming my behaviour for it. I encountered her a decade later and she crossed the street to avoid me. I didn't even recognise her. My mother certainly did which is where and when I found out about the resignation bizniz. Wish I could go back and see my five year old self. I must've been well 'ard. Or just a complete arse. Or maybe just a boisterous five year old with a fondness for asking pertinent questions. Or maybe impertinent questions. Both I suspect.


----------



## Kithe

Shambles said:


> ^ Yup. If you've taken 90mg with no problem other than disappointment you are quite safe to up that dose. Have an antihistamine on hand if you go above maybe 200mg. Other than that you should be good to go. Redosing tends to work best sooner rather than later as staggered doses tend to result in just dragging out shitty and/or almost no effects. Also, welcome to BL and EADD



Ty sir, took another 120, hoping for better result.  Weird thing is, last week I took 60 and got a buzz.


----------



## Shambles

I can't really explain that beyond YMMV which hardly counts as you are still you. Set and Setting also comes into play even with drugs that are primarily physical in nature so could be a part of the reason why such difference. Other than that I have no idea. You are well within "normal" levels at every dose you've mentioned though so wouldn't worry too much about it. You should find your level with practice if you choose to continue taking codeine. Enjoy the itchiez


----------



## Kithe

I'm sure this has been covered before here, but trawling through loads of posts doesn't really tell me where I can source the stuff.  Atm i'm lucky as a guy who I work with has knackered his back, and what started as 'can i have 2 of those' last week, today became 'can i have the last of that strip as you have loads at home'.

Where can i get this stuff?  Is a generic version available somewhere ?


----------



## Shambles

There is good reason you've trawled through loads of posts and not found any that tell you where to source the stuff - that reason would be because sourcing is strictly forbidden on BL. Beyond the fact it's sold at chemists there's nothing much more to say. I wouldn't try asking your local pharmacist for codeine though. Have a read up on CWE if you really wish to go that route. There's plenty enough info in the CWE thread to tell you which meds contain what and what to do with said meds if you acquire them.


----------



## Dark Side

What would 2 packs of paramol be like, i got 2 left and im thinking of doing an extraction with both ive only ever done one in the past, tollerance wont be an issue with me i just want to know in terms of effect is it going to be worth it or should i just split it and do 2 doses?




Kithe said:


> I'm sure this has been covered before here, but trawling through loads of posts doesn't really tell me where I can source the stuff.  Atm i'm lucky as a guy who I work with has knackered his back, and what started as 'can i have 2 of those' last week, today became 'can i have the last of that strip as you have loads at home'.
> 
> Where can i get this stuff?  Is a generic version available somewhere ?



Because most of us just get it from a pharma, i wouldnt waste my money on the script pills way too expensive for a codiene high. Thats the point in CWE'ing its a cheap buzz and the price is relative to the high you get.


----------



## superG

Hi folks! Im new to forums, just joined yesterday,  however im not new to some good old fashioned codiene abuse  I used to take a shitload of dhc, upto 1.5g a day,  so now that I have a legitimate reason for pain meds, (had a heart opp tuesday) the 30/500 did just not cut the mustard. After doing lots of reading I have now done a few successful CWE's with the cocos, but yesterday I did my first with nurofen plus. It seemed to work fine apart from the end product being milky white dispite repeatedly filtering. Can anyone confirm a couple of posts, one which said a white dye is added to make it appear unsafe?, and another which stated titanium oxide was the reason?. The product has been sat untouched since last night, and I could really do with a big hug from its opiate lovelyness :D also I have set aside the sludge which is nearly dry and was hoping someone may be able to tell me the weight of a nurofen plus tablet, so I can try and make sense of this that way. Thanks in advance for any help, and please let me know if im posting this question in an appropriate place, thanks  peace.


----------



## curious_24

I've done several Nurofen Plus extractions and can confirm that the end result will always be milky.  As long as you've got a good chunk of waste material in your filter and you can't see any obvious solids floating in your liquid, you should be good to go.

The above does not apply to paracetamol extractions as there is a much slimmer safety margin.  Paracetamol CWEs should always be non-cloudy (Paramol excluded).


----------



## superG

Thanks that helps loads  you think I can assume 90% less ibu? I really like this whole comunity thing  iv been a dafty not getting into it before. If anyone wants advice on heavy dhc abuse (how to enjoy or how to get clean), growing with NFT, or stone masonry (lol) I can probably help. Thanks again


----------



## spudgun

Dark Side said:


> What would 2 packs of paramol be like, i got 2 left and im thinking of doing an extraction with both ive only ever done one in the past, tollerance wont be an issue with me i just want to know in terms of effect is it going to be worth it or should i just split it and do 2 doses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because most of us just get it from a pharma, i wouldnt waste my money on the script pills way too expensive for a codiene high. Thats the point in CWE'ing its a cheap buzz and the price is relative to the high you get.



Literally just before typing this I necked a CWE of 64 Paramol + 32 Boots Ibuprofen/Codeine. It's a pretty nice dose, depending on your tolerance. I normally take 64 co-codamol cwe'd - introducing dhc into the mix is an occasional treat. When i go all out it's 96 paramol, 32 ibuprofen/codeine. I always feel dhc lacks something when done on its own.

Edit - You should perhaps see how one packet makes you feel first. I've got a mate who claims 8 paramol gets him to a nice place, so probably best not to jump in at the deep end.


----------



## spudgun

curious_24 said:


> I've done several Nurofen Plus extractions and can confirm that the end result will always be milky.  As long as you've got a good chunk of waste material in your filter and you can't see any obvious solids floating in your liquid, you should be good to go.
> 
> The above does not apply to paracetamol extractions as there is a much slimmer safety margin.  Paracetamol CWEs should always be non-cloudy (Paramol excluded).



Aye - Ibuprofen is a lot safer to be messing around with than paracetamol. Not proud of this, but from time to time I have necked 32 Nurofen + without any preparation, apart from Zantac for the old stomach. Don't try this at home, kids.


----------



## superG

Spudgun, thats a massive dose, iv got myself in trouble taking less before (welli  did 750mg one evening after two 300mg through the day) are you a daily user? I think dhc lacks a couple of cans of beer and a spliff myself  few vals to get a great sleep after too...


----------



## spudgun

Yeah - daily user, unfortunately. Twice daily, actually, have been for years. The WDs aren't too bad when I've had to go down that route, but it's more the routine I'm addicted to.


----------



## Shambles

spudgun said:


> Aye - Ibuprofen is a lot safer to be messing around with than paracetamol. Not proud of this, but from time to time I have necked 32 Nurofen + without any preparation, apart from Zantac for the old stomach. Don't try this at home, kids.



Ya, definitely do not try that at home. Pagey hospitalised herself taking a box of ibuprofen/codeine pills (can't recall which ones) without bothering to do a CWE just a few months back. Can cause serious damage to the stomach which can cause problems for a long time afterwards. Not worth the risk for the sake of just doing a CWE.


----------



## superG

Yep,  i get that spud. I would wake up to 10 30mg dhc every workday for a year, with another 10 at lunch. Did my best work that year though lol it seems to help me become 'one' with the drystone walls  I didnt find the WDs too bad either though, everything just felt very mundane for a while. While I love my job when high on opiates, the rest of my life was a mess. It Definitely has all the creative improving qualitys smack has though, with a lots less risk of yourlife completely going to shite ;-)


----------



## masaz

Shambles said:


> Guess who had ballet and tap lessons? And coincidentally also has great fondness for the female form? I blame those "Diamond Windows" - all that spreading of legs and stuff is not what boys are made for. That or the shoes.



That image is hilariously adorable  I don't think I could man tap. In fact I'm amazed I managed any dancing at all given my coordination. Also that last part is particularly impressive as we never caused any teachers to resign til at least Secondary School.

I'm just here to say I wish I had some Nice Codeine. Loan day tomorrow so I guess that's on the shopping list. I might even try one of the chemists that sells TWO bottles at once as a treat 8( Just so I can put one away somewhere for when it's a day like this and I want Nice Codeine. 

That's all. I'm bored.


----------



## Dark Side

Wel i did both boxes of paramol and smoked some grade, yeah its nice : ) so much better then co co's just a better all round feeling

And on a hip hop flex


----------



## masaz

Might have to give the paramol a bosh if it's that worth it. 

Recently developed weird desire to smoke while on codeine, never have done before. In fact don't smoke at all unless I'm drinking. Just found sudden urge kinda odd and now of course I've run out of fags and too fucked to go buy any


----------



## spudgun

snolly said:


> Might have to give the paramol a bosh if it's that worth it.
> 
> Recently developed weird desire to smoke while on codeine, never have done before. In fact don't smoke at all unless I'm drinking. Just found sudden urge kinda odd and now of course I've run out of fags and too fucked to go buy any



Yeah - it's ok, but not twice as strong as codeine as some say (about the same I reckon). It is a lot longer lasting though. Plus the buzz is not really the same - a bit more speedy and less warm if you ask me. That's not to say I prefer one over the other, but I reckon the combo is the most fun you can get out of OTC medicines.

Just returned to a chemist that I'd spied had the old linctus on the shelves on my travels. The pharmacist had moved it by the time I returned, but I knew their dirty secret and still got it, so that's just gone straight down the gullet. Sugar free, too, so none of this 'a moment on the lips, a lifetime on the hips' pharmaceutical abuse for me!

Codeine is a bastard for making me want to smoke, which is annoying as I've kind of gone off smoking anything but e-cig juice and having to dip into nasty reserve fags as my machine is broken at the moment .


----------



## Dark Side

I would say the high is more speedy on codiene, its defintly different to codiene high wise. That 2 box dose of paramol was the best pain killer high i have had in ages, couldnt eat my sunday lunch for shit was almost sick trying so instead just lay in bed and had a good ole nod. Again not really nodded in ages tollerance is too high

Anyway how would a 20 mg oxy compare to a big dose of DHC of like 400 mg?

Edit- Oh yeah smoking i do plenty of on it, just feels nice/ compliments the buzz. Weed even more so lol like i always say fuck doing coco's without bud. Pointless in my eyes


----------



## masaz

spudgun said:


> Yeah - it's ok, but not twice as strong as codeine as some say (about the same I reckon). It is a lot longer lasting though. Plus the buzz is not really the same - a bit more speedy and less warm if you ask me. That's not to say I prefer one over the other, but I reckon the combo is the most fun you can get out of OTC medicines.
> 
> Just returned to a chemist that I'd spied had the old linctus on the shelves on my travels. The pharmacist had moved it by the time I returned, but I knew their dirty secret and still got it, so that's just gone straight down the gullet. Sugar free, too, so none of this 'a moment on the lips, a lifetime on the hips' pharmaceutical abuse for me!
> 
> Codeine is a bastard for making me want to smoke, which is annoying as I've kind of gone off smoking anything but e-cig juice and having to dip into nasty reserve fags as my machine is broken at the moment .



Sounds kinda interesting. I like the warm snuggly bit of codeine, and like I said, linctus seems to last way longer than a CWE for me (drank a bottle at about 10am, still feeling monged at just gone 6 but been smoking weed too. Will try the Paramol. Also congrats on acquiring linctus via pharmacy. The last time I tried I nearly got it then the pharmacist asked if I'd tried pholcodine, I said yes but it didn't work. 'Oh well this probably won't then.'

Balls. Still I do look like I'm fifteen at a push and keep getting ID'd when I go buy to do CWEs 

Smoking is a bastard yeah, I went out and bought another ten deck even though the stuff is slowly wearing off now. Been having a codeine/weed week so gone through nearly 30 straights and 12.5g of baccy which is what I smoke in like....two months or so 

Also regarding codeine being speedy; I find that a wee bit if I'm up and about. If I'm on my sofa that's it, I'll nod back and forth and do feck all but if I'm on my feet I'll be cleaning and sorting stuff out with no nodding whatsoever. Was totally zonked earlier and thought 'shit I need a lighter and it's upstairs', barely able to keep my eyes open and then the second I get up I forget I was after a lighter and started cleaning my room and changing the fecking sheets and duvet. Now back to zonked. Odd.


----------



## spudgun

I'm 30 and I still get ID'd from time to time (for booze yesterday and rizlas a few weeks back8)). I do look a bit young, freshly shaven, but there's no way on earth I look under 18. It seems to be the more scratty the supermarket, the more snooty they are about serving you (I'm looking at you - Lidl).

The moment the pharmacist addressed me as sir today, in my work garb, I knew I was on to a winner :D 

I'll just not have to murder the goose that lays the golden egg. There used to be 6 pharmacies nearby that I could get linctus from, but lost half of them by becoming recognisable.


----------

